# Seguimento - Maio 2007



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2007 às 00:04)

Olá a todos. Pareceu-me interessante abrir desta vez eu o tópico de seguimento do actual mês. Espero que seja um mês bem vivido e que acabe bem quente (como o do ano passado), embora não me importe nada de o começar com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média.
Começo o dia 1 de Maio com *9,0 ºC*. 
Bom feriado e dia a todos!


----------



## Mago (1 Mai 2007 às 00:07)

Que frio.... 
Eu inicio Maio com 6ºC , 
1016hpa

Bom Feriado!


----------



## Iceberg (1 Mai 2007 às 00:14)

Neste momento, em Braga, 10,5º e a descer.

Hoje vamos bater a mínima mais baixa já desde há algumas semanas e esta parte. Há muito tempo que não via uma entrada de Maio tão fria!  

A nevada mais tardia que meu pai se recorda em terras de Miranda do Douro foi em 2 de Maio (não sabe precisar o ano). Apenas se lembra que foi intensa.

A mim parecia dífícil essas coisas voltarem a acontecer novamente, ainda por cima com o Aquecimento Global, mas com as temperaturas que vamos ter amanhã e depois, afinal compreendo que na meteo tudo é possível.  

SABIAM QUE A TVE INFORMOU QUE AMANHÃ SOBRE MADRID, A 5,500 metros de altitude, A TEMPERATURA SERÁ DE -26,5º c !!!!  

Muito, muito frio em altitude sobre a Península ...


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2007 às 00:18)

Iceberg disse:


> Hoje vamos bater a mínima mais baixa já desde há algumas semanas e esta parte. Há muito tempo que não via uma entrada de Maio tão fria!



Maio de 2002 começou também bastante frio 

Eu tenho neste momento 5,0ºC, e atingi a mínima do dia de ontem às 22:22 com 4,7ºC. O céu está parcialmente nublado.

Umas fotos de ontem na Serra da Nogueira:


 

 



Eu espero que este mês não acabe como o do ano passado, excepto claro se for para ter umas belas trovoadas. E acima de tudo  que seja mais húmido!


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2007 às 00:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos. Pareceu-me interessante abrir desta vez eu o tópico de seguimento do actual mês. Espero que seja um mês bem vivido e que acabe bem quente (como o do ano passado), embora não me importe nada de o começar com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média.
> Começo o dia 1 de Maio com *9,0 ºC*.
> Bom feriado e dia a todos!



Oportuna abertura do tópico mensal, comparado a outros meses em que o pessoal até se esquece. Está montes de pessoal online a esta hora  Que se passa ? Aonde é que é a festa ?!?


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Mai 2007 às 02:23)

Boas noites a tds!Acabei agr d chegar de Paços de Ferreira e la registava no carro 6,5ºC!Aqui a chegada ao Porto marcava 9,0ºC!Boa temperatura p começar o mês!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 04:04)

Alguém falava de Pitões das Junias! Quem conhece como eu sabe! Acredito que seja a localidade de Portugal onde mais neva, toda aquela zona de Pitões, Tourém... Estão a altitudes que rondam os 1300m que no Noroeste Peninsular é a cota mais comum no Inverno! A cota da Serra da Estrela é em regra mais elevada!

Eu já havia dito que tinha conhecimento de nevadas em várias serras do Alto Tamega, mas não sabia que tinha chegado aos 10 cm em Pitões! No Alto do Larouco então...

Cheguei agora da Night! Só pa malucos, apanhei molha em pleno bairro alto! Neste momento cai um aguaceiro aqui...

Temp: 11.1ºC
Humidd: 54%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa

Tá frescote!


----------



## xicovsky (1 Mai 2007 às 09:04)

Aqui em Viseu a minima do 1º de Maio foi 2.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2007 às 09:11)

Boa dia...a temperatura mínima rondou os *7,5 ºC*.
Neste momento registam-se *18,1 ºC*.
A noite foi fresca, mas o dia parece que vai ser ameno, com uma máxima a rondar os *19 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 10:33)

Pelo Norte da Madeira 17,1ºC; céu nublado; 1020hpa


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 10:39)

Vince disse:


> Oportuna abertura do tópico mensal, comparado a outros meses em que o pessoal até se esquece. Está montes de pessoal online a esta hora  Que se passa ?* Aonde é que é a festa ?!? *



Pelo Flaviense parece que foi pelos lados do Bairro alto


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 11:05)

Em ESTREMOZ a mínima foi relativamente baixa: 5,9 ºC (06h20). Agora oscila entre os 14 ºC e os 16 ºC, conforme a alternância entre períodos de maior nebulosidade e algumas abertas com sol.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2007 às 12:19)

9,0ºC e céu nublado. Até já choveu um pouco aqui.
Mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 12:36)

Bom dia a todos e um bom feriado. Por cá ao contrário do que se passa aí no continente, a temperatura subiu neste primeiro dia de Maio.

Minima de 15,6º e neste momento vou com 18º e com uma humidade de 75%. O céu está muito nublado a ameaçar chuva a qualquer instante


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Mai 2007 às 12:59)

Bom dia!!É pena não haver ninguem ali da zona de Lamas de Mouro...Ontem segundo os dados do INM la p as 3:00 da manha estavam 1,5ºC e 1,8mm de precipitação!E na serra da Estrela tb deve ter dado uma boa queda de neve pois aproximava-se uma frente bem carregadinha de agua e estavam por essa hra -0,1ºC!Espero por dados e, se calhar nem que seja ao longe, umas fotos!


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 14:01)

Boas, por aqui 22,5ºC; céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 14:02)

Por aqui chuveu um pouco depois da meia noite, aguaceiro fraquinho e a temperatura rondava os 9.5ºC, 10ºC.
Agora parece estar a subir pelo que ja vai em 16ºC. Provavelmente vai chegar aos 17ºC mas depois deve estabilizar. De resto ceu pouco nublado, mas pelo que vi no IM é capaz de chuver à tarde.


----------



## ACalado (1 Mai 2007 às 14:29)

boas por aqui ainda nao chove 
temperatura 13.7ºc esperava uma maxima mais baixa  mas la po fim da tarde tudo indica que vamos ter animaçao e queda de neve acima dos 1500/ 1600m


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2007 às 15:12)

8,5ºC e chuva fraca. Hoje a cota de neve já deve estar pelo menos uns 200-300m mais alta do que ontem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 15:22)

Olá Srs Trabalhadores! Bom dia!

Acabo de acordar e o céu está encoberto e tá a começar a pingar! Cheira-me a trovoada, as gotas são bem grandes! 

Temp: 23.9ºC
Humidade: 45%
Pressão: 1013 Hpa
Previsão: Chuba!

Alerta Amarelo: Chuba!


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 16:51)

Tal como esperava começou a chuver, a temperatura baixou para os 15.4ºC, 78% de humidade.


----------



## squidward (1 Mai 2007 às 16:51)

Por aqui um autentico dia de inverno!!

Chuva desde a hora de almoço....estamos com 13ºC


----------



## Mago (1 Mai 2007 às 18:14)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros
maxima de 12ºc e a minima foi de 4,1ºC
Agora estão 9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 18:15)

Uma maravilhosa tarde de Inverno!

Temp: 14.3ºC
Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa

*Acabei de ver no Programa España Directo da TVE as nevadas no norte de Espanha! Uma nevada à mês de Janeiro na cidade de Burgos (Castilla y Leon)! Sempre Burgos! Sempre Burgos!*

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/229096/0/manifestaciones/primero/mayo/


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Mai 2007 às 18:21)

Ja alargaram o numero de distriros com alerta amarelo por causa da chuva!Tá grande dia hj!11ºC e chubinha!


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2007 às 18:23)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bom dia!!É pena não haver ninguem ali da zona de Lamas de Mouro...Ontem segundo os dados do INM la p as 3:00 da manha estavam 1,5ºC e 1,8mm de precipitação!E na serra da Estrela tb deve ter dado uma boa queda de neve pois aproximava-se uma frente bem carregadinha de agua e estavam por essa hra -0,1ºC!Espero por dados e, se calhar nem que seja ao longe, umas fotos!



Pois deve ter nevado bem durante a noite, mas à hora do almoço a temperatura aqui na vila já era de quase 13ºC, por isso a neve derreteu toda  


O dia em Melgaço foi todo de chuva com a base das nuvens a 800 metros.

Neste momento 11,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 18:47)

ESTREMOZ: neste momento o céu está muito nublado e ocorrem chuviscos
Dados de hoje: Temperatura mínima - 5,9 ºC (6h20); Temperatura máxima - 18,2 ºC (14h38); Temperatura actual - 13,7 ºC; PRessão atmosférica - 1016 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2007 às 19:00)

Em Bragança seguimos com 9,4ºC. Está um verdadeiro dia de Inverno. A chuva vai aparecendo apesar de menos do que se esperava...!


----------



## redragon (1 Mai 2007 às 19:04)

por aqui céu muito nublado. à pouco pingou um pouco mas nada comparado com o que deve vir ai.
temp-16.5
hum- 68%
pressão- 1011


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 19:06)

Pelo Madeira... um verdadeiro dia de Verão!!  Céu limpo, e 20,1ºC
Aproveitem por ai o "bom"  tempo!! e tirem fotos e videos...


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 19:13)

Henrique disse:


> Tal como esperava começou a chuver, a temperatura baixou para os 15.4ºC, 64% de humidade e segundo o meu aparelho meteorologico *999 hPa*.



999hpa?? Acho mto pouco, a pressão não devia estar assim tão baixa, devia andar por volta de 1010hpa... será que a tens bem calibrada


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2007 às 19:15)

A neve que tanta falta fez no Inverno voltou a aparacer em Manzaneda...já se pode ver alguma acumulação...    

http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp?id=21&idioma=galego


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 19:22)

Tambem achei estranho oO, vou ver o que se passa com isto...Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo e a chuva parece nao desistir
...
Temperatura: 13.3ºC
Humidade: 82%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 19:29)

Henrique disse:


> Tambem achei estranho oO, vou ver o que se passa com isto...Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo e a chuva parece nao desistir
> ...
> Temperatura: 13.3ºC
> Humidade: 82%



Olá Henrique! Tens de acertá-la!
Vai ao sitio do IM e vê a pressão aí na tua terra e acertas! Dps ela adapta-se!
Sempre fiz assim e não tenho problemas! Como ando sempre na estrada Chaves-Lisboa e Lisboa-Chaves a pressão atrofia...

Por cá continua a chuva moderada sem vento!

TEMP: 13.7ºC
Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Humidade (em escalada): 56%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2007 às 19:43)

Noite fresca. Temperatura de *10,6 ºC* e chuva durante quase todo o dia.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2007 às 19:45)

Boas após a visita a um blog descobri algumas imagens fantásticas, mas como não são minhas deixo aqui apenas uma. É de uma terra fantástica da qual infelismente não temos membros neste fórum. 

Janeiro de 2006 em Montalegre:


----------



## mocha (1 Mai 2007 às 20:04)

boa noite a todos, continua;ao de um optimo feriado, por aqui ja chove e bem por agora sigo com 13 grauzinhos ate logo


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 20:06)

Bom ja tive a acertar aquilo, estava mal, claro  .
O aparelho é novo e ainda nao me oriento muito bem ao mexer naquilo para além de ser novato no que toca pressões.

Ultimos registos :

Temperadura:13.1ºC
Humidade: 82%
Pressao: 1009 hPa

A chuva abrandou embora nao tenha parado e o vento ficou mais forte com rajadas de 45 km/h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 20:15)

Henrique disse:


> Bom ja tive a acertar aquilo, estava mal, claro  .
> O aparelho é novo e ainda nao me oriento muito bem ao mexer naquilo para além de ser novato no que toca pressões.
> 
> Ultimos registos :
> ...



Certissimo!!!

Por cá: Chuva, nevoeiro...
Temp: 13.7ºC (estabilizou)
Humidade: 59%
*Pressão: 1009 Hpa*


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2007 às 20:27)

Final de tarde com chuva fraca mas interrupta. Algum vento e ... o site do IM nas couves.



> Lamentávelmente ocorreu um erro de sistema. Agradeciamos se possível que contactasse o nosso suporte técnico e reportasse esta situação.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2007 às 20:48)

7,5ºC e continua a chover.

Extremos do dia: 4,3ºC / 12,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2007 às 21:28)

Moscavide (38 m)  *11,3 ºC* / *Chuva*


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 21:34)

Boas, por aqui 16,5ºC; neste momento céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 22:01)

Imagem de satélite às 19h00


----------



## ACalado (1 Mai 2007 às 22:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Imagem de satélite às 19h00



bonita imagem gerofil, podes facultar a foonte  
por aqui desde as 18h que nao para de chover


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2007 às 22:37)

spiritmind disse:


> bonita imagem gerofil, podes facultar a foonte
> por aqui desde as 18h que nao para de chover



Hi spirit! 

No http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=Atlantico tens essas imagens


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 22:38)

OPS, é meu habito colocar sempre as fontes. A imagem foi retirada do site MeteoGalicia



spiritmind disse:


> bonita imagem gerofil, podes facultar a foonte
> por aqui desde as 18h que nao para de chover


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 22:50)

Boa noite a todos e espero que tenham tido um bom feriado! Por aqui dia e noite com céu muito nublado, alternando com periodos de algumas abertas. Noite quente com 18,4º.

Os extremos do dia de hoje aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa foi entre 15,6º e 21,7º


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 23:24)

Na impossibilidade de se ver o radar do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA, sugiro a consulta do radar de ROTA.
Por Estremoz continua a chover, fazendo-se sentir vento moderado de sudoeste. Por agora estão 11,3 ºC e a pressão atmosférica vai diminuindo (1014 hPa agora).


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 23:54)

Boas, por aqui 15,6ºC; céu pouco nublado


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Mai 2007 às 00:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Na impossibilidade de se ver o radar do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA, sugiro a consulta do radar de ROTA.
> Por Estremoz continua a chover, fazendo-se sentir vento moderado de sudoeste. Por agora estão 11,3 ºC e a pressão atmosférica vai diminuindo (1014 hPa agora).



Esse link também nao funciona  

Vejo nos datos de meteoclimatic quantidades importantes de precipitaçao em Figueira da Foz (25 mm.), Coimbra (32 mm.), Moita (49 mm. ¿?  ), esta madrugada pode ser interessante em Madrid


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mai 2007 às 00:04)

Boa Noite a todos!

E chove! Nem no Inverno tivemos um dia assim! Cá chove sem parar desde as 5 da tarde! Portanto 7 horas de precipitação contínua! A temperatura subiu ligeiramente!

Assim:

TEMP: 15.5ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1008 Hpa

E continua a chover!


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mai 2007 às 00:50)

Boa,


Tem   bem por aqui com algum vento moderado









Temp. 10,8ºC
Humid. 92%
Pressão 1011hPa
Vento Raj.max 32,7km/h SW


.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 03:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Na impossibilidade de se ver o radar do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA, sugiro a consulta do radar de ROTA.
> Por Estremoz continua a chover, fazendo-se sentir vento moderado de sudoeste.



O Radar da base naval americana de Rota desde há uns tempos para cá, talvez uns 4/5 meses, anda estranho. Era um radar excelente, principalmente a vertente Low-range, que apanhava muito bem o Algarve, mas se verificares o radar todos os dias perceberás que está permanentemente a mostrar dados errados/distorcidos. Dá a impressão que mudaram o radar para uma posição demasiado baixa e que nessa posição retorna ecos por tudo e por nada. Até com céu limpo... está sempre com um mancha em cima dele.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2007 às 08:57)

ESTREMOZ: Alguns raios de Sol às 8h00 mas voltou a chuva ...  E chove ...  E chove ...  

Precipitação acumulada
(entre as 7h00 de ontem e as 7h00 de hoje)
* * *
Portalegre – 40 mm
Beja – 34 mm
Sines – 28 mm
Coimbra – 27 mm
Castelo Branco – 25 mm
Leiria – 24 mm
Évora – 23mm
Viseu – 23 mm
Penhas Douradas – 18 mm
Lisboa – 14 mm
Vila Real – 12 mm
Porto – 12 mm
Aveiro – 12 mm
Bragança – 11 mm
Sagres – 5 mm
* * *
Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2007 às 09:06)

Boas, por aqui 15,5ºC, Céu nublado e vento por vezes forte.


----------



## Mago (2 Mai 2007 às 09:47)

Bom Dia
Tempo já mais quente hoje, estou com 10,1ºC e já há algumas abertas no entanto ainda se vê nuvens ameaçadoras.
1006hpa ( pressão continua baixa )


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mai 2007 às 09:51)

Boas,

Madrugada e manhã de chuva   com Temp. min. de 10,8ºC.
Registei desde as 00.00h de hoje e até às 09.00h, 8mm de precipitação.


Neste momento começam a ver-se algumas (pequenas) abertas.

Actual:

Temp. 13,1ºC
Humid. 93%
Pressão 1008hPa
Vento 6,8km/h W



Vamos lá recomeçar a semana


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mai 2007 às 10:34)

Bom dia! Manhã na ilha de São Miguel, com alguns chuviscos e chuva fraca. Minima registada de 16,8º ás 8h da manhã


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 10:42)

Céu nublado e 7,9ºC.

Esta manhã chovia com 5,0ºC, o que já não é muito habitual para um dia de Maio.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2007 às 11:12)

Tendo feita várias consultas pela net, acho que é de confiar com elevado grau os dados fornecidos pelo OGIMET ( http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml ); são muito semelhantes ao do WeatherOnline e concerteza estarão muito próximo dos valores reais observados. Ficam aqui os últimos dados fornecidos para Portugal:

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 02/05/2007 a 10:00 UTC (11h00 em Portugal Continental):
1  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 21.1 °C; 2  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 20.8 °C; 3  Flores Acores (Portugal) 20.7 °C (...); 10  Beja (Portugal) 18.6 °C; 11  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 18.1 °C; (...) 29  Viseu (Portugal) 11.4 °C; 30  Braganca (Portugal) 11.2 °C; 31  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 4.7 °C  

Temperatura mínima en 24 horas. 02/05/2007 a 10:00 UTC 
1  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 2.4 °C; 2  Braganca (Portugal) 5.3 °C; 3  Viseu (Portugal) 6.5 °C; (...)   

(...)

Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 02/05/2007 a 10:00 UTC (11h00 em Portugal Continental)
1  Portalegre (Portugal) 40.3 mm  
2  Beja (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
3  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 32.0 mm  

(...)


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 11:42)

Gerofil disse:


> 1  Portalegre (Portugal) 40.3 mm
> 2  Beja (Portugal) 34.0 mm
> 3  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 32.0 mm



Nada mau mesmo  
Mas quem levou a maior fatia do bolo foram os espanhois, de Sevilha até Granada choveu bem durante a madrugada e princípio de manhã.
Em Sevilha esta manhã foi o pandemónio, com filas de 25km para chegar à cidade.



> RETENCIONES DE 25 KM EN LA A-49
> Un monumental atasco colapsa los accesos a Sevilla y la lluvia pone a la ciudad patas arriba
> 02/05/2007  Informativos CanalSur
> Fuentes del Centro de Gestión de Tráfico indicaron que las aglomeraciones en la autovía de Huelva alcanzan desde la  entrada a Sevilla hasta el municipio de Sanlúcar la Mayor (Sevilla),  ya que el puente del Patrocinio se encuentra colapsado por el volumen  de vehículos que descienden del Aljarafe.
> ...


----------



## mocha (2 Mai 2007 às 11:52)

bom dia a todos, depois da chuvada de ontem por aqui o ceu apresenta-se mt nublado, neste momento sigo com 16ºC, espero k mais logo haja festa


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 11:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Tendo feita várias consultas pela net, acho que é de confiar com elevado grau os dados fornecidos pelo OGIMET ( http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml ); são muito semelhantes ao do WeatherOnline e concerteza estarão muito próximo dos valores reais observados. Ficam aqui os últimos dados fornecidos para Portugal:
> 
> T. Máxima en 24 horas. 02/05/2007 a 10:00 UTC (11h00 em Portugal Continental):
> 1  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 21.1 °C; 2  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 20.8 °C; 3  Flores Acores (Portugal) 20.7 °C (...); 10  Beja (Portugal) 18.6 °C; 11  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 18.1 °C; (...) 29  Viseu (Portugal) 11.4 °C; 30  Braganca (Portugal) 11.2 °C; 31  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 4.7 °C
> ...



Os dados do OGIMET são correctos, pois devem ser fornecidos pelos respectivos serviços de meteorologia. Relativamente a Portugal, costumam apresentar erros nos valores mínimos sempre que a mínima do dia é registada após as 6 horas. Penso que este erro só ocorre porque deve ser essa a hora limite a que os serviços meteorológicos têm de enviar os valores. 
Este erro é maior nos meses mais frios quando o valor mínimo ocorre normalmente já bem depois das 6 horas.


----------



## Serrano (2 Mai 2007 às 14:04)

Estão 12.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e não chove desde das 13 horas. Parece que nevou bem na Serra, mas é capaz de não durar muito, afinal estamos em Maio...


----------



## mocha (2 Mai 2007 às 14:22)

boas, aqui entretanto escureceu, começou a chover bem ha uns 20m e ainda nao parou, a temperatura desceu para 13ºC


----------



## mocha (2 Mai 2007 às 14:23)

Serrano disse:


> Estão 12.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e não chove desde das 13 horas. Parece que nevou bem na Serra, mas é capaz de não durar muito, afinal estamos em Maio...



vi agora as imagens no telejornal, nevou bem


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 14:25)

Por aqui onde me encontro (perto de Sintra) começou a chover de forma um pouco mais intensa de há meia hora para cá.

Imagem das 14:00 (13:00 UTC)




Infravermelho [2007-05-02 13h UTC] IM

As 1ªs descargas eléctricas da tarde, a verde, todas na última hora (entre as 13:00 e as 14:00)


----------



## Henrique (2 Mai 2007 às 14:28)

Boas malta!
Apesar de nao estar em casa para meter aqui registo, posso descrever +- aquilo que se passa ^^

Hoje de manha acordei com ceu pouco nublado e algum vento mas agora piorou começou a chuver torrencialmente e ainda trovejou, agora a chuva abrandou...


----------



## Minho (2 Mai 2007 às 15:08)

Na imagem das 12 UTC não se viam nuvens com grandes desenvolvimentos verticais... 
Vamos aguardar o desenrolar da tarde.











Por Melgaço, não chove e a temperatura é muito superior à de ontem. Já vou com 16,4ºC.


----------



## RMira (2 Mai 2007 às 15:17)

Minho disse:


> Na imagem das 12 UTC não se viam nuvens com grandes desenvolvimentos verticais...
> Vamos aguardar o desenrolar da tarde.
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando para esta excelente imagem conseguimos vislumbrar alguma convectividade que poderá levar à ocorrência de trovoadas e mesmo chuvas fortes e/ou algum(s) tornado(s) em locais dispersos.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 15:17)

Minho disse:


> Na imagem das 12 UTC não se viam nuvens com grandes desenvolvimentos verticais...
> Vamos aguardar o desenrolar da tarde.



Penso que na zona marcada a vermelho estão a surgir nuvens com potencial.
Se calhar afinal vão ser vocês aí no norte a verem as trovoadas.





http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2007 às 15:56)

Enquanto aguardo que alguém mande-me uma notícia que fale sobre a queda de neve que ocorreu nos últimos dias em Portugal (quero apostar no meu Blog), deixo aqui o link para seguirem o estado do tempo em Portugal por algumas webcam:

Viseu

Lagos

Sagres

Viana do Castelo

Angra do Heroísmo

Terminal do Porto de Aveiro

Nazaré

Manteigas


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 16:27)

Acabou De passar aqui uma trovoada que deixou bastante precipitação e algumas descargas bem audíveis  

Por agora já só chuva fraca e 9,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2007 às 16:35)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros, vento moderado, 16,6ºC


----------



## squidward (2 Mai 2007 às 16:40)

Por aqui ja choveu bem!  agora parece que vêm ai umas abertas


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2007 às 16:44)

Alguem consegue ver o radar do IM ? É que gostaria de ver estas boas formações que se encontram a norte de Portugal.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/loops/met7map/I20070502_1500.jpg


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 16:44)

Depois duma chuva razoável , de há uma hora para cá vão aparecendo umas belas abertas, intervaladas com algumas nuvens mais carregadas.

Foto tirada há uma hora atrás, perto de Sintra.


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 16:56)

Aqui continua a chover e agora com mais intensidade. A temperatura desceu para 8,9ºC.


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2007 às 16:59)

Ultima actualizaçao do radar do IM 15.30 ja sao 17 h  Aquelas formações ainda ñ sao mostradas no radar


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 17:11)

vaga disse:


> Ultima actualizaçao do radar do IM 15.30 ja sao 17 h  Aquelas formações ainda ñ sao mostradas no radar



Essa zona de qualquer forma não tem cobertura pelo radar.
Nessa região, a alternativa são os radares espanhois, e mesmo esses, dada a orografia e a distância, não traduzem a 100% a realidade.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2007 às 17:11)

ESTREMOZ: Chuva e vento desde as 17h00. Trata-se de uma segunda linha de instabilidade procedente do Atlântico e que passou pelo litoral no início da tarde e que, progredindo para leste, tem estado a afectar o Alentejo durante a tarde. Não se ouviram trovões.


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2007 às 17:16)

Vince disse:


> Essa zona de qualquer forma não tem cobertura pelo radar.
> Nessa região, a alternativa são os radares espanhois, e mesmo esses, dada a orografia e a distância, não traduzem a 100% a realidade.



Sim eu ñ só me referia a essa zona, mas como tb a Setúbal pois são 17.15 e p radar do IM ainda esta na actualização das 15.30. Enfim cada um trabalha com o que tem


----------



## Minho (2 Mai 2007 às 17:16)

Por Melgaço 0-0... nada de nada esta tarde. Um chuvisco ou outro mas nada a salientar.
Temp. Actual 6.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2007 às 17:18)

Junto RADAR das 16h30 (regiões do centro e sul)

Radar às 16h30 (= 15h30 UTC)






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 17:25)

Desde um pouco antes das 16 horas que chove com intensidade e o céu está assim.





A temperatura desceu de 14ºC para 9ºC e deixou de trovejar.


----------



## Mago (2 Mai 2007 às 18:38)

Boa Tarde,

Hoje já vamos com 18mm de chuva, dia típico de Inverno
A temperatura está em 9,1ºC
1005hpa


----------



## Henrique (2 Mai 2007 às 19:28)

Ceu pouco nublado, algums cirros outras tantas nuvens baixas...abocado andavam por ai umas calvus mas seguiram em direcção a Este.
O pessoal do norte é que é capaz de estar com "sorte", e pelo girar das coisas parece possivel que a zona de baixa pressao se dirija mais pra sul e acabe por passar um pouco por todo o país, nao sei, isso agora dizem me voces ou espera-se pra ver  

Temperatura:17.8ºC
Humidade:64%


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2007 às 19:34)

Há pouco deu para ver uns mammatus mal formados  













Aliás, ainda dá para ver neste momento.


----------



## Henrique (2 Mai 2007 às 19:36)

Ah pa! que inveja


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

Por aqui agora Céu nublado. Boas abertas por agora aqui na Lagoa. Por volta das 18h chuvia em Água de Pau e em Vila Franca do Campo.

Máxima de hoje 23,1º, neste momento 19º. Esteve um dia quente por cá. Já se anda bem de tshirt durante o dia


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2007 às 21:39)

Boas, por aqui 14,1ºC; céu nublado e aguaceiros, 1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mai 2007 às 21:39)

Olá meteoloucos!

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado na Vila de Sintra! Mas sem aparato elétrico!

Ao inicio da tarde na cidade de Lisboa choveu cupiosamente durante cerca de 30 minutos, mas nada de especialmente espectacular!

A pressão chegou a estar durante o dia nos 1004 hpa, mas a situação actual já se alterou, assim:

Temperatura: 14.0ºC
Pressão: 1006 Hpa
Humidade: 57%


----------



## Henrique (2 Mai 2007 às 21:51)

Boa noite malta, aqui ficou novamente encoberto mas nao mexe uma palha e nem sequer chuvisca.

Temperatura: 14.1ºC
Humidade: 77%
Pressão: 1006 hpa


----------



## redragon (2 Mai 2007 às 21:51)

por aqui foi um dia bastante chuvoso e parace que ainda vem ai algo.
temp actual: 13.0
hum: 80%
hpa: 1006


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mai 2007 às 22:01)

Por aqui continua o bom tempo. 

Temperatura actual de 18,3º e 74% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mai 2007 às 22:35)

Por cá chove intensamente!

Pressão em escalada!


TemP: 13.6ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1007 Hpa


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mai 2007 às 22:40)

Boas, por aqui foi um belo dia de chuva...neste momento estamos com 8ºC e depois de por volta das 21:30 ter chuvido bastante agora acalmou um pouco...


----------



## redragon (2 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

Peço desculpa só agora colocar o prometido...mas vais vale tarde que nunca.
Aqui vão os 2 filmes da trovoada e chuva intensa que se abateu sobre Elvas no dia 26.04.
Um abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2007 às 03:08)

A noite segue calma!

Temp: 11.3ºC
Humidade: 63%
Pressão: 1008 Hpa


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2007 às 09:09)

Bom dia, por aqui 14,3ºC; céu mto nublado, 1018hpa


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 09:21)

Céu nublado e 9,8ºC.

Mínima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## Henrique (3 Mai 2007 às 09:51)

Ceu pouco nublado.
Temperatura: 15.0ºC
Humidade:72%
Pressao:1009 hPa


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mai 2007 às 09:59)

Boas,


Noite _mais ou menos fresca _ por aqui, com Temp. min. 8.0ºC pelas 03.16h.

Manhã com bastante nebulosidade e algum nevoeiro.


Actual:

Temp. 10,3ºC
Humid. 91%
Pressão 1011hPa (subindo)
Vento 4,6km/h NW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mai 2007 às 10:21)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu muito nublado. Esteve uma noite quente com minima de 17,1º às 7h30 da Manhã. Ás 8h30 estavam 17,5º


----------



## Mago (3 Mai 2007 às 11:25)

Temperatura nos 12,1ºC no entanto já chegou aos 16ºC , de manhã estava um sol radioso, agora céu muito nublado e a chuva não deve tardar.
1009hpa


----------



## Serrano (3 Mai 2007 às 13:56)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 14:09)

Por aqui 16ºC e um céu a ameaçar trovoada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2007 às 14:43)

Por cá céu nublado...

Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mai 2007 às 15:31)

Boas,


Bastante nublado pela _Ravessa_,  com ameaça de aguaceiros ( ??? ) para o final da tarde.


A Temp. já andou pelos 19,4ºC (14.10h) e neste momento está pelos 18,6ºC.

Nota-se o ar bem mais quente do que ontem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mai 2007 às 15:35)

Boa tarde. Por cá céu muito nublado, mas por enquanto sem ameaçar qualquer aguaceiro. Pelo que consigo ver, parece-me menos nublado para a Lagoa e Ponta Delgada. Como nao estou em casa nao tenho valores de temperatura a indicar


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Mai 2007 às 15:36)

Boas a todos!
Pelo Porto neste momento sol e céu limpo e uma temperatura a rondar os 16ºC!Esta d novo a voltar a aquecer!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2007 às 16:39)

Tarde bem mais agradável hoje por ESTREMOZ: alternância entre períodos de céu pouco nublado e períodos com o céu mais nublado. Possibilidade de algum aguaceiro disperso até ao final da tarde.
Temperatura neste momento - 19,4 ºC
POR ACASO ALGUÉM TEM ALGUM PROGRAMA SIMPLES PARA CARREGAR DADOS METEOROLÓGICOS; GOSTAVA DE IR TRATANDO OS DADOS METEOROLÓGICOS DO ogimet DESDE O DIA 1 DESTE MÊS ...


----------



## Mago (3 Mai 2007 às 17:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde bem mais agradável hoje por ESTREMOZ: alternância entre períodos de céu pouco nublado e períodos com o céu mais nublado. Possibilidade de algum aguaceiro disperso até ao final da tarde.
> Temperatura neste momento - 19,4 ºC
> POR ACASO ALGUÉM TEM ALGUM PROGRAMA SIMPLES PARA CARREGAR DADOS METEOROLÓGICOS; GOSTAVA DE IR TRATANDO OS DADOS METEOROLÓGICOS DO ogimet DESDE O DIA 1 DESTE MÊS ...



Ola
Ve se te serve este aplicativo em excel:
http://meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=970

Temperatura actual 16,2ºC
1012hpa


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2007 às 18:25)

A norte e a leste de ESTREMOZ: Instabilidade de fim da tarde, com aumento geral de nebulosidade, aguaceiros dispersos e possibilidade de trovoadas.
DADOS DE HOJE: Temperatura mínima - 9,8 ºC (07h34); Temperatura máxima - 19,8 ºC (17h35); Temperatura actual - 17,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa

Foto tirada às 18h08


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 18:35)

15,2ºC e começa agora a chover.

Extremos: 5,9ºC / 17,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2007 às 19:44)

Dia agradável. A temperatura máxima atingiu os *24,7 ºC*.
A temperatura mínima, ainda assim ficou-se pelos *9,3 ºC*.

Neste momento está céu limpo e *13,4 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 19:47)

Um cumulonimbus esta tarde.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2007 às 20:15)

Boas!

Por cá nada de chuva! Um dia até agradável!

Temp: 16.4ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1013 Hpa!

Parece que vou ter um fim de semana de feição por terras algarvias!


----------



## Henrique (3 Mai 2007 às 20:39)

Ceu pouco nublado, esteve um dia bastante simpático por aqui.

Temperatura:17.7ºC
Humidade:57%
Pressao:1012 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mai 2007 às 21:04)

Bom fim de tarde a todos! Aqui em São Miguel o sol ainda brilha. Aqui na Lagoa estou com céu pouco nublado, também consigo ver que em Ponta Delgada também está neste momento pouco nublado, nuvens apenas nas zonas montanhosas.
Neste momento estou com uns agradaveis 19,6º e 72% de humidade.

Valores extremos de hoje: Min/Max - 17,1º e 19,9º

Humidade entre 72% e 80%


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2007 às 21:32)

E assim se passou mais uma tarde de Primavera ... Depois dizem que tudo se resume a duas estações  





Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2007 às 22:17)

Melgaço

Noite agradável, com céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira brisa de W/NW.

Temp. Actual: 16.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2007 às 22:33)

Miguel Minhoto, essas amplitudes térmicas andam muitíssimo reduzidas ! 
Todos os dias com amplitudes na ordem dos *2* ou *3 ºC*...
Eu bem sei o que isso é, já aí fui umas dez vezes, e conheço bem o clima e um pouco de tudo aí na ilha, apesar de ja aí não ir há cerca de 4 anos.
Hei-de aí voltar um dia destes, nem que seja no Verão !

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Ora bem, quanto à temperatura, vai nos *11,8 ºC *e o céu está pouco nublado.
O tempo parece melhorar significativamente.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2007 às 23:06)

Olá; parece que a instabilidade se concentra no interior norte. Alguém pode avançar o que está a acontecer a norte do distrito da Guarda e a sul do distrito de Bragança ? Tenho impressão que a instabilidade por ali está a ser demasiado intensa ...




Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2007 às 23:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; parece que a instabilidade se concentra no interior norte. Alguém pode avançar o que está a acontecer a norte do distrito da Guarda e a sul do distrito de Bragança ? Tenho impressão que a instabilidade por ali está a ser demasiado intensa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tinha reparado nisso mesmo....

Já viram a super-célula que está na fronteira? 

Na Guarda deve haver festa rija! Assim como em todo a zona raiana....














http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2007 às 23:35)

Boa noite, por aqui 14ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Henrique (3 Mai 2007 às 23:37)

Oh!...vai sempre tudo pro interior  
Que bela supercelula com montes de raios negativos, so eu aqui no litoral é que tenho de ano a ano


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mai 2007 às 00:12)

Por cá:

Temp: 13.2ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa

Céu nublado, vento fraco!


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2007 às 08:53)

Bom dia, 
por aqui ceu nublado 14,2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mai 2007 às 10:13)

Boas,


Céu nublado e Temp.Mínima de 10,9ºC esta manhã.


Dados das 09.30h:

Temp. 13ºC
Humid. 85%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 11km/h NW



Toca a despachar... o fds está aí


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mai 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia! Por cá aqui na costa sul da Ilha de São Miguel, o dia amanheceu com céu nublado, mais escuro na zona da cidade de Ponta Delgada. Esta noite registei uma minima de 15,4º na minha estação.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2007 às 11:01)

Estremoz: céu nublado com 12,9 ºC de temperatura e 1014 hPa de pressão atmosférica. A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 10,6 ºC às 05h06.
Prevejo que a tarde de hoje traga novamente alguma instabilidade para as regiões do interior ...


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2007 às 13:54)

A manhã começou com céu quase limpo mas a nebulosidade te vindo a aumentar. Neste momento céu nublado e 17,4ºC. Alguma possibilidade de mais uma trovoada esta tarde.

Mínima de 5,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mai 2007 às 14:21)

Boas! Vou agora arrancar para o Algarve! Espero que lá esteja bem melhor que cá!  

Por cá:

Temp: --ºC
Humidade: 49%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa

Céu muito nublado!

Bom FDS! Até segunda!


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2007 às 14:24)

Nuvens ameaçadoras de trovoada pela Covilhã, com 19 graus na cota dos 500 msnm.


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2007 às 14:35)

Boas, por aqui 18,3ºC; céu nublaDo


----------



## Nuno (4 Mai 2007 às 14:45)

Por aqui céu nublado por vezes com abertas, 22ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2007 às 15:18)

Estremoz: início de tarde com Sol só partir das 14h45. Temperatura actual de 17,9 ºC. Provavelmente final de tarde instável em grande parte das regiões do interior.

Imagem de Satélite às 13h29​






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mai 2007 às 15:20)

Por aqui, agora céu nublado com boas abertas. Tarde algo quente.

Temperaturas á momentos de 18,1º e Ponta Delgada e 20,4º no Nordeste.


----------



## Mago (4 Mai 2007 às 15:57)

Boa Tarde
Tempo quente, nuvens de trovoada, temperatura nos 18,2ºC
1015hpa


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2007 às 16:50)

Estão a aparecer células em vários locais, numa área bem definida:


----------



## tomalino (4 Mai 2007 às 17:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; parece que a instabilidade se concentra no interior norte. Alguém pode avançar o que está a acontecer a norte do distrito da Guarda e a sul do distrito de Bragança ? Tenho impressão que a instabilidade por ali está a ser demasiado intensa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os meus pais informaram-me que caiu um boa trovoada por Moncorvo, mas nada de especial. Durou cerca de uma hora e ainda deitou uma boa quantidade de chuva.


----------



## Minho (4 Mai 2007 às 18:37)

Melgaço

Nada a salientar. Céu pouco nublado, temperatura máxima, 23,3ºC

Alguns Cbs formaram-se durante a tarde mas sem consequências de maior. As temperaturas à superfície não são muito favoráveis a grandes movimentos ascendentes de ar....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2007 às 18:45)

Cá por Moscavide, temperatura de *15,3 ºC* e algum vento.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2007 às 18:50)

16,4ºC e algumas nuvens.

Essa célula de trovoada passou a oeste daqui. Hoje não deve haver trovoada por estas bandas.

Extremos: 5,1ºC / 19,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2007 às 20:13)

Neste momento já com *12,8 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2007 às 20:46)

Situação às 18:00 UTC (19:00 PT)



























Mete respeito.... em especial a SE de Badajoz.
Já dura há imenso tempo....


----------



## xicovsky (4 Mai 2007 às 22:11)

Aqui em Viseu às 22h marco 9.3 ºC, ao fim de um dia co máxima de 19ºC


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mai 2007 às 23:19)

Boas, aqui seguimos com 12,1ºC. Ao fim da tarde apareceram umas nuvens mas a trovoda não passou por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2007 às 23:47)

Parece que voltou a época do granizo eminente    não se preparem não


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2007 às 23:48)

Hoje a instabilidade passou mais longe de Estremoz (Serra de S. Mamede e dentro de território espanhol).
A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 19,7 ºC às 17h07; ao fim da tarde o vento moderado de noroeste fez baixar a temperatura que agora é de 9,9 ºC. A noite vai ser bem fresca !!!
A pressão atmosférica sobe continuamente (1016 hPa), pelo que amanhã já não vai haver instabilidade.


----------



## Mago (5 Mai 2007 às 00:15)

Boa Noite
Estou com 11,1ºC , 1018hpa
Nevoeiro disperso.


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 08:50)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 15ºC; aguaceiros; céu mto nublado, 1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 09:30)

Por cá já se registam *17,3 ºC*. O dia vai ser um pouco mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 11:03)

Bons dias, hoje registamos uma mínima de 7,7ºC. Está um belo dia de Primavera/Verão, céu totalmente limpo e neste momento já vamos com 16,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2007 às 14:51)

Melgaço,

Dia com excelente visibilidade. 
Temp Actual: 20.4ºC (mais fresco que ontem).
Mínima: 9.5ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2007 às 14:55)

19ºc e céu com poucas nuvens, mas algum vento.

Mínima de 6,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## jose leça (5 Mai 2007 às 15:43)

Boas, sigo com 20,3ºC, cém limpo, e algum vento. Bom dia para a "Queima"


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 16:27)

Seguimos com 19,4ºC e desde o início da tarde que começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens e algum vento.


----------



## squidward (5 Mai 2007 às 16:40)

Já observaram no RADAR do IM um verdadeiro DILUVIO perto de sevilha???

no centro da celula ha uma mancha a roxo (+ de 60 mm)...impressionante 

por aqui ceu limpo, mas com nuvens a norte


----------



## Henrique (5 Mai 2007 às 16:54)

Boas pessoal...céu limpo, sol intenso, pouco vento , basicamente, uma seca 

Temperatura:25.6ºC
Humidade:47%
Pressao:1018 hpa


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 17:01)

O radar de Sevilha está indisponível, mas através do radar de Malaga é possível ver a tromba de água que se deve estar a abater sobre Sevilha...




http://www.asturmet.com/radar.php

Pelo Norte apenas alguns aguaceiros na Galiza...




http://www.asturmet.com/radar.php


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2007 às 17:38)

squidward disse:


> Já observaram no RADAR do IM um verdadeiro DILUVIO perto de sevilha???
> no centro da celula ha uma mancha a roxo (+ de 60 mm)...impressionante



Estive quase todo o dia fora. Cheguei agora, e fui ver depois de ler a tua mensagem.
Há muito tempo que não via uma reflectividade destas num radar nosso. É simplesmente impressionante, principalmente os cortes verticais.

Vou pôr aqui a imagem de Sevilha, pois merece ser preservada, quer no meu arquivo, quer aqui no forum.





copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 

Já ontem, a célula de Badajoz era impressionante no radar espanhol (a escala de cores é diferente do nosso).
Era um CB com mais de 10 ou 11 mil metros de altura, e estas 3 células no sul de Espanha também não devem estar longe.






No Alentejo, há 2 células, mas em nada comparáveis, mas até às 19/20h ainda tem tempo de crescer. Vamos ver no que vão dar ...


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 17:56)

Boas, por aqui 20,4ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2007 às 18:10)

Espero que o nosso amigo *Gerofil* de Estremoz não tenha decidido passar o sábado longe de casa.

Porque tem a trovoada a passar-lhe no quintal


----------



## squidward (5 Mai 2007 às 18:14)

ai....pq e que eu n moro no alentejo 

isto aqui e muito monótomo


----------



## Mago (5 Mai 2007 às 18:19)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, 19,5ºC
1021hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 18:35)

Por cá a temperatura máxima foi de *25,9 ºC*.
Dia agradável e relativamente quente, mas dentro dos parâmetros normais.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2007 às 18:50)

Ora aí está a célula a crescer brutalmente no espaço duma hora, em deslocação para o Sul, e neste momento sobre a região de Évora.

*Às 16:00 UTC (17:00 PT)*





*Às 17:00 UTC (18:00 PT)*





*RADAR às 17:00 UTC (18:00 PT)*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mai 2007 às 19:07)

Dia agradável em Lagos!   
Só o levante a atrapalhar um pouco!

Temp: 21.5ºC (carro)

In TIVOLI HOTEL LAGOS ****


----------



## Henrique (5 Mai 2007 às 19:09)

A quem o dizes squidward, :S bah

Temperatura: 26.7ºC
Humidade: 37%
Pressao: 1017 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 19:34)

Dia agradável. No entanto, a temperatura já desceu para os *16,5 ºC* e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2007 às 19:38)

Impressionante de facto essa célula pela sua extensão. Deve estar a abater-se uma trovoada fantástica sobre o interior do baixo Alentejo.....








http://www.meteogalicia.es/


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2007 às 19:40)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma pequena ausencia minha cá estou eu de novo. Tanto ontem como hoje tivemos por aqui pela Lagoa, dias quentes com céu nublado e boas abertas (alguns periodos de pouca nublusidade). Em Ponta Delgada o céu tb esteve com abertas, um pouco mais nubluso nas zonas montanhosas. 

Os valores extremos de ontem foram de 15,4º e 26,3º. Hoje até agora variaram entre os 16,4º e os 24,1º. Á pouco seguia com 22,1º com alguma brisa á mistura.

Instalou-se por difinitivo a primavera por cá


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 19:55)

Neste momento o vento sopra forte e a temperatura já desceu aos *15,4 ºC* após um dia em que a máxima antingiu os *25,9 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2007 às 20:03)

Neste momento 21,2º e 69% de humidade. 
 Céu um pouco mais nublado neste momento


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 21:34)

A noite começa com 14,5ºC...


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 22:25)

Boas por aqui sigo com 15,8ºC; céu nublado.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2007 às 22:31)

Uma foto que o user ThatsMe colocou no Forum Autohoje, da nuvem vista de Almada, a uns 100 quilometros de distância, na zona de Évora.





(c) ThatsMe
http://forum.autohoje.com/showthread.php?t=14187&page=28



E uma foto tirada esta tarde perto de Cordoba, sul de Espanha:





(c) EVELASCO


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2007 às 22:48)

Noite bem agradavel aqui pela Lagoa com boa visibilidade. Da Janela da minha casa consigo ver as luzes da cidade de Ponta Delgada. 

Neste momento 19,5º e 72%


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2007 às 22:53)

Olá, amigos. Só agora é que posso ligar-me ao Fórum. O dia de hoje foi impressionante: às 18h45 estava no centro de Lisboa e era perfeitamente observável, na linha do horizonte, o topo da nebulosidade que então se localizava sobre a região de Évora (a máquina fotográfica ???  ); telefonei para Évora e confirmaram que havia trovoada !!!
Bonito mesmo foi ver a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril: céu limpo e aquela grande nebulosidade ali sobre o Alentejo ...
Hoje não choveu em Estremoz, mas havia vários lençois de água sobre o solo no Vimieiro (a cerca de 20 quilómetros de Estremoz).
Sugiro a possibilidade do envio de mensagens para o Fórum a partir de telemóvel ...
ESTREMOZ (Dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,9 ºC (03h30); Temperatura máxima - 23,1 ºC (16h34); Temperatura actual - 14,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.




Vince disse:


> Uma foto que o user ThatsMe colocou no Forum Autohoje, da nuvem vista de Almada, a uns 100 quilometros de distância, na zona de Évora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 22:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Dia agradável em Lagos!
> Só o levante a atrapalhar um pouco!
> 
> Temp: 21.5ºC (carro)
> ...



Vida boa...


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2007 às 22:54)

Nem tinha reparado na existência desse topic no AH


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2007 às 22:57)

Imagem de Satélite às 17h51






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 23:19)

Noite fresca cá por Moscavide. A temperatura já é de *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 23:36)

boas, por aqui 14,4ºC; e para não variar céu nublado. 1022hpa e pressão a subir, anticiclone a se instalar...


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 23:38)

Vince disse:


> E uma foto tirada esta tarde perto de Cordoba, sul de Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta foto está muito interessante


----------



## jose leça (5 Mai 2007 às 23:40)

assustadora


----------



## Henrique (6 Mai 2007 às 00:43)

Pois é, pois é, tambem a vi la no longe longinquo , mas da minha casa :P


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 09:45)

Boas, por aqui estavam 12,4ºC às 8h; agora tenho 14,5ºC; céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2007 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Ontem por aqui, o céu estava completamente limpo e nada havia a registar, nem para Este, nem para Sul.
Hoje o dia também deverá ser quente. Neste momento estão *21,0 ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Mai 2007 às 10:20)

Bom dia, por Bragança tivemos uma mínima de 5,3ºC. Neste momento já vamos com 15,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2007 às 10:22)

Céu limpo e 13,1ºC. 
3,0ºC de mínima esta manhã (1,7ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## Brigantia (6 Mai 2007 às 10:26)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 13,1ºC.
> 3,0ºC de mínima esta manhã (1,7ºC na estação meteorológica).



A minha estação está sistematicamente desfasada em 2ºC...tenho de resolver isto...estação nova!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2007 às 11:11)

Brigantia disse:


> A minha estação está sistematicamente desfasada em 2ºC...tenho de resolver isto...estação nova!!!



Desfasada como? Lê 2 ºC acima do real?
Bom, se é esse o problema é mais económico tirar 2 ºC ao que se lê na estação do que comprar uma nova. lol
Não estará num sítio demasiado abrigado?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2007 às 11:14)

Bom, por aqui estão *22,6 ºC*. O dia promete ser quentinho.
Tenho esperança de esta semana bater a máxima do ano (*32,3 ºC*).


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 14:17)

Boas, céu limpo por aqui com 21,3ºC
1023hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2007 às 15:03)

Tarde de calor intenso por Moscavide. Temperatura às 15h de *29,6 ºC* ! O céu está limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 15:42)

Pelas 13h UTC as temperaturas em Portugal:


----------



## ACalado (6 Mai 2007 às 16:54)

boas pareçe que a estabilidade voltou ao nosso país as temperaturas já estao bem quentinhas pois por aqui tou com 18ºc e com 1023hpa com ceu limpo e muito sol


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 17:34)

Depois da máxima do dia em 24,7ºC, sigo com 24,2ºC. 
Céu limpo.
1023hpa


----------



## Brigantia (6 Mai 2007 às 17:34)

Dia quentinho em Bragança, 20,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2007 às 17:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Dia quentinho em Bragança, 20,9ºC.



Agora sou eu que tenho 2ºC a mais  

Céu limpo e 22,2ºC.

Extremos do dia: 3,0ºC / 22,7ºC


----------



## Henrique (6 Mai 2007 às 17:54)

Ainda pensei que o aparelho estivesse enganado, mas na realidade, estam mesmo 35.7ºC ao sol e sem vento.
22% de humidade...ta um calor que nao se pode...em comparação rua/casa a minha casa parece um frigorifico, e anda tudo a comer gelados na rua ^^. Summer 2007!
E dao subida de temperatura para amanha :S


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2007 às 18:28)

Dan disse:


> Agora sou eu que tenho 2ºC a mais
> 
> Céu limpo e 22,2ºC.
> 
> Extremos do dia: 3,0ºC / 22,7ºC




Impressionante ! Temperatura mínima de 3 ºC e máxima de 23 ºC ?
Que amplitude térmica brutal ! Não é por serem 20 ºC de amplitude térmica que está o espanto, mas sim no facto de a mínima ter sido típica de Inverno e a máxima ter subido tanto após uma mínima dessas.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2007 às 19:11)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Impressionante ! Temperatura mínima de 3 ºC e máxima de 23 ºC ?
> Que amplitude térmica brutal ! Não é por serem 20 ºC de amplitude térmica que está o espanto, mas sim no facto de a mínima ter sido típica de Inverno e a máxima ter subido tanto após uma mínima dessas.



Sim, uma forte amplitude térmica e na estação meteorológica a diferença costuma ser ainda maior. Hoje a mínima lá foi de 1,7ºC e a máxima também deve ter chegado a 22ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2007 às 19:15)

ESTREMOZ: Domingo com céu limpo com algum vento de nordeste. Temperatura mínima - 9,8ºC (06h35); Temperatura máxima - 22,6 ºC (16h55); Temperatura actual - 21,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 21,2 ºC
Junto duas fotografias tiradas hoje às 16h30; a primeira voltada para Oeste (vista sobre Estremoz) e a segunda voltada para Leste (vista da aldeia de Frandina, em primeiro plano). Ambas as fotografias foram tiradas a partir do mesmo sítio, localizado a 460 metros de altitude.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2007 às 19:27)

Atenção à leitura das horas: 12h00 UTC = 13h00 em Portugal Continental;
Temperatura Máxima hoje em Lisboa (G. Coutinho): aprox. 23,0 ºC;
Pressão atmosférica (Estremoz): 1023 hPa.


----------



## Minho (6 Mai 2007 às 20:48)

Melgaço
Mais um dia primaveril com algum vento.

Max/Min 23.9/8.9

Temp Actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 21:08)

Por aqui 15,8ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Henrique (6 Mai 2007 às 23:03)

Voçes querem é ter uma temperatura nocturna de 18.7ºC como a minha :P. Está uma noite espetacular e de dia esteve de morrer ao sol e sem vento chegando aos 28.8ºC.

Pressão: 1024 hPa
Humidade:41%


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 23:09)

Henrique disse:


> Vosses querem é ter uma temperatura nocturna de 18.7ºC como a minha :P, Está uma noite espetacular e de dia esteve de morrer,  chegando, durante o dia, *ao sol e sem vento aos 35.7ºC* e um registo normal exterior de 28.8ºC.
> 
> Pressão: 1024 hPa
> Humidade:41%



Sim, mas a temperatura não se mede ao sol, assim teríamos todos temperaturas acima dos 30ºc 

Por aqui não tenho esses simpáticos 18ºc, mas uns 13,5ºC, tá fresco...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mai 2007 às 23:10)

Boa noite. Aqui por São Miguel, mais concretamente no Concelho da Lagoa, o dia da mãe foi de céu pouco nublado e em algumas zonas praticamente limpo. Hoje até a montanha da Lagoa do Fogo se encontrava descoberta de nuvens. Em Ponta Delgada o céu também esteve com poucas nuvens.

As temperaturas aqui na freguesia de Santa Cruz da Lagoa variaram entre os 14,8º e os 24,5º. Neste momento estão 18,2º.

Passei o dia na freguesia da Ribeira Chã, onde o tempo estava um pouco mais fresco devido á altitude


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Mai 2007 às 23:26)

Boas Amigos! Back from Allgarve!

Estive agora a ver o que se passou no Sul de Espanha, mas acreditem no Sul de Portugal esteve completamente o contrário! Sol, sol, calor, calor... Tou que nem posso, uma beca queimado! Não sei se vou conseguir dormir! Sim!!! Eu pus protector! Não valeu de muito!


Noite bem quente por cá!

Temp: 17.9ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1026 Hpa

Amanha aulinhas!


----------



## Henrique (6 Mai 2007 às 23:50)

Rogpacheco so tou a explorar as capacidades do meu aparelho , pensei que fosse algo de intressante, mas pelos vistos é normal  

Bom...por aqui:
Temperatura: 18.2ºC
Pressão:1025 hpa
humidade:44%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mai 2007 às 00:06)

Boa noite! Me despeço de todos por esta noite, com céu pouco nublado, 17,4º e 69% de humidade


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mai 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia. Por cá o dia começou de diversas formas na ilha, se não vejam: No raio de cerca de 20 km:

Lagoa (Santa Cruz e Rosário) Céu nublado

São Roque - Pouco Nublado a Nublado

Ponta Delgada - Praticamente limpo

Água de Pau - Nublado a Muito Nublado 

Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo - Encoberto com Nevoeiro

Ribeira Chã Muito Nublado.

Temperatura minima registada na minha estação 16,5º


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia, por aqui 17,6ºC; céu limpo; 1025hpa


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2007 às 12:46)

21,4ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Mai 2007 às 12:53)

Boas!

Temp: 25.2ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1026 hpa

Chegou o tempo de Verão! Agora temos AA durante meses!   

Os Incendios estão quase aí!!!


----------



## Serrano (7 Mai 2007 às 14:11)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 14:21)

Pelo norte da Madeira 22,5ºC; céu limpo, 1024hpa


----------



## Mago (7 Mai 2007 às 15:52)

Minima de 10ºC e agora estão 23,2ºC
1028hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2007 às 17:19)

Melgaço

Céu Limpo 

Max/Min 25.1/10.4

Temp. Actual 24.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2007 às 18:06)

Dia quente por aqui. Temperatura mínima de *11,3 ºC* e máxima de *29,7 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2007 às 18:21)

Finalmente um dia já com algum calor ...
ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 26,3 ºC (17h04); Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (06h45); Temperatura actual - 25,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 19:24)

Boas, pelo Norte da Madeira a temperatura chegou aos 24,7ºC
Céu limpo
1022hpa


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2007 às 19:31)

Céu limpo e 23,6ºC por agora.

Extremos: 7,4ºC / 25,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (7 Mai 2007 às 19:53)

Céu limpo durante todo dia...neste momento 22,8ºC...um óptimo dia para os funcionários públicos de Bragança começarem a época futebol...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2007 às 20:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Finalmente um dia já com algum calor ...
> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 26,3 ºC (17h04); Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (06h45); Temperatura actual - 25,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa



Que engraçado ! A temperatura mínima de Estremoz coincide com a minha, e como se isso não bastasse a hora também coincide, porque a minha também foi registada a essa hora...  
Os dias aqui andam muito quentes. A temperatura máxima em Moscavide foi de *29,7 ºC* e na Baixa e Estrela (Lisboa) atingiram-se os *30 ºC *!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Mai 2007 às 21:19)

Olá a todos!

Dia quente por Lisboa! Atingi 27ºC (carro) em Monsanto!

Condições Actuais:

Nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra!
Temp: 15.1ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1027 Hpa!


*Os Incêndios estão quase aí!*


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui 18,5ºc; céu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mai 2007 às 23:12)

Boa Noite. Dia quente por cá com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a váriar entre os 16,5º e os 25,2º aqui na Lagoa. De momento sigo com 17,4º


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

Noite amena, neste momento 17,4ºC.


----------



## Mago (8 Mai 2007 às 00:15)

Boa Noite
Temperatura Amena estou com 16,6ºC,
O grande anti-ciclone está mesmo por cima de nós, 1030hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 09:22)

Bom dia, por aqui 15,3ºC; céu pouco nublado, 1023hpa


----------



## mocha (8 Mai 2007 às 10:13)

bom dia a todos, deposi de alguns dias de ausencia tou de volta com mt sol, neste momento sigo com 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 11:06)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e mesmo limpo em alguma zonas. Apenas maior numero de nuvens com algum nevoeiro á mistura no alto da montanha da Lagoa do Fogo.

Registei uma minima um pouco mais baixa que ontem, com 15,2º


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mai 2007 às 11:45)

Boas,


Isto hoje está bom é para estar na  _galando_ umas lorinhas  ... com caracóis  


Tive uma mínima de 15,3ºC.


Dados das 9.30:

Temp. 21,4ºC
Humid. 57%
Pressão 1029hPa
Vento 7,2km/h E


----------



## Fil (8 Mai 2007 às 13:27)

Andei um pouco desaparecido devido a problemas de hardware, mas cá estou eu de novo  

Hoje deverá ser no geral o dia mais quente do ano em Portugal com máximas próximas dos 30ºC em vários pontos do país. No forno de Portugal, a Amareleja, às 11h já estavam com 29,2ºC  

Por aqui estou com 23,1ºC, e o record do ano de 23,5ºC está por um fio. Hoje obtive a mínima mais alta do ano com 10,2ºC mas na estação foi de 7,9ºC. Viseu teve uma mínima de 14,5ºC e Portalegre de 17,6ºC


----------



## Serrano (8 Mai 2007 às 14:02)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estamos com 26 graus e céu limpo. Ontem, no meu posto de observação, verificou-se a temperatura máxima mais alta deste ano com 24.4 graus, mas hoje é capaz de ser estabelecido novo recorde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2007 às 14:15)

_Previsão para Lisboa, segundo o Meteograma:_

Temperatura mínima:* 14 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *31 ºC*


Pois é meus amigos, parece que hoje o dia vai ser bastante quente.
Posso dizer que a temperatura mínima aqui registada foi de *11,5 ºC* (o que até é agradável).


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 14:16)

O céu está limpo e já registo 25,0ºC. A mínima ficou em 9,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2007 às 14:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Pois é meus amigos, parece que hoje o dia vai ser bastante quente.
> Posso dizer que a temperatura mínima aqui registada foi de *11,5 ºC* (o que até é agradável).



Mas subiu repentinamente, e quando saí de casa (8h) já ia por volta dos *15 ºC*, sendo que no carro marcavam-se *15,5 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2007 às 14:58)

Pois é, já são 15h, e o calor está no ponto máximo (em termos gerais).
A temperatura neste momento em Moscavide já é de *31,9 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 14:58)

Boa tarde! Aqui onde me encontro de momento (Ribeira Chã), céu algo nublado com uma brisa á mistura. Pelo que a minha vista consegue alcançar provalmente na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada o céu continua pouco nublado. 

Temperatura em Ponta Delgada de 19,7º (Ás 12h)


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 15:22)

Boas, por aqui tarde quente com 24,5ºC; céu pouco nublado


----------



## Mago (8 Mai 2007 às 16:59)

pelas 14h30 passei por casa e a minha estação marcava 27,2ºC (sensor à sombra)
Não sei se entretanto ja bati o record do ano, logo quando chegar ja verifico.
Céu limpo, muito calor


----------



## Fernando_ (8 Mai 2007 às 17:02)

Boa tarde!

Dia quente também aqui, céu limpo, *27.7º*, *22%* humidade (dados INM - Barajas).

Várias cidades no sudoeste de Espanha já alcançan os *30º*: 

Badajoz: *30.7º*
Mérida (Extremadura): *30.1º*
Sevilla: *30.4º*
Córdoba: *31.1º*
Jérez de la Frontera (Cádiz): *31.6º*
Andújar (Jaén): *32.5º*

Cumprimentos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 17:14)

Por cá céu pouco nublado e tempo quente.


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 18:23)

Boas, por aqui 24,2ºC; céu pouco nublado;


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2007 às 19:42)

Acaba assim uma tarde muito quente. Máxima do ano batida.
A temperatura máxima foi de *33,1 ºC* (estação meteorológica) e *34,0 ºC* (no carro [exterior]).
Amanhã, tempo semelhante !


----------



## jose leça (8 Mai 2007 às 20:20)

Boas tardes.  Dia excelente, embora por aqui as temperaturas não fossem tão elevados como no Centro e Sul.
Max: 23,4ºC
Min: 14,4ºC

Agora sigo com 21,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2007 às 20:32)

ESTREMOZ (dados do dia): Temperatura mínima - 14,2 ºC (04h24); Temperatura máxima - 28,5 ºC (16h29); Temperatura actual - 23,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mai 2007 às 20:54)

Boas,



Dia de calor aqui pela _Ravessa_.

Temperatura mínima de *15,3ºC* e Máx. *31,2ºC* 


Actual:
Temp. 25,2ºC
Humid. 40%
Pressão 1026hPa
Vento 4,3km/h NE



Amanhã deve ser mais do mesmo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 20:59)

Boa noite!

Por aqui está um fim de tarde agradavel ainda com o sol a brilhar. Neste momento ainda uns agradaveis 20,7º

Os registos de hoje da minha estação foram os seguintes:
Temperatura min/max: 15,2º a 25,5º
Humidade min/max: 55% e 76%


----------



## Minho (8 Mai 2007 às 21:09)

Mais um dia de sol. Hoje um pouco mais quente.

Max/Min 27.1/10.8ºC

Temp. Actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Nuno (8 Mai 2007 às 21:18)

Noite Linda 26ºC neste momentooo      Vou comer um jelado á beira-mar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 21:46)

O Sol já se pôs por cá e a temperatura a descer:

Neste momento 19,6º e 67% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mai 2007 às 22:03)

Boas MeteoLoucos!

Noite agradável!

Sigo com:

Temp: 18.1ºC
Humidade: 63%
Pressão: 1025 Hpa


*Amanhã promete ser o dia mais quente do ano até agora no Continente!     Vai ser só bater records!   *


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 22:20)

Céu limpo e 19,2ºC.
Extremos do dia: 9,2ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

Boa noite a todos.
Hoje foi até agora o dia mais quente do ano por estes lados, tendo eu registado 28,5º (à sombra).

Agora tenho:

Temp: 21,7ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1026 Hpa


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mai 2007 às 23:37)

Boas, dia de céu limpo. Neste momento 18,4ºC.


----------



## Fil (8 Mai 2007 às 23:46)

Como já era de esperar bati hoje a minha máxima do ano com uns fantásticos 24,4ºC às 17:41.

Neste momento o céu está completamente limpo e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, agora 16,4ºC. Amanhã mais um dia de grandes emoções meteorológicas com sol e calor em todo o país


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 00:03)

Boa noite, pelo Norte da Madeira 16,2ºC.
Depois do ar seco de leste, uma entrada de sul fez aumentar a humidade e baixar a temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2007 às 00:25)

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL:

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 08/05/2007 a 18:00 UTC
1  Evora / C. Coord 30.6 °C  
2  Montijo 30.4 °C  
3  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho 30.2 °C 

T. Mínima en 24 horas. 08/05/2007 a 18:00 UTC 
1  Ovar / Maceda 9.0 °C  
2  Braganca 9.1 °C  
3  Monte Real 10.4 °C


----------



## jose leça (9 Mai 2007 às 01:16)

No Centro de Geofícica de Évora a máxima foi de 33,0ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 07:39)

Céu limpo e 12,3ºC.

Mínima de 8,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 08:52)

Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; céu limpo. 
Os incêndios por aqui, infelizmente já chegaram. São visíveis até por satélite.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mai 2007 às 09:58)

jose leça disse:


> No Centro de Geofícica de Évora a máxima foi de 33,0ºC



Esses valores, na minha opinião, estão sempre acima ( *+-2ºC *) dos valores do IM e também... da minha "estação meteorológica"  

Já várias vezes me apercebi disso  


Dados das 09.00h:
Temp. *21,3ºC*  ____ ( *24,9ºC* no Centro Geofísica Évora às 08.40h)
Queria ver os valores do IM, mas aquela página já irrita...e mais não digo!!!!
Humid. 52%
Pressão 1027hPa
Vento 7,2km/h NE




Hoje vai ser mais do mesmo... acho que chega aos 32ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 11:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; céu limpo.
> Os incêndios por aqui, infelizmente já chegaram. São visíveis até por satélite.



Infelizmente, no nosso país, estas situações acabam sempre por aparecer.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 11:55)

Continua o céu limpo e registo 23,2ºC.
Valor mínimo de 8,4ºC esta manhã (7,6ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2007 às 12:26)

Boas,

A minha máxima ontem 33,3ºC  

Hoje já sigo com 26,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2007 às 12:33)

Bom dia por cá o dia amanheceu com céu bastante nublado na Lagoa, Ponta Delgada, Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã e com nevoeiro na Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo. 

Neste momento já se encontra Pouco Nublado, pelo menos aqui na Ribeira Chã e provavelmente também no resto da Costa Sul.

Temperatura minima registada de 17,1º


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2007 às 12:35)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; céu limpo.
> Os incêndios por aqui, infelizmente já chegaram. São visíveis até por satélite.




Qual é a vegetação que está a arder nesses locais? A peste Eucaliptal também existe na Madeira? Não é floresta Laurissilva  pois não??


----------



## Mago (9 Mai 2007 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui tempo quente e seco, estou com 28,5ºC máxima de 2007 até ao momento.  
Minima de 15,4ºC
1030hpa


----------



## Serrano (9 Mai 2007 às 14:30)

Mais um dia quente na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 24.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Como previsto, ontem foi batida a máxima anual no meu posto de observação, que está agora em 25.4 graus.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2007 às 15:34)

algo nao bate certo davam 21 de maxima para o porto aki em gondomar sigo com 28 graus! e o meu bixinho ta a sombra!+k s o puser ao sol dispara pos 50 graus loool


----------



## mocha (9 Mai 2007 às 16:54)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui continua o sol e o calor em abundancia, mas penso que ontem teve pior, neste momento sigo com 28ºC


----------



## Fernando_ (9 Mai 2007 às 17:55)

Boa tarde!

O verao já chegóu  . Céu limpo, *28.3º *e *18%* de humidade (dados INM - Barajas). Ontem, a máxima foi de *28.0º*.

Agora, as cidades mais cálidas em Espanha som Badajoz (*32.4º*), Córdoba (*32.4º*), Sevilla (*31.2º*), Huelva (*30.9º*)... Também calor hoje no interior da vertiente mediterránea: Murcia (*30.4º*), Xátiva - Valencia (*30.4º*), Tortosa - Tarragona (*32.6º*).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2007 às 19:09)

Não fui a casa na hora do almoço, mas sei que às 17h10m o carro marcava *33,0 ºC*, pelo que a máxima deverá ter sido essa.
Conclusivamente, o dia de hoje teve uma temperatura semelhante ao de ontem.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 19:24)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 24,9ºC.




Extremos de hoje: 8,4ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2007 às 19:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A minha máxima ontem 33,3ºC
> 
> Hoje já sigo com 26,8ºC




Só *33,3 ºC* ? Acho pouco. No site da wunderground a temperatura máxima registada é de *34,7 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2007 às 19:55)

Olá amigos! Não sei qual foi a maxima, só cheguei agora a casa! Mas às 9:00 da manha o carro marcava 25ºC no Cacém!   


Eu já tinha alertado os Incendios, nunca pensei que começasse pela Madeira!
Se os pirómanos do continente vêm isso nos media, lembram-se e amanha está Portugal inteiro a arder! O costume!

Por cá:

Temp:  21.0ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1022 Hpa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2007 às 20:44)

Neste momento, a temperatura já desceu aos *20,1 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2007 às 21:10)

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL
T. Máxima en 24 horas. 09/05/2007 a 18:00 UTC
1  Beja (Portugal) 31.4 °C  
2  Monte Real (Portugal) 31.2 °C  
3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 30.8 °C  
4  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 30.4 °C  
5  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 30.4 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 30.2 °C  
7  Portalegre (Portugal) 29.6 °C  
8  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 29.4 °C  
9  Montijo (Portugal) 29.0 °C  
10  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 28.8 °C
Fonte: Ogimet


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2007 às 21:20)

Em Estremoz: Temperatura mínima de 19,7 ºC (06h51); S/valor de Temperatura máxima (talvez 30 a 31 ºC); Temperatura actual de 23,7 ºC; Pressão actual 1023 hPa


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2007 às 21:25)

Melgaço

Mais um dia de sol

Max/Min 28.2/11.3

Temp. Actual: 21.9 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2007 às 22:28)

Boa noite aqui pela Lagoa e o seu concelho, tivemos uma manhã de céu muito nublado, uma tarde de Céu Pouco Nublado, e agora o céu está-se a tornar encoberto, provavelmente amanhã vamos ter alguma chuva por cá.

A temperatura hoje por aqui variou entre os 17,1º e os 24,7º e a humidade entre os 58% e os 77%. Foi mais um dia quente.

Neste momento sigo com 19,9º e 70% de humidade.

Em jeito de curiosidade digo que hoje num termometro de uma farmácia da cidade de Ponta Delgada registou ao sol 31º, foi o valor mais alto desse mesmo termometro nos ultimos dias ao sol.


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 23:25)

Boa noite, por aqui 18,5ºC, 
dia de muito sol, com máx. por volta dos 25ºC
hoje infelizmente mantém-se os incêndios vertente sul, mas apesar disso já no Norte da ilha o cheiro é intenso do fumo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2007 às 23:38)

Agora por aqui céu muito nublado e 19,5º


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mai 2007 às 23:56)

Boas,


 

*32,8ºC* fizeram hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_.


Actual:
Temp. 18,1ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1024hPa (descendo)
Vento 0,3km/h W



Vamos ver se a Temp. desce um pouco amanhã... ou se aqui pelo interior só Sexta é que se notará mais


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 19,5ºC; céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2007 às 09:52)

Céu limpo e 17,6ºC.
Valor mínimo de 9,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Mai 2007 às 10:18)

Boas,


Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_ e temp. mínima 15.0ºC.

Dados da 09.00h:

Temp. 22,2ºC
Humid. 56%
Pressão 1024hPa
Vento 1,8km/h W


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mai 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia aqui no Concelho  da Lagoa céu muito nublado com mais abertas na zona da Vila da Lagoa. Em Ponta Delgada apenas nublado 

Temperatura minima de 17,6º

Ás 8h30 estavam 17,9º e 79% de humidade na Freguesia de Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## mocha (10 Mai 2007 às 10:28)

bom dia a todos por aqui continuamos com sol, neste momento sigo com 21ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mai 2007 às 11:57)

:\ por aki ceu encoberto e 16 graus!é o k eu digo aki sol só la pa terça!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2007 às 12:00)

Boas a todos!

Por cá céu limpo e mto calor!    

Temp: 25.9ºC
Humidade: 45%
Pressão: 1022 Hpa


----------



## Minho (10 Mai 2007 às 13:13)

Melgaço

Dia com céu muito nublado.

Temp actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## Serrano (10 Mai 2007 às 13:55)

Estão 24 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu limpo. Parece que o calor irá embora por uns dias...


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia apresenta-se com muito sol, e até agora o dia mais quente do ano, temperatura a subir, neste momento 27,4ºC. Céu limpo.
Curiosamente desde bem cedo não é possível ver o mar, tem uma camada de nevoeiro que o tapa numa pequena camada acima do nível da água, dá um aspecto sinistro ao mar..  se puder coloco fotos mais tarde...


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2007 às 14:07)

Por aqui está a começar a ficar nublado. 
Temperatura actual: 23,0ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Mai 2007 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!

Segundo os dados da EMA da nossa escola, estão neste momento 29ºC. Ontem registámos a máxima do ano com 33,3ºC às 14h30m. Temperaturas semelhantes às de Amareleja (que é uma das freguesias do concelho, distando de Moura cerca de 25 Km.)
Céu limpo


----------



## Kraliv (10 Mai 2007 às 15:18)

Boas,


Dados da minha  "estação", às 15.00H.


Temp. 29,1ºC
Humid. 29%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento Raj.máx. 21,9km/h SW às 14.50h


O céu continua limpo.


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 15:21)

Boas por aqui já chegou aos 30ºC 
Aqui fica a foto prometida, o nevoeiro cobre o mar e céu limpo!


----------



## Minho (10 Mai 2007 às 15:28)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas por aqui já chegou aos 30ºC
> Aqui fica a foto prometida, o nevoeiro cobre o mar e céu limpo!



Lindo!

Qual é a espessura desse nevoeiro?


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 15:34)

Minho disse:


> Lindo!
> 
> Qual é a espessura desse nevoeiro?



Talvez até 100 metros a partir do nivel do mar...

Fica aqui a mesma paisagem, mas num outro dia, para comparação...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2007 às 15:51)

Imagem de Satélite às 13h40






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2007 às 19:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Talvez até 100 metros a partir do nivel do mar...
> 
> Fica aqui a mesma paisagem, mas num outro dia, para comparação...




Fantásticas ROGPACHECO!

No satélite ve-se muito bem a nubolosidade de estancamento no cantábrico! Espero que em Lx não chova! Quero praia, minis e miúdas!   

Nota-se uma queda nas temperaturas!

Temperatura: 18.8ºC
Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1021 Hpa

*EUROVISION SONG CONTEST 2007 ÁS 20 Horas na RTP1*


----------



## Mago (10 Mai 2007 às 20:24)

Boas Fotos RogPacheco !

Por aqui a temperatura ja se nota mais fresca, estou agora com 17ºC
1024hpa
Céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2007 às 20:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas por aqui já chegou aos 30ºC
> Aqui fica a foto prometida, o nevoeiro cobre o mar e céu limpo!




Bonito mar de nuvens.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2007 às 20:29)

Por aqui o céu apresenta poucas nuvens e registo 17,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,9ºC / 23,4ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Mai 2007 às 22:01)

boa noite a todos, ja se sente o fresquinho,  neste momento ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 16ºC, 1022hpa e humidade 77%.
agora vou ver o festival da eurovisão


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mai 2007 às 22:19)

Boa noite aqui por São Miguel tivemos um dia bastante quente, principalmente na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada onde o dia se apresentou sempre com céu pouco nublado. Na Ribeira Chã o céu esteve muito nublado e pelo que conseguia ver tb me pareceu haver bastantes nuvens na costa norte da ilha.

Neste momento sigo com 20,4º.

Valores registados hoje na minha estação de Santa Cruz da Lagoa:

Min/Max - 17,6º e 27º Humidade Min/Max - 58% e 80%


----------



## Brigantia (10 Mai 2007 às 23:08)

Boas, dia quente. Neste momento 14,3ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 23:26)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 22,6ºC noite tropical... a máxima hoje foi de 32ºC, máxima do ano!
Céu limpo.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 00:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui 22,6ºC noite tropical... a máxima hoje foi de 32ºC, máxima do ano!
> Céu limpo.



32ºC aí na Ilha da Madeira ? Mas isso é bastante, não ? A humidade como esteve ? Suponho que mais baixa que o normal. Das vezes que estive aí, qualquer coisa acima dos 26/27 com a humidade habitual quase que verga um homem se tiver que fazer algum esforço fisico.


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 00:21)

Vince disse:


> 32ºC aí na Ilha da Madeira ? Mas isso é bastante, não ? A humidade como esteve ? Suponho que mais baixa que o normal. Das vezes que estive aí, qualquer coisa acima dos 26/27 com a humidade habitual quase que verga um homem se tiver que fazer algum esforço fisico.



Tens toda a razão, quem conhece a realidade sabe como é, 32ºC quase que equivalem a 38ºC por ai, a humidade com o calor torna-se algo sufocante...  e depois temos uma agravante dos UV sempre a 10


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 08:47)

Bom dia, por aqui 21,2ºc; céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 10:26)

Poucas nuvens e 15,3ºC.
Mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Mai 2007 às 10:50)

Boas,






Temp. mínima de *9,2ºC*...bastante mais baixa do que ontem (15ºC)  

Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 13,1ºC
Humid. 81%
Pressão 1023hPa
Vento 4,3km/h NW


----------



## Hawk (11 Mai 2007 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

está a ocorrer um fenómeno estranhíssimo no Funchal, com uma grande mancha nubulosa que vai desde o mar até sensivelmente os 200 metros de altitude. Acima disto, céu completamente limpo.Nunca vi isto assim!

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-01.html


----------



## Serrano (11 Mai 2007 às 13:58)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Já não se sente tanto calor e a mínima desta noite desceu aos 8.5 graus, quando nos últimos dias tinha andado por volta dos 12 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2007 às 14:14)

Boa tarde. Aqui pela Lagoa e Ponta Delgada céu pouco nublado neste momento. Na minha estação hoje registei uma minima mais baixa que ontem 15,8º. Neste momento sigo com 20,4º e alguma brisa. Humidade de 73%


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 14:56)

Hawk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> está a ocorrer um fenómeno estranhíssimo no Funchal, com uma grande mancha nubulosa que vai desde o mar até sensivelmente os 200 metros de altitude. Acima disto, céu completamente limpo.Nunca vi isto assim!
> 
> http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-01.html



Mas isso não é o famoso mar de nuvens característicos dos climicas influenciados pelos alísios?


----------



## Kraliv (11 Mai 2007 às 14:57)

Boas, 


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ está assim:

Temp. 22,4ºC ; Humid. 50% ; Pressão 1022hPa ; Vento 10km/h W


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 15:09)

Poucas nuvens e 20,2ºC (a máxima do dia até agora).


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 15:29)

Além do nevoeiro insólito por estas paragens, temos hoje outra particularidade, as temperaturas estão muito mais quentes a norte da Madeira que a sul, algo muito raro também. Por aqui já ando nos 30,4ºc 
O Funchal anda nos 21ºC.


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 16:08)

Uma imagem ampliada dos contrails que o Vince já referiu no outro post.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 16:38)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Além do nevoeiro insólito por estas paragens, temos hoje outra particularidade, as temperaturas estão muito mais quentes a norte da Madeira que a sul, algo muito raro também. Por aqui já ando nos 30,4ºc
> O Funchal anda nos 21ºC.



Estou-me a rir com tua mensagem. As nuvens estão no chão em vez de no céu, o calor no norte e as nuvens no sul. Vê lá se hoje não calçaste também os sapatos ao contrário hehehe.

Para passares bem o resto da tarde sugiro-te aquela música dos Xutos & Pontapés, "O Mundo ao contrário"


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 17:38)

Melgaço
Dia muito nublado. A ameaçar algum chuvisco.






Max/Min 21.4/11.7

Temp.Actual: 18.4ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 20:38)

Algumas nuvens e 15,9ºC
Extremos do dia: 8,9ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2007 às 22:00)

Mais um dia quente por aqui embora não tenha sido tão quente como os últimos dias.


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 22:33)

Boas por aqui mantém-se uma temperatura alta 22ºC, céu limpo. Hoje renovada a máxima para os 32,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2007 às 22:40)

Boa noite! Por aqui noite boa com céu pouco nublado e um pouco mais fresca que ontem. Neste momento com 18,9º. A máxima hoje foi ligeiramente mais baixa com 25,2º.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Mai 2007 às 23:06)

Boas,


Os valores registados hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_ foram também mais baixos do que os dos ultimos dias:

Temp. mín. 9,2ºC e máx. 24,2ºC

Humid. 45% a 90%

Pressão 1021 a 1024hPa

Vento Raj.máx 21,2 NW 


Neste momento a Temp. é de 14,8ºC.


----------



## jose leça (11 Mai 2007 às 23:31)

Boas noites pessoal:
Pelo meu posto, tive 19,9ºC / 15ºC, sempre com céu muito nublado, mas não choveu. No aeroporto, a média ainda continua com 0,8ºC abaixo dos valores de refª, (15,5ºC) mas por este andar espero registar a média mais alta dos últimos cinco anos no final do mês. No ano passado foram registados 33,1ºC em Maio, record absoluto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2007 às 00:42)

Neste momento com *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mai 2007 às 02:42)

Bons dias meteofriends!

As minhas estações já indicam chuva!    Mas creio que não chegará a esta zona! Hoje quero ir à praia!

Temperatura: 13.6ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2007 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 20,2ºC; e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Mai 2007 às 11:14)

Bons dias, hoje mínima de 10,1ºC. Neste momento 17,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (12 Mai 2007 às 15:31)

ceu parcial nublado, 20ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2007 às 15:48)

céu mto nublado, 21,5ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2007 às 16:22)

Um pouco mais quente que ontem. Algumas nuvens e 22,5ºC.
Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2007 às 19:22)

Boa tarde a todos! Hoje aqui em São Miguel, estamos a ter mais um dia bom de sol e bastante calor, principalmente aqui na Lagoa. Em Ponta Delgada um pouco mais fresco devido ao vento. 
A minima que registei foi de 17,6º e a máxima 26,5º. Neste momento sigo com 24º e muito sol.
Vamos ter aqui um fim de semana optimo para as festas do Senhor Santo Cristo que hoje se iniciaram em Ponta Delgada e onde já estão milhares de pessoas tanto de cá, como das ilhas, do continente, dos EUA, Canada, etc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mai 2007 às 19:57)

Por cá o céu encontra-se encoberto, mas as nuvens têm pouca consistencia! Por isso não creio que chova nas proximas horas!

Temperatura: 18.7ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa

Está frio! Pelo menos sente-se!


----------



## rossby (12 Mai 2007 às 20:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Hoje aqui em São Miguel, estamos a ter mais um dia bom de sol e bastante calor, principalmente aqui na Lagoa. Em Ponta Delgada um pouco mais fresco devido ao vento.
> A minima que registei foi de 17,6º e a máxima 26,5º. Neste momento sigo com 24º e muito sol.
> Vamos ter aqui um fim de semana optimo para as festas do Senhor Santo Cristo que hoje se iniciaram em Ponta Delgada e onde já estão milhares de pessoas tanto de cá, como das ilhas, do continente, dos EUA, Canada, etc



Tempo formidável ! E assim deverá continuar até pelo menos 4ª feira .

Acho que o su termómetro deve estar demasiado abrigado . Aqui no Aeroporto o vento tem estado de oeste, rodando para noroeste e entre 7 a 11 m/s (moderado a fresco). Os nossos termometros não ultrapassaram os 19ºC. 

Boas festas e um abraço !

P.S. Atenção com o Sol, o Índice UV vai estar entre 6 e 7 (Alto).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2007 às 20:47)

rossby disse:


> Tempo formidável ! E assim deverá continuar até pelo menos 4ª feira .
> 
> Acho que o su termómetro deve estar demasiado abrigado . Aqui no Aeroporto o vento tem estado de oeste, rodando para noroeste e entre 7 a 11 m/s (moderado a fresco). Os nossos termometros não ultrapassaram os 19ºC.
> 
> ...



Fiz um abrigo que corre bastante aragem está a um metro e meio de altura. Não é do termómetro, mas sim do próprio quintal que é muito abrigado. Com o pátio de cimento, todos os muros á volta, sem praticamente fazer sombra, apenas faz um pouco de manhã e alguma ao fim da tarde.  No meu pátio tb mal se sente o vento. Talvez por todas estas razões registe temperaturas altas. Mas se não tivesse aquele abrigo, seriam bastante superiores.

Neste momento sigo com 19,2º, algum sol e nublado aqui na Lagoa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2007 às 21:54)

Agora por aqui céu nublado com boas abertas e 18,2º


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2007 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui 18,2ºc; céu nublado e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2007 às 09:34)

Céu nublado e *19,3 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2007 às 10:24)

Céu nublado e 13,2ºC.
Mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2007 às 10:44)

Está novamente a chover a temperatura desceu para 10,9ºC.


----------



## rossby (13 Mai 2007 às 11:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Fiz um abrigo que corre bastante aragem está a um metro e meio de altura. Não é do termómetro, mas sim do próprio quintal que é muito abrigado. Com o pátio de cimento, todos os muros á volta, sem praticamente fazer sombra, apenas faz um pouco de manhã e alguma ao fim da tarde.  No meu pátio tb mal se sente o vento. Talvez por todas estas razões registe temperaturas altas. Mas se não tivesse aquele abrigo, seriam bastante superiores.
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 19,2º, algum sol e nublado aqui na Lagoa



Olá 

Quando me referia ao termómetro era ao conjunto sensor+abrigo. Pelo que que fala o local está bastante abrigado e por isso a temperatura que observa é apenas representativa do pátio. Mas tudo depende do fim para que útiliza as temperaturas. Se for para acompanhar a situação meteorológica ou mesmo fazer um pouco de climatologia, eu recomendava que instalasse o conjunto num local bem mais arejado e de preferência sem obstáculos. Talvez num poste, a uma altura acima dos muros do pátio. 

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2007 às 12:15)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui continua o Bom tempo. Um pouco nublado hoje aqui pela Lagoa. Neste inicio de manhã registei a minima mais baixa do mês de maio, com 13,9º. Neste momento registo na minha estação, 18,6º.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2007 às 12:22)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> Quando me referia ao termómetro era ao conjunto sensor+abrigo. Pelo que que fala o local está bastante abrigado e por isso a temperatura que observa é apenas representativa do pátio. Mas tudo depende do fim para que útiliza as temperaturas. Se for para acompanhar a situação meteorológica ou mesmo fazer um pouco de climatologia, eu recomendava que instalasse o conjunto num local bem mais arejado e de preferência sem obstáculos. Talvez num poste, a uma altura acima dos muros do pátio.
> 
> Um abraço



Mais uma vez agradeço os seus conselhos. Infelizmente na zona onde moro, toda a zona está rodeada de casas, tem a estrada, a praça toda ela construída em calçada, o que dificulta um pouco mais obter verdadeiros valores de temperatura. Mas desde que fiz o meu abrigo, o coloquei na zona onde tenho o jardim com a 1,5m do solo, mesmo com o sol a dar tenho obtido temperaturas mais baixas que anteriormente. Embora saiba que nao correspondem totalmente á verdade.
No entanto também noto, que quando vou aí abaixo a Ponta Delgada, tenho a sensação daí ser mais ventoso e frio que aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, já tem acontecido também algumas vezes de aqui estar sol e aí nem tanto.
Antes do meu abrigo, registava temperaturas máximas iguais ou até superiores com o sensor colocado num muro quase sempre á sombra, o que ja nao acontece agora.
Um abraço, e umas felizes festas do Senhor Santo Cristo


----------



## jose leça (13 Mai 2007 às 12:41)

Boas tardes, Miguel. 
Também tenho o sensor em condições muito semelhantes às tuas (quintal, zona urbana, bem abrigado do sol, etc.), e pelos dados que disponho do aeroporto, que fica a 10 km a norte, o que noto é que o meu local é em média 1,5ºC mais quente (1ºC para as máximas e 2ºC para as mínimas).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2007 às 12:51)

Aqui ainda é Bom Dia José. O meu problema é apenas com as máximas, pois sao sempre mais elevadas do que no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada. Quanto ás minimas normalmente são identicas ou por vezes até inferiores. Raramente são superiores e quando isso acontece é em médio a diferença de 1 grau.


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2007 às 14:02)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o ceu está com algumas nuvens, estão 19ºC

e pelo que vi no radar ainda é capaz vir um aguaceiro vindo do oceano.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2007 às 15:44)

Por aqui têm-se sucedido os aguaceiros e até com algum granizo.











Neste momento 12,2ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2007 às 15:51)

Mas depois volta o sol e até fica um bonito dia de Primavera.


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2007 às 18:27)

por aqui até agora...chuva nem ve-la. mas ja avisto uma nuvem mais escura para os lados da serra do montejunto, secalhar ainda tenho sorte


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2007 às 19:09)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia de bom tempo. Embora com algumas periodos de mais nuvens no céu, pelo menos aqui na Lagoa.

Minima e Máxima registada na Minha estação: 13,9º/26,3º

Actual de 24,2º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2007 às 20:19)

Agora Céu nublado e 23º


----------



## Brigantia (13 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

Neste momento 8,1ºC, e alguma chuva.


----------



## Minho (13 Mai 2007 às 21:39)

Tarde animada por Braga.

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de algum granizo e trovoada.

Às 18h um grande Cumulonimbus Incus lindo descarregou forte e provocou a mínima do dia com 10,9ºC. Foi uma descida em 30 min de 4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Mai 2007 às 22:33)

Boas! Em Sintra caiu um unico aguaceiro! Deu para molhar o chão!

Agora:

temperatura: 13.8ºC
humidade: 55%
pressão: 1020 Hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2007 às 23:27)

Céu nublado e *10,9 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (14 Mai 2007 às 10:29)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu local de observação, estava a chover com 7.5 graus. Está a nevar na Serra, algo que ainda se verificou no final da tarde de ontem.


----------



## Fil (14 Mai 2007 às 13:22)

Boas, por cá dia fresco com uma temperatura neste momento de 13,2ºC e céu com bastantes nuvens. Hoje ainda não choveu mas ontem cairam em minha casa 5,1 mm. A mínima foi de 6,2ºC às 01:13.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mai 2007 às 15:40)

Boas,


Céu pouco nublado aqui pela _Ravessa_  

Pelas 15.00H:

Temp. 19,5ºC
Humid. 42%
PRESSÃO 1025hPa
Vento Raj. máx 28,4km/h NW às 12.44h


----------



## mocha (14 Mai 2007 às 16:25)

boa tarde pessoal, depois de mais um fim de semana de ausencia(mudanças), resgisto neste momento 19ºC.
depois do aguaceiro de ontem k durou apenas 2 ou 3 minutos, deu pra molhar alguns passeios e estradas , hoje apesar das nuvens, o sol ta a querer espreitar, sempre.
a temperatura vai upa upa, a subir, la vem o verão


----------



## Mago (14 Mai 2007 às 16:51)

Tempo fresco nestes dias por aqui, alguns aguaceiros ontem.
Hoje a máxima até ao momento foi de 15,1ºC e a minima na minha estação foi de apenas 6,8ºC.
A pressão ja sobe e vai em 1025hpa
O tempo já está a aquecer um pouco...
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2007 às 18:56)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,3 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 20,6 ºC (17h03)


----------



## Minho (14 Mai 2007 às 19:10)

Braga

Céu Nublado com aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

Max/Min 18,6/9,2

Temp. Actual: 16,7ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2007 às 20:49)

Poucas nuvens e 12,3ºC.

A neve que caiu ontem ainda era visível nas montanhas esta manhã, mas à tarde já tinha desaparecido. 

Extremos do dia: 6,7ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Mai 2007 às 21:41)

Ola a todos!

Dia fescote por Lisboa!

Now:

Temperatura: 14.8ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1026 Hpa

*My Space:* www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2007 às 22:10)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui tivemos um dia feriado optimo com algum frio durante a noite. E o bom tempo por cá vai-se manter assim por mais alguns dias. 

Hoje as temperaturas aqui por Santa Cruz da Lagoa variaram entre os 12,4º e os 22,5º e a humidade entre os 70% e os 47%. 

Neste momento sigo com 16,6º e 63% de humidade


----------



## Brigantia (14 Mai 2007 às 23:07)

Dia fresco em Bragança, neste momento 9,8ºC. Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2007 às 23:34)

Me despeço com 15,7º e bom tempo


----------



## Minho (14 Mai 2007 às 23:41)

Noite fresca por Braga. Neste momento 12,0ºC


----------



## Fil (15 Mai 2007 às 00:30)

Boas, por cá tenho 8,8ºC com céu pouco nublado mas com algum vento que dificulta a descida de temperatura. A máxima do dia foi de 14,7ºC.


----------



## squidward (15 Mai 2007 às 00:32)

Por cá esteve o ceu com algumas nuvens. Agora o ceu está limpo 
´
sigo com 13ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mai 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia a todos. O dia aqui na Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel) amanheceu pouco nublado e fresco. A minima foi de 12,7º. Neste momento sigo com 14º e 75% de humidade


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2007 às 13:24)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 16,7ºC.
Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## mocha (15 Mai 2007 às 14:58)

boa tarde a todos, neste momento sigo com ceu pouco nublado, quase limpo, algum vento (fraco), 22ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mai 2007 às 15:19)

Boa tarde! Aqui na Lagoa continuo com céu pouco nublado. E 22º com 58% de humidade. 

Está tempo excelente aqui nos açores. E ontem feriado já muita gente foi á praia.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2007 às 18:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados do dia): Temperatura mínima - 9,1 ºC (06h35); Temperatura máxima - 23,6 ºC (16h57).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2007 às 20:22)

Neste momento, temperatura de *14,0 ºC*. Algum vento, sendo que por vezes é forte.


----------



## Minho (15 Mai 2007 às 20:28)

Dia primaveril em Braga.

A mínima foi mais baixa do que ontem mas a máxima foi mais alta...


Max/Min 20,9/8,5ºC

Temp. actual: 17,4ºC


----------



## Mago (15 Mai 2007 às 21:10)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o dia voltou ao normal após uns dias bastante frescos,
A máxima hoje chegou outra vez aos 20ºC
Agora estão 16,3ºC
1024hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## ACalado (15 Mai 2007 às 21:40)

boas pessoal   por aqui esteve um dia bem agradável  por agora estão 15.3 com 1021hpa  para os próximos dias o calor vai apertar   
abraços a todos


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2007 às 22:11)

Céu limpo e 13,4ºC.
Extremos do dia: 3,2ºC / 20,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mai 2007 às 23:01)

Boa noite a todos! Mais um dia de sol aqui em São Miguel. A máxima chegou aos 23,6º. O bom tempo vai continuar nos próximos dias.

Neste momento 17,7º e 64% de humidade


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mai 2007 às 00:00)

Boas,


Temperatura Mínima de 10,9ºC e Máxima de 25,9ºC, foram os valores hoje registados ontem.

Hoje deverá subir um pouco mais...vamos aguardar.


----------



## mocha (16 Mai 2007 às 10:16)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu limpo, registo 19ºC


----------



## algarvio1978 (16 Mai 2007 às 10:42)

Olá bom dia, aqui pela capital do algarve estão 26.5ºC, céu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2007 às 11:04)

Bom dia aqui na Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel) mais um dia de céu pouco nublado. A temperatura minima foi de 13,6º

Neste momento sigo com 16º e 73% de humidade


----------



## Fil (16 Mai 2007 às 13:24)

Boas. Dia notavelmente mais quente que nos dias anteriores. A temperatura neste momento é de 20,8ºC com humidade de 37%. A mínima foi de 8,2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2007 às 13:28)

Continua o bom tempo com 19,5º neste momento


----------



## Serrano (16 Mai 2007 às 14:09)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima ficou-se pelos 10 graus.


----------



## mocha (16 Mai 2007 às 16:23)

por aqui o sol abunda, neste momento 26ºC


----------



## Mago (16 Mai 2007 às 16:52)

Boa Tarde
Muito sol e 23ºC


----------



## Henrique (16 Mai 2007 às 20:19)

Sol sol sol sol e mais sol...
Temperatura21ºC
Humidade:40%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mai 2007 às 21:25)

Olá amigos!

As minhas estações devem estar avariadas! Uma indica chuva a outra alerta trovoadas! É geral?

Assim;

Temperatura: 17.7ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa

My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2007 às 21:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,1 ºC (06h25); Temperatura máxima - 26,7 ºC (16h58).
Para amanhã espera-se mais um pouco de calor. Parece que as trovoadas vão estar de volta a partir do fim-de-semana.


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2007 às 21:39)

Braga
Dia igual ao resto do país.

Subida acentuada temperatura máxima e mínima (quase +5ºC na máxima) 

Max/Min: 25,7/12,1ºC

Temp. Actual: 22,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2007 às 22:48)

Boa noite, aqui pela Lagoa tivemos mais um dia de sol. No entanto agora para o fim da tarde e inicio desta noite o céu tornou-se um pouco mais nublado. A temperatura minima foi de 13,6º e a máxima chegou as 22,9º

Neste momento com céu nublado sigo com 17,8º e 69% de humidade


----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2007 às 23:35)

Boa noite, por aqui no Norte da Madeira 13,3ºC
O dia esteve de céu mto nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos. 
Nestes últimos dias tem estado por cá o característico tempo de Nordeste com os já conhecidos ventos alísios, criando uma formação nublosa a norte e alguma precipitação devido à orografia, e ceu claro a sul. A imagem do satélite Terra é bastante ilucidativa hoje neste facto:






Outro exemplo da influência directa dos alísios em Canárias, também imagem de hoje do início da tarde:


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 00:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Nestes últimos dias tem estado por cá o característico tempo de Nordeste com os já conhecidos ventos alísios, criando uma formação nublosa a norte e alguma precipitação devido à orografia, e ceu claro a sul. A imagem do satélite Terra é bastante ilucidativa hoje neste facto



Ou seja, o regresso à normalidade. Belas e expressivas  imagens de Satélite essas, com as vertentes norte das ilhas, quer da Madeira, quer nas Canárias, todas com a nebulosidade característica a norte.


----------



## Mago (17 Mai 2007 às 09:33)

Bom dia
Por aqui estão já 19ºC, muito calor
1024hpa



> *Alerta amarelo por causa do calor*
> Quatro distritos de Portugal continental estão hoje em alerta Amarelo devido à previsão de temperaturas máximas elevadas, de acordo com o site do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> Os distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal deverão alcançar hoje temperaturas elevadas esperando-se para Lisboa uma máxima de 32 graus e para Santarém 35 graus.
> ...


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mai 2007 às 10:14)

Boas,


Céu limpo e vento um pouco moderado


Temp. 23,8ºC
Humid. 44%
Pressão 1023hPa
Vento 19,0km/h E




Vai aquecer


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 10:46)

27 °C às 10:30 da manhã


----------



## mocha (17 Mai 2007 às 11:12)

bom dia a todos, por aqui sol a monte, e neste momento ja registo 25ºC, imagino a tarde.
quero praia


----------



## mocha (17 Mai 2007 às 11:17)

o meu distrito ja tá com alerta amarelo ( calor), este verão vai ser bonito.
este é o 1º alerta de calor??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mai 2007 às 13:03)

Olá a todos! Dia quente!

Registo agora:

Temperatura: 32ºC
Humidade: 49%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mai 2007 às 14:54)

Por cá vou com *33,6ºC* e 21% HR

Nova maxima do ano e parece que ainda vai subir mais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Mai 2007 às 15:59)

Rogpacheco onde obtens essas imagens??


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2007 às 16:45)

Boa tarde. Aqui em São Miguel continua o bom tempo. Neste momento céu a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. Temperatura minima de 12,6º e até agora registei uma máxima de 23º na minha estação. Neste momento sigo com 22,7º

Hoje aqui é dia de tolerancia de ponto, muita gente aproveitou o bom tempo para se ir bronzear e dar uns mergulhos ou fazer uns piqueniques.


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2007 às 18:11)

PUUMBA TOMA LÁ 33 ºC ké para almoçares  

Céu limpinho


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 18:29)

Por aqui temperaturas acima dos 34 °C entre as 16:00 e as 18:00 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mai 2007 às 18:29)

A maxima por cá também foi 33ºC   

Já desceu significativamente!

Dados Actuais:

Temperatura: 27.0ºC
Humidade: 42%
Pressão: 1018 Hpa

Avizinha-se um fim de semana de Praia!

Ai os Incendios! Ai ai!!!


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2007 às 19:56)

Mínima muito alta aqui em Braga. Não sei o que passou mas registei uma mínima de 18ºC  
Não sei se vou homologar esta temperatura  

A única estação pessoal de Braga também não me parece muito católica para termos de comparação. Registou uma máxima de 34ºC  

É assim o nosso IM não dá os dados e agora estou na dúvida com esta mínima.

Grannevada onde é que andas???  



Max/Min 29,6/18.0ºC

Temp Actual 28,6ºC

Este vento de leste arrasa com as temperaturas!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2007 às 19:58)

Dia de muito calor por aqui.
Temperatura mínima de *15,2 ºC* e máxima de *36 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2007 às 19:59)

É de salientar que segundo a estação meteorológica da Moita (a 20 km daqui, sensivelmente, e do outro lado do rio) se registou uma máxima de *36,6 ºC* !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2007 às 20:14)

...e na Baixa Lisboeta *38 ºC* !


----------



## Nuno (17 Mai 2007 às 20:32)

Por Setúbal maxima registada 36,6ºC. Amnha vai.se bater as maximas em algumas zonas


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2007 às 20:48)

aproveitem estes diazinhos de verão, pois a partir de Domingo parece que estão de regresso as trovoadas....muahahahAHAHAH


----------



## jose leça (17 Mai 2007 às 20:48)

Boas noites ao Forum.
Por cá bati naturalmente a máxima do ano (28ºC) e da mínima mais alta (18,7ºC). Há pouco tempo atrás estavam uns tropicais 26ºC. Grande noite em perspectiva.


----------



## Nuno (17 Mai 2007 às 20:51)

squidward disse:


> aproveitem estes diazinhos de verão, pois a partir de Domingo parece que estão de regresso as trovoadas....muahahahAHAHAH



Por muito pouco tempo, porque depois volta de novo o verão


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Mai 2007 às 21:48)

Amanha já não estara tao quente como hoje, creio...Sabado ja descem bastante as temperaturas e espero ver algumas trovoadas poderosas já que vou p Tras os Montes para a minha quinta!Não ha duvida que hoje aqueceu bem!No polo universitario aqui no Porto registei 30,5ºC de máxima.Abraços!


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2007 às 21:54)

jose leça disse:


> Boas noites ao Forum.
> Por cá bati naturalmente a máxima do ano (28ºC) e da mínima mais alta (18,7ºC). Há pouco tempo atrás estavam uns tropicais 26ºC. Grande noite em perspectiva.



Hmmm, então a mínima em Braga faz mais sentido....

Neste momento ainda estão 25,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mai 2007 às 22:02)

Por aqui segue a noite com caracteristicas tropicais!  

Temperatura: 22.6ºC
Humidade: 42%
Pressão: 1018 Hpa

Pessoas na rua na palheta, passeios com o cão... hoje vejo de tudo à janela!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2007 às 22:15)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje) : Temperatura mínima - 17,3 ºC (06h41); Temperatura máxima - 29,2 ºC (16h37)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2007 às 22:23)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui o dia foi quente, mas não tão quente como por aí. Mais um dia magnifico de sol com céu pouco nublado neste momento. 

A máxima aqui na Lagoa foi de 23º e em Ponta Delgada 21º. Neste momento sigo com 19,1º e 60% de humidade.

O bom tempo vai continuar nos próximos dias apenas poderão caír alguns aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.

Foi um belo dia de tolerancia de ponto por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2007 às 22:32)

Dados de Hoje do OGIMET 

Obser.: O Ogimet tem dados de apenas 33 estações nacionais, pelo que os presentes valores apenas são uma amostra relativa
(Por exemplo, o Instituto de Meteorologia registou hoje uma temperatura máxima de 35 ºC às 15h00 em Leiria)​
T. Máxima en 24 horas 17/05/2007 a 18:00 UTC (33 de 33 estaciones)
1  Montijo (Portugal) 33.0 °C  
2  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 33.0 °C  
3  Beja (Portugal) 32.6 °C  
4  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 32.1 °C  
5  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 31.7 °C  
6  Monte Real (Portugal) 31.6 °C  
7  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 31.4 °C  
8  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 31.3 °C  
9  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 31.2 °C  
10  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 31.0 °C  
11  Porto / Serra Do Pilar (Portugal) 30.9 °C  
12  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 30.6 °C  
13  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 30.0 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2007 às 23:19)

Agora por aqui 18,4º e 64% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mai 2007 às 23:39)

Continuação de noite tropical por estas bandas... registo 21.8ºC ás 23:39!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2007 às 23:54)

Variação da temperatura do ar em Leiria







Fonte da Imagem: INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA​


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2007 às 00:01)

vaga disse:


> Por Setúbal maxima registada 36,6ºC. Amnha vai.se bater as maximas em algumas zonas



 Eu "só" medi de tempartura na minha janela 31,3ºC!! isso não apanhou sol nem nada?  

Agora vou ainda com uns quentes 24,2ºC  vou ter ou ficar muito perto de uma noite tropical


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2007 às 07:28)

A estação meteorológica de Leiria é duvidosa ! Muitas vezes lá vou e constato que as temperaturas são sempre mais baixas do que aquilo que esta estação apresenta! Há desfalques de 5 ºC, por vezes...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2007 às 07:44)

Por cá, ainda há pouco se registavam *19,2 ºC*.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Mai 2007 às 08:12)

Boas,


Mínima de *19,8ºC* (às 6.15h)  


Neste momento está em *22,8ºC*   


Lá vamos ter que aguentar os *33ºC*    



 Pensar que em Julho irão estar cerca de 10ºC   MAIS


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Mai 2007 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Dados da EMA da Escola Secundária de Moura

Mínima de 18,5ºC às 06.00

Neste momento estamos com 25ºC.

A máxima de ontem foi de 33,3ºC.


----------



## mocha (18 Mai 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia pessoal  
ontem por aqui as 17:30 estavam 34ºC, neste momento registo 25ºC, ceu limpo, o verão ta a chegar ao fim nao vai haver praia pra ninguem este fim de semana  
diz k vem la    
bom fim de semana


----------



## mocha (18 Mai 2007 às 10:05)

noticias do Correio da Manhã de hoje:

*Tempo: Dia da Espiga com 35 graus em Leiria
Calor vindo do deserto termina já no domingo*

O Dia da Espiga ficou marcado por ser o mais quente, até agora, de 2007. Com o Verão a só ter início a 21 de Junho, ontem a maioria do território do Continente registou temperaturas máximas acima dos 30 graus. Em Leiria foi registada, pelas 14h00, a temperatura de 34,9º e em Alcácer do Sal 34,6º.

O bom tempo levou ontem muitas centenas às praias da Linha do Estoril e da Costa de Caparica, onde a estação da Praia da Rainha registou 33,7º pelas 15h00. Em Setúbal foram observados 33,4º, na Amareleja (concelho de Moura) 33,5º e em Coruche 33,6º.

As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia indicam para hoje o quarto dia de calor, podendo as temperaturas ficar mesmo um pouco mais acima dos valores ontem registados. 

No fim-de-semana o Sol vai surgir mais tímido, com a consequente descida dos termómetros. No sábado, um clima mais ameno será sentido, sobretudo no Litoral, devido à presença da brisa marítima. Domingo, a baixa de temperatura será generalizada a todo o Continente. Há ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.

O calor verificado resulta de uma massa de ar quente proveniente do Norte de África e que percorre a Espanha antes de chegar a Portugal. Com 32º, Lisboa voltou ontem a ser a capital mais quente da Europa.

As altas temperaturas não resultam, contudo, por enquanto da presença de uma onda de calor. Este fenómeno, que provoca mortes entre as populações mais sensíveis, como crianças, idosos e doentes crónicos, ocorre quando durante seis dias se verificam temperaturas superiores a 6º em relação aos valores médios. Hoje será o quarto dia de temperaturas elevadas.

Recorde-se que no ano passado ocorreram cinco ondas de calor em Portugal, durante as quais morreram mais de 1200 pessoas. A primeira destas vagas ocorreu em Maio do ano passado, quando desde o dia 24 até 1 de Junho os termómetros subiram acima dos 35º, com um máximo de 39º na Lousã. Para este ano, as previsões divulgadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia Britânico indicam tendência para um Verão muito quente. 

BARRAGENS CHEIAS DE NORTE A SUL

O armazenamento de água das barragens apresenta valores confortáveis em todo o País, com as principais bacias hidrográficas a apresentarem uma capacidade acima de 80 por cento do total. A cota na barragem do Alqueva está, por exemplo, a 87 por cento. No Algarve, a barragem do Arade está a 75 por cento e no sistema do Barlavento a cota figura nos 80 por cento. A queda de chuva observada desde Setembro último está a 90 por cento do normal. 

O acumulado é neste momento de 721 litros por metro quadrado, a média obtida em 60 anos é de 816. A redução da precipitação colocou, entretanto, em situação de seca fraca o Algarve e Beira Litoral. As elevadas temperaturas colocaram também em risco elevado de incêndio o interior do Algarve, distritos de Portalegre e Santarém.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Por aqui o dia amanheceu cinzento ao contrário dos ultimos dias. Já caíram algumas gotas, na freguesia do Rosário (Lagoa) e perto de São Roque (Ponta Delgada). Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa ainda nao pingou.
Houve uma significativa subida da temperatura minima, esta noite registei 17,1º, neste momento sigo com 18º


----------



## mocha (18 Mai 2007 às 11:08)

neste momento 27ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2007 às 11:30)

Alguns cirrus e 23,2ºC.

14,4ºC de mínima esta manhã, a mais alta do ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mai 2007 às 11:41)

Céu limpinho! K brasa!   

Temperatura: 29.8ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: Estável

Amanhã praia!!! Caparica aí vou eu!


----------



## Fil (18 Mai 2007 às 13:27)

Dan disse:


> Alguns cirrus e 23,2ºC.
> 
> 14,4ºC de mínima esta manhã, a mais alta do ano.



Mínima de 14,4ºC aqui também! Com diferença a mais alta do ano, típica de verão. Ontem tive também a máxima mais alta do ano com 25,3ºC.

Neste momento estou com 24,0ºC, 37% e 1021 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2007 às 13:33)

Por aqui agora, começaram a aparecer as primeiras abertas e os primeiros raios de sol

A temperatura agora está nos 21,2º e a humidade nos 72%


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2007 às 13:55)

Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical na Serra, mas céu limpo na Covilhã com 26 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Nuno (18 Mai 2007 às 13:58)

Por Setúbal 32ºc. Te Logo. Praia aquii vou eu


----------



## mocha (18 Mai 2007 às 14:52)

que braseira, ja marca 34ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2007 às 14:53)

Dia abrasador cá por Moscavide. Temperatura actual de *35,9 ºC* !


----------



## Kraliv (18 Mai 2007 às 15:26)

Boas,




*32,5ºC* aqui pela _Ravessa_ às 15.00h.







Cuidem-se para mais um fds


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2007 às 17:38)

O dia mais quente do ano até agora.






Mínima de 14,4ºC e máxima de 28,5ºC


----------



## squidward (18 Mai 2007 às 18:36)

dia com muito calor 

ceu "quase" limpo (digo quase, porque ha umas nuvenzitas perdidas no ceu para o interior)

e com 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2007 às 19:18)

ESTREMOZ com 31,8 ºC às 16h58


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2007 às 19:19)

Depois de uma manhã algo cinzenta com alguns aguaceiros dispersos. A tarde tornou-se de sol, com céu praticamente pouco nublado aqui na Lagoa. A máxima chegou aqui na minha estação aos 25º. Neste momento sigo com 22,9º , 55% de humidade e bastante vento de norte.


----------



## jose leça (18 Mai 2007 às 20:24)

Minho disse:


> Hmmm, então a mínima em Braga faz mais sentido....
> 
> Neste momento ainda estão 25,5ºC



Também penso que sim. As minhas mínimas "dispararam" em relação ao aeroporto (10Km a N) para uma diferença de +3,2ºC em média, mas isso deve-se talvez ao microclima urbando, e o facto do meu sensor estar protejido por edifícios, embora não muito altos. Não sei se será esse o teu caso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mai 2007 às 20:41)

Olá a todos! Por cá o tempo mudou radicalmente! 

Nevoeiro Cerrado! Frio!    Micro clima de Sintra em acção!

Temperatura: 16.7ºC
Humidade: 58%

Quando cheguei estava assim! Agora Nevoeiro Cerradíssimo!


----------



## Kraliv (18 Mai 2007 às 20:52)

Boas,





Temp. máx. *34,6ºC*   pelas 17.18h. 


Neste momento, ainda está nos 28,1ºC  




Acreditar até ao último minuto (ou segundo)  
Força SLB


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2007 às 23:05)

Boa noite! Por aqui agora á noite voltaram as nuvens e já caíu um aguaceiro fraco. Melhor dizendo uns pingos.

Neste momento aqui na Lagoa estão uns agradaveis 18,9º e 71% de humidade.

Amigo Kraliv isso é que é fé!  Pode ser que consigam chegar ao 2º lugar. Porque o primeiro vai ser para o meu FCP.


----------



## Minho (18 Mai 2007 às 23:50)

Em Braga, dia quente, com 30,8ºC.

Para os lados do Gerês chegou a formar-se um belo Cumulonimbus Incus... não tenho fotos


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 01:25)

Boas, noite quente em Bragança, neste momento 19,1ºC. Que bem se estava nas esplanadas...


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 01:44)

Aqui está bastante mais fresco 16.5 °C, e sobretudo arrejado. 
Há bastante vento, média de 10km/h, e com rajadas que chegam quase aos 30 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2007 às 09:28)

Manhã agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco. *18,3 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Iceberg (19 Mai 2007 às 10:12)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga, dia quente, com 30,8ºC.
> 
> Para os lados do Gerês chegou a formar-se um belo Cumulonimbus Incus... não tenho fotos



De facto era uma bela torre, e mais um pouco ao lado, outra de menores dimensões.  

Mas agora expliquem-me uma coisa: por que razão as imagens de satélite do IM apresentavam àquelas horas um céu completamente limpo, com apenas uma pequena célula na zona de Montalegre/Chaves !?


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 11:00)

Bons dias, hoje mínima de 14,9ºC. A manhã está quente e a tarde deve trazer animação...


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 11:27)

Iceberg disse:


> De facto era uma bela torre, e mais um pouco ao lado, outra de menores dimensões.
> 
> Mas agora expliquem-me uma coisa: por que razão as imagens de satélite do IM apresentavam àquelas horas um céu completamente limpo, com apenas uma pequena célula na zona de Montalegre/Chaves !?



Penso que devem ter visto exactamente essas, pois são mesmo as únicas. Nasceram a SW de Montalegre e progrediram para norte. 
Não se esquecam que as imagens de satélite estão um pouco distorcidas (Portugal + largo e + curto) e a distância dos Cumulonimbus por vezes é muito enganadora.

18:00 (17:00 UTC)





19:00 (18:00 UTC)


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 11:56)

A instabilidade começou de forma quase explosiva logo pelas 4/5 da manhã no nordeste pensinsular.

















E penso que a partir de agora vão começar a nascer células pelo interior norte e centro português:
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=24&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## jose leça (19 Mai 2007 às 13:05)

Boas tardes. Por aqui céu limpo, e 20,7ºC


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 13:34)

A festa de hoje começou no triangulo Coimbra - Castelo Branco - Guarda.
Ainda é muito cedo e os dias são mais longos. Tem muito tempo para desenvolverem.

*13:00 (12:00 UTC)*





Reparem também nas curiosas formações de nuvens no litoral.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Mai 2007 às 13:38)

Boas,

Está calor novamente  

Temp actual, *33,8ºC*.

E elas andam aí


----------



## Minho (19 Mai 2007 às 15:07)

Aqui por Melgaço é impossível termos trovoada hoje. O vento faz-se sentir de maneira moderada o que anula qualquer hipótese de convectividade. Além disso a temperatura parece-me demasiado baixa para termos festa  22,9ºC  

Boa sorte para os membros de outras localidades


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 15:35)

Há 1 hora atrás havia 3 zonas distintas:

1) Zona a este da Guarda, junto à fronteira, desde o Sabugal até Almeida.

2) A zona de Moimenta da Beira, Sernancelhe, Meda, Marialva e Vila Nova de Foz Coa.

3) E finalmente uma pequena zona menos activa, na zona de Valpaços.
















Olhando para a direcção que as células tomam, espero que os nossos muitos foristas de Bragança tenham finalmente  hoje alguma sorte, pois o CB da zona Foz Coa ainda apresenta um nucleo muito forte.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2007 às 15:45)

ALANDROAL (entre Évora e Elvas) - Céu com algumas nuvens e 34 ºC de temperatura


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2007 às 15:56)

Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem.

Extremos do dia 15,4ºC / 28,0ºC

Neste momento, céu nublado e 27ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2007 às 15:56)

E assim estavam as coisas ao início da tarde de hoje






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## Minho (19 Mai 2007 às 16:14)

Dan disse:


> Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem.
> 
> Extremos do dia 15,4ºC / 28,0ºC
> 
> Neste momento, céu nublado e 27ºC.




Prepara a máquina Dan


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mai 2007 às 16:23)

já vejo uma enorme mancha de nebulosidade a caminhar de Leste para o litoral! 

Avistam-se alguns cb's e belas formações!


----------



## Fil (19 Mai 2007 às 16:53)

Aqui em minha casa a máxima não foi tão alta como ontem. Até ao momento máxima de 25,7ºC e mínima de 15,7ºC. O céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 25,1ºC. A ver se as trovoadas chegam até cá, o aviso do IM só vai até às 20h.


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2007 às 17:19)

27,2ºC e o céu ainda mais escuro.





A base desta célula está a alguns quilómetros a SW daqui.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 17:50)

Dan disse:


> 27,2ºC e o céu ainda mais escuro.
> A base desta célula está a alguns quilómetros a SW daqui.



A célula mais próxima está a diminuir.
Mas há outra ainda em desenvolvimento (como se pode ver no loop) mais a sul, pode ser que essa vos traga coisas melhores. Mas dúvido.

*Radar espanhol (com as limitações q se conhecem)*





*Topos/Nucleos CB's*
A vermelho CB's que cresceram nos últimos 30m
A rosa CB's a enfraquecerem








Por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade, há pouco uma rajada de 40km/h


----------



## Fil (19 Mai 2007 às 18:06)

E em Moimenta da Beira às 16h cairam 7,1 mm. Por cá nada ainda  

A temperatura está em descida e é neste momento de 23,7ºC.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 18:26)

*A imagem do dia*
Células convectivas no interior centro e nevoeiro ou neblina que persistiu durante horas na faixa litoral entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Mondego na Figueira da Foz.

*15:00 (14:00 UTC)*




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2007139/crefl2_143.A2007139140000-2007139140500.250m.jpg


----------



## Kraliv (19 Mai 2007 às 18:35)

Boas,


Por aqui nada de  ... apenas  

Temp.Máx. *35,0ºC* registada às 13.52h


Neste momento estou com *31,8ºC* e algumas nuvens. A pressão tem caído em grande, *1008hPa* nesta altura.


A minha estação "dá"  Amanhã logo saberemos 




Acreditar até ao último minuto (ou segundo)
Força SLB]​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mai 2007 às 18:39)

Vince disse:


> *A imagem do dia*
> Células convectivas no interior centro e nevoeiro ou neblina que persistiu durante horas na faixa litoral entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Mondego na Figueira da Foz.
> 
> *15:00 (14:00 UTC)*
> ...



Imagem que mostra bem o que por aqui se passa! Saí de Sintra às 13:30 e cheguei agora e o nevoeiro mantem-se já desde ontèm ao final do dia como o meu filme retratou! Isto tem grande impacto na temperatura!

Temperatura: 18.2ºC
Humidade: 50%

Na costa da caparica a máxima foi de 25ºC...

O norte e centro do País em alerta amarelo por chuva e trovoadas!

Já repararam na pressão... Está baixa em todo o país!

Chaves:

Precipitação: 1 mm (trovoada de certeza) By: www.meteo.pt

SLB, SLB, SLB...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2007 às 19:25)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, o dia tem-se mantido mais ou menos nublado, com algum sol. Tem soprado algum vento de nordeste mas nada de chuva. Não sei se na vertente norte da Ilha de São Miguel hoje chuveu!!. Registei uma minima de 15,2º e máxima de 25º na minha estação. Neste momento sigo com 21,1º


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 19:49)

Neste momento 22,1ºC. Até agora chuva nem vê-la...

Situação actual:


----------



## Henrique (19 Mai 2007 às 20:30)

Boas pessoal, por aqui a temperatura hoje esteve amena (26.2ºC o maximo que apanhei aqui), um pouco de vento e tal, estou agora embora que de longe a ver o espetaculo que esta pra norte, ainda fiquei com esperança que por aqui, litoral, apareçe-se assim ums cumulozinhos mas so agora é que vejo nuvens para alem do ja falado nevoeiro, cirros bindos do sul, ai que saudades que eu tenho de um lightning show.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 21:05)

Brigantia disse:


> Neste momento 22,1ºC. Até agora chuva nem vê-la...
> 
> Situação actual:



Brigantia, a tua foto é muito mais interessante do que parece à primeira vista.
Faltaram-te foi condições de iluminação do sol no sítio e intensidade correcta.

Passando a tua foto pelo Photoshop e mexer na gama dinâmica parece que na tua foto está um escondido um pequeno Arcus.


----------



## Mago (19 Mai 2007 às 21:28)

Boa tarde
Dia típico de trovoada, no entanto aqui na minha casa apenas se ouviam os trovões ao longe.
Calor abafado que chegaria aos 28ºC,
Agora sigo com 20,1ºC
Pressão caiu até aos 1012hpa


----------



## tomalino (19 Mai 2007 às 21:53)

Boa noite! Dia de praia fantástico na Costa hoje 
Mais uma vez, quando eu não estou em Moncorvo é que há animação por lá Telofenei aos meus pais a perguntar se tinha acontecido algo por lá e a resposta foi que o céu esteve carregado, inclusive com "mammatus" (há fotos, na segunda feira posto aqui), mas não caiu sequer uma gota. Analisando o radar vemos que há reflectividade por cima de Moncorvo, que não é elevada. Daqui vemos que o radar, principalmente nesta altura do ano, devido às elevadas temperaturas e humidade baixa, não é muito viável para baixas reflectividades, pois a precipitação evapora antes de chegar ao solo (lembro que o radar "varre" a uma altitude mais elevada à medida que nos afastamos do ponto inicial).




Vince disse:


> Há 1 hora atrás havia 3 zonas distintas:
> 
> 1) Zona a este da Guarda, junto à fronteira, desde o Sabugal até Almeida.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2007 às 22:25)

Boa noite! Agora por aqui noite bastante fresca e com céu entre muito nublado a nublado.

Temperatura actual de 15,6º e humidade de 70%. Vento de Norte


----------



## Fil (19 Mai 2007 às 22:37)

Pensei que o dia de hoje estivesse já perdido mas começou há pouco a trovejar a sul (?) de Bragança e o vento intensificou-se, talvez ainda tenhamos algo 

A temperatura é de 18,0ºC.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

*Situação às 19:00h (18:00 UTC)*


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 23:00)

Fil disse:


> Pensei que o dia de hoje estivesse já perdido mas começou há pouco a trovejar a sul (?) de Bragança e o vento intensificou-se, talvez ainda tenhamos algo



Se reparares no loop, formaram-se duas novas (embora pequenas) células convectivas muito próximas daí, a sudeste de Bragança, por volta das 22:00 horas (21:00 UTC), hora em que essa convectividade já não é habitual em Portugal a não ser no Verão ou fim do Verão. Mas também essas não passam/passaram directamente sobre Bragança, Durante o final de tarde passaram sobretudo a Oeste e agora passam a Este daí Mas pode ser que a noite traga mais desenvolvimentos.... não estava minimamente à espera que às 22:00 ainda se desenvolvessem coisas novas...
Afinal é aí nessa zona que até às 06:00 da manhã de amanhã está o melhor CAPE/LI da Peninsula.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2007 às 23:11)

Noite agradável. Neste momento *13,0 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima do dia de hoje rondou os *25 ºC*.


----------



## jose leça (19 Mai 2007 às 23:19)

Noite agradável, com 17,7ºC, e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2007 às 23:27)

jose leça disse:


> Noite agradável, com 17,7ºC, e céu praticamente limpo



Massarelos parece-me uma zona muito agradável! Como é possível que a mínima do ano tenha sido tão elevada (*2,1 ºC*) e que a máxima do ano tenha sido de apenas *28,0 ºC *?

Cá por Moscavide (este ano) a temperatura mínima também foi um pouco mais elevada do que o habitual em outros anos, mas ainda assim de *0,4 ºC * e a máxima do ano até agora já foi de *36 ºC* !


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2007 às 23:54)

Fil disse:


> Pensei que o dia de hoje estivesse já perdido mas começou há pouco a trovejar a sul (?) de Bragança e o vento intensificou-se, talvez ainda tenhamos algo
> 
> A temperatura é de 18,0ºC.



Pois é, ainda acabamos por ter uma trovoadazita. 

17,9ºC, o céu continua nublado e ainda se vão vendo algumas descargas a este.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 01:08)

Dan disse:


> Pois é, ainda acabamos por ter uma trovoadazita.
> 
> 17,9ºC, o céu continua nublado e ainda se vão vendo algumas descargas a este.



Em Melgaço estão 14,2ºC com um vento cortante de norte   

Deve ser das raras vezes que à noite está mais frio em Melgaço do que em Bragança.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 01:12)

Dan disse:


> Pois é, ainda acabamos por ter uma trovoadazita.
> 
> 17,9ºC, o céu continua nublado e ainda se vão vendo algumas descargas a este.





A trovoda passou ao lado da cidade, mas na Zona Nordeste foi possível fazer aluns registos...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 01:20)

Aqui ficam mais alguns registos conseguidos por volta das 00:15 um pouco depois da rotunda onde termina a Av. das Forças Armadas em Bragança.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 09:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ficam mais alguns registos conseguidos por volta das 00:15 um pouco depois da rotunda onde termina a Av. das Forças Armadas em Bragança.



Conseguiste apanhar esses relâmpagos  
Eu ainda vi várias descargas, mas não consegui fotografar nenhuma


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 09:59)

Céu muito nublado e 18,3ºC.
Mínima de 13,8ºC


----------



## jose leça (20 Mai 2007 às 10:12)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Massarelos parece-me uma zona muito agradável! Como é possível que a mínima do ano tenha sido tão elevada (*2,1 ºC*) e que a máxima do ano tenha sido de apenas *28,0 ºC *?
> 
> Cá por Moscavide (este ano) a temperatura mínima também foi um pouco mais elevada do que o habitual em outros anos, mas ainda assim de *0,4 ºC * e a máxima do ano até agora já foi de *36 ºC* !



Bom dia Daniel. Na estação do IM localizada no aeroporto, situada a  10Km a N da minha posição, os extremos verificados até agora foram de 28,6ºC / -1,1ºC. Não sou especialista nesta matéria, mas verifico que a diferença está nas mínimas (cerca de 3ºC), e talvez seja devida ao facto do meu sensor estar num local mais abrigado.


----------



## Henrique (20 Mai 2007 às 10:18)

10:15 da manha e ja anda a trovejar por aqui, Finalmente!!!!!  
nao estava nada à espera, e isto promete piorar e bem!

Temperatura: 18.3ºC
Humidade: 63%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 11:12)

Neste momento, chuva com alguma intensidade e uma temperatura de *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mai 2007 às 11:14)

Boas,


Manhã muito cinzenta por aqui... ameaçando  

A Temp. mínima foi de *13,6ºC*.


Actual:
Temp. *20,3ºC*
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1009hPa
Vento 16,2km/h SW



Acreditar até ao último minuto (ou segundo)
Força SLB​


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 11:15)

Já está a trovejar !!! *13,1 ºC* e chuva !


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 11:34)

Aqui também já se fizeram ouvir uns trovões e caem as primeiras gotas.
17,3ºC por agora.


----------



## squidward (20 Mai 2007 às 11:51)

Por aqui, uma trovoada logo ás 9 da manhã ke pa enrijar os ossos


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 11:57)

Chove agora com mais intensidade e a temperatura continua a baixar. 16,3ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 11:58)

Chove ligeiramente e a temperatura já subiu aos *13,6 ºC* neste momento, após já ter descido aos *12,9 ºC* há cerca de 20 minutos atrás.
Quem diria que após dias tão abrasadores viriam estas temperaturas e chuva... (*22 ºC* inferiores em relação há 2 dias atrás !!!)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mai 2007 às 12:07)

Bom dia amigos!

Por cá segue o nevoeiro/neblina! Pelo que a minha mãe disse, ontém à tarde caiu uma bela trovoada em Chaves, e foi mais intensa justamente na cidade e vale de Chaves, na minha aldeia em plena serra quase não choveu!

Situação Actual:

Temperatura: 17.3ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1009 Hpa

Hoje parece que não dá para ir à praia!


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mai 2007 às 12:33)

Aqui por Braga, um dia até ao momento muito monótono, com o céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas, tempo fresco, ausência de vento.

Até agora, nada de trovoadas ou chuva ...


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 12:35)

As células de trovoada coincidem com a superfície frontal.


----------



## tomalino (20 Mai 2007 às 13:00)

Boa tarde! Manhã animada em Lisboa, com aguaceiros mas poucos trovões !


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 13:06)

Em Melgaço nem gota nem trovoada.

Céu totalmente encoberto. A base das nuvens deve rondar os 900 metros.

Temp. Actual: 14,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 14:30)

Dia fresco e muito húmido, com céu muito nublado e neste momento sem chuva. A temperatura já esteve nos *19,2 ºC*, mas agora está estabilizada nos *16,7 ºC*.
Ainda tenho esperança de este mês chegarmos aos *40 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 14:46)

Ás 14:45h, registam-se apenas *15,8 ºC* !
Quanto ao estado de tempo, não se verificam quaisquer alterações.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 15:15)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ainda tenho esperança de este mês chegarmos aos *40 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 15:15)

Por aqui tenho chuva fraca e 17,8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 15:19)

Eu registo 18,4ºC. O céu está bem carregado...


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 15:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ainda tenho esperança de este mês chegarmos aos *40 ºC*.



  

Queres derreter o pessoal??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2007 às 16:47)

Minho disse:


> Queres derreter o pessoal??



 Claro que não, mas o ano passado em Maio chegámos aos *38,5 ºC*, de maneira que isso não me admiraria muito.
De qualquer forma, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *21,3 ºC*, já depois das 15h.
Neste momento estão *17,4 ºC *e já está bastante mais sol que durante a manhã, embora o céu esteja muito nublado.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 16:50)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Claro que não, mas o ano passado em Maio chegámos aos *38,5 ºC*, de maneira que isso não me admiraria muito.



Ufa   


Em Melgaço está quase invernal. A temperatura já caiu para os 13,3ºC e o vento moderado, constante


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mai 2007 às 17:20)

Boas,



*25,1ºC* temp. máx. registada até ao momento.



Nada de novo no horizonte   isto vai animar apenas depois do final da 1ª Liga  







Acreditar até ao último minuto (ou segundo)
Força SLB​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mai 2007 às 17:24)

Vou agora ao Outlet Campera no Carregado! Gostaria de apanhar algo pelo caminho!


Por cá:

Céu encoberto...
Temperatura: 17.9ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1008 Hpa!

Por umas boas trovoadas, oremos!


----------



## Henrique (20 Mai 2007 às 17:35)

Lol, pois é pois é, apos a mini trovoada matinal o sol ja brilha por aqui, isto é, ora brilha ora nao brilha. A temperatura esta a subir bem o vento ainda sopra moderadamente mas nao tao forte como de manha e a humidade la vai baixando.

Temperatura:23ºC
Humidade:47%


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 17:54)

Por aqui também continua calmo. Céu nublado e 17,4ºC. 






As trovoadas estão mais para NE, já do outro lado da fronteira.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 18:04)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também continua calmo. Céu nublado e 17,4ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uns Mammatus tímidos mas bem ordenadinhos  

Em Melgaço, continua a descida de temperatura. Já estou com 12,9ºC. O pessoal já está todo a queixar-se do frio


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2007 às 18:25)

Boa tarde, aqui por São Miguel tivemos um dia tipico de primavera, com sol e nuvens. Neste momento um pouco mais cinzento, mas sem registo de chuva, pelo menos aqui na Lagoa. 
Neste momento sigo com 21,2º

a minima foi de 14,4º e a máxima de 23,8º


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 18:30)

Minho disse:


> Uns Mammatus tímidos mas bem ordenadinhos
> 
> Em Melgaço, continua a descida de temperatura. Já estou com 12,9ºC. O pessoal já está todo a queixar-se do frio




Acho que por hoje, esses pequenos mammatus é o máximo que irei ver por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2007 às 18:45)

ESTREMOZ: O dia de hoje está a decorrer com céu muito nublado ao longo de todo o dia, com ocorrência de aguaceiros por volta das 18h00 (sem aparato electrico). Nebulosidade de Oeste para este. Temperatura durante a tarde a rondar os 22/23 ºC, bem menos que os 31,9 ºC registados na tarde de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2007 às 18:58)

Assim estavam as coisas ao início da tarde.







Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2007 às 19:12)

Agora neste momento por aqui 20,5º. Céu nublado, mas menos do que na minha ultima informação


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2007 às 19:18)

Dan disse:


> Acho que por hoje, esses pequenos mammatus é o máximo que irei ver por aqui



Pode ser que não ... . Acho que aí ainda é capaz de animar.
O melhor é estarem atentos


----------



## Mago (20 Mai 2007 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui temos céu muito nublado e trovoadas, chuva ( 7mm)
16ºC e pressão nos 1009hpa


----------



## Fil (20 Mai 2007 às 20:07)

Boas! 

Por cá chove fraco neste momento com uma temperatura de 14,9º. Este fim de semana foi uma desilusão total para o que esperava por cá. Hoje recolhi no total 0,6 mm até agora.


Força F.C. Porto!!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 21:39)

Fil disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por cá chove fraco neste momento com uma temperatura de 14,9º. Este fim de semana foi uma desilusão total para o que esperava por cá. Hoje recolhi no total 0,6 mm até agora.
> 
> ...




De facto o fim-de-semana ficou aquem do esperado... neste momento 14,7ºC e chuva fraca...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2007 às 22:19)

Boa noite a todos! Agora por aqui céu nublado e 17,6º 

Viva o Futebol Clube do Porto!! 

CAMPEÃO NACIONAL 2006/2007


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 22:40)

14ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mai 2007 às 01:17)

Frustração TOTAL!!! Nada de chuva nem trovoadas! Apenas um vento gélido de norte que arrepiou a espinha!

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura: 15.7ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1010Hpa (notória recuperação)

As minhas estações já indicam bom tempo! Como sempre a melhor parte levaram os "nuestros hermanos"...

SLB 4EVER!!!


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mai 2007 às 09:10)

Mínima de 11,1ºC e muita chuva...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mai 2007 às 09:54)

Boas,



Temp. mín. 11,6ºC.

Manhã muito cinzenta e temperatura bem mais baixa.
Vai ser mais um dia aborrecido... com a agravante de estar mais frio  


Actual:
Temp. *12,9ºC*
Humid. 73%
Pressão 1014hPa


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2007 às 10:58)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu mt nublado, com algumas abertas neste momento sigo com 17ºC.
Ontem só cairam umas pequenas gotas por volta das 10.00, nada de especial, trovoada nem ve la


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2007 às 12:28)

Por aqui, durante toda a manhã, têm-se sucedido os aguaceiros.
Neste momento: 11,4ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mai 2007 às 12:57)

Bom dia a todos! Nada de novo!

Céu mto nublado sem chuva nem aparato electrico!    Humidade a cair, pressão a subir...   

Ai que saudades de Trás-os-Montes! Aqui não se passa nada!


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 13:23)

Boas, Por aqui uns quentes  13ºC.
Céu nublado, e alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados.


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 13:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Nada de novo!
> 
> Céu mto nublado sem chuva nem aparato electrico!    Humidade a cair, pressão a subir...
> 
> Ai que saudades de Trás-os-Montes! Aqui não se passa nada!



Apesar disso repara que 90% da população dos arredores deve estar satisfeita pela ausência de chuva...  o frio é que não convida à praia


----------



## Serrano (21 Mai 2007 às 14:05)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2007 às 14:43)

por aqui, continuamos com ceu com mtas nuvens, alterando com algum solinho, ta frescote apenas 20ºC.
preciso de acção  senão ainda durmo


----------



## Mago (21 Mai 2007 às 16:33)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas
17,1ºC
1012hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2007 às 19:54)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, Por aqui uns quentes  13ºC.
> Céu nublado, e alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados.



*13 ºC* ? Isso aí deve ser uma festa...*13 ºC* não é uma temperatura nada vulgar por aí nesta altura do ano, penso eu, e muito menos durante a tarde.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

Boas,


Mínima de 11,6ºC e Máxima de 21,2ºC aqui pela _Ravessa_


Tem sido um dia...parvo (ainda bem que acabou a 1ª Liga)  


Actual:
Temp. 14,6ºC
Humid. 64%
Pressão 1011hPa
Vento 8,2km/h W


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mai 2007 às 21:58)

Boa noite! Dia bom aqui na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada com céu nublado e sol. Também algum vento moderado de norte. Na minha estação as temperaturas variaram entre os 15 e os 24º. Neste momento sigo com 16,4º


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui 12,3ºC; céu nublado.


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 22:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *13 ºC* ? Isso aí deve ser uma festa...*13 ºC* não é uma temperatura nada vulgar por aí nesta altura do ano, penso eu, e muito menos durante a tarde.



Não posso dizer que seja vulgar, mas não é assim muito raro! 
Hoje a mínima andou nos 11ºC. Recordo que há uns anos atrás, até caiu neve no mês de Maio no Pico Ruivo e ai as temperaturas andaram abaixo de 10 por aqui. 
Como vivo no Norte da Madeira e a 538m as temperaturas não têm muito a ver com as divulgadas pelo IM para o Funchal!


----------



## Minho (21 Mai 2007 às 22:41)

Viva pessoal!

Por Braga o dia continuou muito nublado mas sem precipitação....

Max/Min 20,5/10,7ºC

Temp. Actual: 15,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mai 2007 às 22:48)

Agora por aqui céu nublado e o vento intensificou-se e continua a soprar de norte. As arvores abanam bem e ouve-se o barulho do vento. Neste momento 16,1º e 65% de humidade


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mai 2007 às 22:56)

Amanhã pode haver alguma animação...




INM

ou talvez não...




INM


a diferença será que está nos critérios ou na atitude...!!!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mai 2007 às 23:05)

Boas,




Radar 21.00 UTC:


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2007 às 00:24)

ESTREMOZ (dados desta Segunda-feira): Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (07h47); Temperatura máxima - 20,7 ºC (16h54); Temperatura de 13,2 ºC às 23h56.
Já é madrugada ...


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 09:42)

bom dia a todos, acordei com chuviscos, melhor chuva k molha parvos, k não durou mt, neste momento ceu mt nublado e registo 14ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 09:55)

Boas, pelo norte da Madeira céu mto nublado, aguaceiros. 11,6ºC. 1014hpa


----------



## Kraliv (22 Mai 2007 às 10:00)

Boas,


Temp. mín. 11,4ºC.


 Chuva que molha parvos e espertos mas que rega as minhas alfaces e agriões  


Actual:
Temp. 12,5ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 10011hPa
Vento 3,9km/h NE


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 10:06)

ja consegui entrar na pagina do IM 7 distritos em alerta amarelo por causa da chuva


----------



## Serrano (22 Mai 2007 às 10:14)

Pelas 09 horas, estavam 13 graus no meu local de observação e chovia com intensidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 11:55)

Começou a festa!!!








REafirmo!!! Aqui não se passa nada!!! Quero ir para Trás-os-Montes! Amigos aí de cima tirei fotos, filmes, tudo!!!

O estofex está fantástico! Possibilidade até de tornados no norte de Portugal!






...Spain and Portugal...

Both instability and deep layer shear are forecast to increase compared to previous days, shear from moderate to high values (15-25 m/s 0-6 km and 1-8 km) and also low level shear from weak to moderate (8 m/s) to strong in the evening over the western parts (GFS18Z forecast >10 or 12 m/s). SREH3 is progged to reach over 250 m2/s2 over southeastern Spain during the afternoon. Abundant deep convergence should be present, but mid level QG support will switch from positive to slightly negative during the late afternoon... this may prevent to some extent development of a large MCS... but not too sure about that. 
Main convective mode seems long-lived multicell and especially supercell storms with a chance of large hail, and some severe gusts. *Chances for a tornado are more enhanced in/towards Portugal where low level shear would be better*, though not fenomenal. 
One or a few MCSes are possible during the evening, posing a main threat of severe gusts.


Céu encoberto
Temp: 19.5ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1009 Hpa


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 14:02)

A panela está ao lume,

Há uma hora atrás *12:00 UTC (Visível + Vapor de água)*







E a partir de agora vamos ver aonde vai ferver primeiro  
A Este de Trás-os-Montes parece estar a nascer qualquer coisita.


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2007 às 14:16)

Bom isto ta a girar :P será que em lisboa pode haver alguma coisa? é que parece que o fim da tarde vai ser agitado mais pro norte.
Sigo com 17.4ºC e 67% humidade.
Esperar pra ver...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 14:31)

Por cá já chove!!!

Temp: 17.3ºC
Humidade: 52%


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 14:43)

Já começou a festa em Trás-os-Montes


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2007 às 14:49)

Epa... , aqui ja esteve a chuver mas foi so umas pinguinhas e durante pouco tempo, como de costume  . Agora vou rezar um pouco para ver se apanho alguma coisa por aqui e venho ja ver como se está a desenvolver a festa pelo norte


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 15:11)

Vince disse:


> Já começou a festa em Trás-os-Montes



Essa célula está a passar bem a sul daqui. Talvez Mirandela tenha registado precipitação.
Por aqui, o dia tem decorrido com o céu coberto mas sem chuva. Talvez lá para o fim da tarde ocorra alguma precipitação.
Neste momento 20,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 15:21)

Dan disse:


> Essa célula está a passar bem a sul daqui. Talvez Mirandela tenha registado precipitação.
> Por aqui, o dia tem decorrido com o céu coberto mas sem chuva. Talvez lá para o fim da tarde ocorra alguma precipitação.
> Neste momento 20,5ºC



No sitio do IM pode-se ver que caiu mta precipitação em Tras-os-Montes na Terra Quente junto ao vale do Douro! Mais de 7 mm... Já não é mau!


----------



## Mago (22 Mai 2007 às 15:24)

Boas
Por aqui já cairam umas boas chuvadas de manhã, a temperatura continua fresca na casa dos 15ºC agora.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com formação de nuvens com caractristicas de provocar trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 15:30)

Dan disse:


> Essa célula está a passar bem a sul daqui. Talvez Mirandela tenha registado precipitação



Tens razão, bastante a sul. Já descobri o problema, o Google Earth qd tem as fronteiras mostra Bragança distrito, e não a cidade.
Assim já está correcto:






Mas neste momento desloca-se no sentido NW de forma muito rápida, já passou por cima de Chaves.







Dan disse:


> .
> Por aqui, o dia tem decorrido com o céu coberto mas sem chuva. Talvez lá para o fim da tarde ocorra alguma precipitação.
> Neste momento 20,5ºC



Aqui fica a animação do desenvolvimento dessa célula em cerca de 1:15m (entre as 13:30 e as 14:45)






Isto hoje vai ser hiper-localizado. Depende donde passam as células.
Ainda por cima estou a achar tudo demasiado dinâmico. Há muitos "pepinos" a nascer em Espanha, mas a esta velocidade de circulação as células nem tem tempo de de se desenvolver por aí além.

A ver se as próximas horas trazem outro tipo de movimento. 
De qualquer forma ficou dado o sinal que é aí no norte que está o potencial, pois foi o único local onde até agora se gerou convectividade de destaque. 

Vêm aí alguns "pepinos" espanhois, vamos ver se são saborosos. Por isso, boa sorte aí em cima. E no centro do país também. Que cá em baixo somos mouros. Já não bastava o FCP ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 15:39)

Radar:http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

No Alto Tamega e Barroso já está a descargar! Em Chaves chove! Mas pelo que vejo a melhor parte levarão os Barrosões de Montalegre! Para lá a coisa promete!

Camara WEB de Verín, a escassos Km da fronteira Flaviense:
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR

Quanto a Lisboa! Bem amigos... Oremos!


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2007 às 15:58)

Venham venham ! estou pronto para as receber, mesmo existindo um movimento bastante acelerado duvido que nao seja grande obstaculo para a ascenção, pelo menos para formar umas quantas pequenas trovoadas já dá, a tarde ainda agora começou e a questão que eu meto é será que passa por aqui algo? Começou agora mesmo a chuver outra vez enquanto estava a escrever esta mensagem e com alguma intensidade...continuar a rezar...:P

Temperatura: 20.2ºC
Humidade:50%


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 16:03)

A chuva já está muito próxima, apenas alguns quilómetros mais a sul. Até se vê daqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 16:07)

Vince disse:


> Já começou a festa em Trás-os-Montes



vince onde consegues obter essas imagens?


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 16:20)

Dan disse:


> A chuva já está muito próxima, apenas alguns quilómetros mais a sul. Até se vê daqui.



Exacto. Já é outra pequena célula. São um comboio delas, quase que vêm em fila para aí, olhem bem a vossa sorte.
São células pequenas e alongadas, por isso é que lhes chamam pepinos.
Duvido é que tenham actividade eléctrica.

Esta já está a passar mais perto daí.





E a uns 50km da fronteira já vem outra, e essa desenvolveu-se mais cedo vai chegar aí mais forte.
E então o que está a nascer bem no interior de Espanha... deve ser daí que virá a festa a sério ....


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 16:27)

charlie disse:


> vince onde consegues obter essas imagens?



Tens o Google Earth ?

Se tiveres, tens que instalar um layer.
Podes fazer o download desse layer aqui:
http://www.gearthhacks.com/dlfile11759/Mapa-de-precipitaciones-de-Spain-(Radar)-Weather-in-Spain.htm
(onde diz download file)

*Mas atenção:*

1) O Layer está optimizado para Espanha, nas bordas gera erros. Vais ter que nas propriedades do layer esticá-lo um pouco para cima e para baixo com paciência. Para fazer isso tens que estar a olhar para o radar espanhol e ajustares o layer pelo mapa de Espanha a mostrar exactamente a precipitação de determinada hora que te aparece no G.Earth. Ou então ajustares pelo radar português quando este apresenta reflectividade, desde que a hora seja a mesma ou quase a mesma. 
E uma vez ajustado poir exemplo para o norte, noutros locais pode ficar errado (quase de certeza). Para não dares em doido tentando acertar tudo, o ideal é teres vários layers diferentes conforme a região.

2) Tem limitações como calculas, depende do alcance do radar, mas no norte funciona razoávelmente bem, aparecem é alguns buracos que são o efeito das serras

Se tiveres dúvidas, diz.


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 16:28)

Bem aqui é Braga tá tão escuro que arriscaria dizer que a luminosidade é a mesma de uma dia de Dezembro à mesma hora


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 16:30)

Chove agora moderadamente e a aumentar....


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 16:37)

Vince disse:


> Exacto. Já é outra pequena célula. São um comboio delas, quase que vêm em fila para aí, olhem bem a vossa sorte.
> São células pequenas e alongadas, por isso é que lhes chamam pepinos.
> Duvido é que tenham actividade eléctrica.
> 
> ...



Tem actividade eléctrica  

Neste momento: céu nublado, vento por vezes forte, trovoada ao longe e 17,2ºC. 

Começa agora a chover.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 16:40)

Esse comboio, com um deslocamento de este para oeste, tem também avançado para norte. Cada vez está mais próximo daqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 16:40)

Em Verin chove...

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mai 2007 às 16:52)

Chove com muita intensidade....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 16:54)

Brigantia disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade....



Em Verin pelo que se ve tmb!!! Só não sei se ha trovoes!!! Aí há???


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mai 2007 às 16:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Verin pelo que se ve tmb!!! Só não sei se ha trovoes!!! Aí há???




Estão a ocorrer descargas neste preciso momento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 17:01)

Brigantia disse:


> Estão a ocorrer descargas neste preciso momento.



Entao, tira fotos. faz videos... Mostra isso á gente! Aqui por terras MOURAS não se passa nada!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 17:03)

Vince disse:


> Tens o Google Earth ?
> 
> Se tiveres, tens que instalar um layer.
> Podes fazer o download desse layer aqui:
> ...



DD brigadao vince!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mai 2007 às 17:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Entao, tira fotos. faz videos... Mostra isso á gente! Aqui por terras MOURAS não se passa nada!!!



Deixei a máquina em casa...  mas prometo que se a situação durar algum tempo ainda faço alguns registos... 

Dan, Fil, Zoelae13 e Fernando estamos à espera dos vossos registos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 17:29)

charlie disse:


> DD brigadao vince!



olha so uma coisa depois de receber o ficheiro copio pa pasta google earth certo?!

cumps


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 17:32)

A trovoada já passou.

Foi talvez a mais intensa do ano até agora. Choveu bastante e caiu também granizo.







No fim ainda deu para ver o topo do cumulonimbus.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 17:36)

Por esta imagem satélite, o pior ainda poderá estar para vir.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 17:39)

dan achas k isso chega ca baixo ao porto?
e k tava tanta expectativa e afinal so uns pinguitos :\ 22 graus!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 17:41)

Dan disse:


> A trovoada já passou.
> 
> Foi talvez a mais intensa do ano até agora. Choveu bastante e caiu também granizo.
> 
> ...



Nice pictures Dan!!!

Por aqui cada vez pior, está cada vez mais com mais abertas! Aproveitem bem!

Temp: 20ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 17:43)

Vejam a minha cidade, CHAVES com 10.3mm de chuva! A temp caiu para 14.9ºC...    Macedo com 14mm...

Também acho, o melhor ainda esta para vir! Vai a caminho do Nordeste Transmontano!!!


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 17:52)

Animação das células na última hora (entre as 16:00 e as 17:00)






O pior está para vir. Mais umas duas horas...

Quer dizer, acho eu. Qual a vossa opinião sobre o efeito das serras que ela tem que atravessar ? É que ainda são quase 200 km...

As que já estão no norte, parece que teimam em ficar por aí... mais um bocado e tem aí um cluster multi-celular explosivo hehehe


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 17:55)

sinceramente isto por aqui esra uma pachorriçe! 
agora ate sol temos e muitas abertas! e a temperatura continua a subir! :\
tb levantou algum vento!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 18:02)

Vince disse:


> Animação das células na última hora (entre as 16:00 e as 17:00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creio que a que está actualmente sobre a comunidade de Madrid pode chegar em boas condições a Tras-os-Montes, porque não há sistemas montanhosos para impedir a sua progressão, passado o sistema central! Está sobre a Meseta Norte (Planalto)... Bem dizia a minha mãe! "Bem jeitosa esta chuva, está a dar um jeitão ao jericó"...


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 18:03)

Boas por aqui 12,7ºC, céu nublado aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mai 2007 às 18:03)

ja esta ja ta tudo a bater certo vince! tkzZ!


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 18:08)

charlie disse:


> Rogpacheco onde obtens essas imagens??



Boas, hoje estive a ler alguns tópicos mais antigos, que não tinha tido tempo de ler... 
aqui fica o link das imagens do satelite Terra e Aqua

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2007142/


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2007 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> Animação das células na última hora (entre as 16:00 e as 17:00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também acho que a cordilheira central não deve fazer grandes estragos a essas células e pelo que vejo nessa animação devem dirigir-se mesmo para aqui.
Só espero que não traga saraiva ou então que não seja muito grande.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 18:28)




----------



## Brigantia (22 Mai 2007 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


>



A noite no Nordeste Transmontano promete...essas células vêm direitinhas para aqui...!


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2007 às 18:36)

Mais uma vez o norte leva o melhor, baaaah. Ja perdi as esperanças...os rastilhos ja estam acesos e agora é so esticar o braço, apontar para o norte e deixar cair uma lagrimazinha vendo a festa a passar por ai...bom, tirem fotos, videos...

Teperatura: 18.1ºC
Humidade: 61%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 18:58)

Pessoal a minha alma ficou parva!!! Nevou hoje na Madeira! Acabei de ver isso na METEO da RTP!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2007 às 19:11)

é mm de doidos neve na Madeira em Maio


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 19:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> é mm de doidos neve na Madeira em Maio



Nós nem em Janeiro! Nem cheiro! Tuda pa Espanha!!! Bolas! A meteorologia ainda me consegue surpreender!


----------



## martinus (22 Mai 2007 às 19:29)

Ainda há esperança para o São João!

Save the best for last ~ Vanessa Williams

Sometimes the snow comes down in june
sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon
I see the passion in your eyes
sometimes It's all a big surprise


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 19:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pessoal a minha alma ficou parva!!! Nevou hoje na Madeira! Acabei de ver isso na METEO da RTP!



A sério ? Em que Pico(s) ?
O rogpachewco parece que é bruxo, ainda ontem à noite estava a dizer que já nevou em Maio a propósito das temperaturas mais baixas na Madeira.

Mais uma animação. Não gostei desta última hora. Está fortissima, mas do lado contrário.








*Imagem Meteosat acabadinha de sair, das 19:00h (18:00 UTC)*

No satélite tem bom aspecto. Vamos lá a ver se não se está mesmo a tornar num perigoso MCS...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 19:50)

Vince disse:


> A sério ? Em que Pico(s) ?
> O rogpachewco parece que é bruxo, ainda ontem à noite estava a dizer que já nevou em Maio a propósito das temperaturas mais baixas na Madeira.
> 
> Mais uma animação. Não gostei desta última hora. Está fortissima, mas do lado contrário.
> ...


A Sra desajeitada disse nas terras altas da Madeira! E dps o nervisismo era tanto que já dizia neve nas regiões do Interior Norte e Centro do Continente!!! LooL Acho que até nela lhe bateu forte! Vejam o video no sitio da RTP! PT em Directo 2ª parte mesmo no fim!

Ao ver isso continuo a acreditar que lá em cima vai haver festa, não importa que não seja tão potente! O importante é não causar estragos e não prejudicar a vida a ninguem! Ou seja, que seja uma trovoada jeitosinha!    

Por cá: quase limpo!!! 
Temp: 16.0ºC


----------



## Hawk (22 Mai 2007 às 20:00)

Pessoal, há possibilidade de assistirmos a algo de jeito na Covilhã?


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 20:02)

Há duas horas e meia atrás (17:30)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 20:11)

Segundo o Radar INM nova linha de instabilidade está prestes a entrar no Distrito de Bragança... Vamos lá ver no que vai dar!!!

Por cá: 15.3ºC

Céu pouco nublado!


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 20:49)

Hawk disse:


> Pessoal, há possibilidade de assistirmos a algo de jeito na Covilhã?



Talvez, embora o movimento parece ser mais ou menos este da imagem, as nuvens tem vindo sempre alargar com o tempo, podendo chegar assim à zona da Covilhã, não sei é se é de forma instável.






Se olhares para NE já deverias ver nuvens mais altas do sistema, mas se calhar tens nebulosidade baixa a impedir.


----------



## Hawk (22 Mai 2007 às 20:57)

Obrigadíssimo Vince!  

De facto há alguma nebulosidade baixa que me impede de ver o que se passa lá em cima. Para já não chove, mas olhando para Este bem lá no fundo parece que se passa alguma coisa. Provavelmente vai passar ao lado...Que bom era termos show aqui.


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 21:03)

Boas, vejo que já sabem das novidades...  caiu neve por aqui... 
não vi nenhuma... mas ouvi falar nisso 

A temperatura por aqui está a 11,2ºC, a máxima não chegou aos 15ºc.

No Funchal a temperatura que sempre se mantem relativamente amena, hoje surpreendeu com uma máxima a não chegar aos 17ºc, apesar dos 22ºC previstos pelo IM.


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 21:14)

boa noite a todos, de volta ao activo ( já tenho net em casa), parece k esta tarde foi animadissima, aí no norte, então pessoal? quero saber td, por aqui nao se passou nada de especial, de vez em quando cairam umas pingas, mas so isso.
ate nevou na madeira?? o Barreiro ca pra mim fica no deserto e eu ainda nao descobri isso  
neste momento, ceu com poucas nuvens 15ºC


----------



## ACalado (22 Mai 2007 às 21:18)

Hawk disse:


> Obrigadíssimo Vince!
> 
> De facto há alguma nebulosidade baixa que me impede de ver o que se passa lá em cima. Para já não chove, mas olhando para Este bem lá no fundo parece que se passa alguma coisa. Provavelmente vai passar ao lado...Que bom era termos show aqui.



boas esta noite ainda vamos ter actividade por aqui a semelhança da noite anterior pois apanhei um grande susto por volta das 3h pois caiu um raio pertissimo da minha residencia acordei assustado, houve imensas pessoas que ficaram sem telefones (eu tb  ) devido a trovoada da noite passada.
por agora estao 14,9ºc com 1012hpa com neblusidade a este e com ceu pouco nublado sob a encosta da serra.

vou deixar a webcam ligada durante a noite para quem quiser acompanhar


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2007 às 21:21)

Boas!

Neste momento chove sobre Bragança e vêm-se clarões da trovoada a este! Vou ver se consigo tirar umas fotos. A temperatura é de 14.3ºC.

A trovoada da tarde fez com que viesse hoje mais cedo do trabalho já que houve lá uns problemas com a infra-estrutura eléctrica. Muitos euros em prejuizos...


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 21:29)

Mais uma animação, das 20:00 às 21:00 horas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 21:37)

Vince disse:


> Mais uma animação, das 20:00 às 21:00 horas



A minha mãe acaba de me ligar a dizer que está a cair lá (Paradela de Monforte-CHAVES) uma forte trovoada! Diz que parece um arraial, com faíscas por todos os lados!!!

E eu aqui!!! Que pena!


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 21:50)

Por Braga, até ao momento, desilusão total. Caiu um forte aguaceiro por volta das 16:30 acompanhado de algum vento mas sem uma única descarga eléctrica que eu tivesse ouvido  

Max/Min 22,1/15,3ºC

Temp Actual: 16,6ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 21:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, vejo que já sabem das novidades...  caiu neve por aqui...
> não vi nenhuma... mas ouvi falar nisso
> A temperatura por aqui está a 11,2ºC, a máxima não chegou aos 15ºc.
> No Funchal a temperatura que sempre se mantem relativamente amena, hoje surpreendeu com uma máxima a não chegar aos 17ºc, apesar dos 22ºC previstos pelo IM.



Olhando para o loop, vocês aí na Madeira estão praticamente no meio dum vortex/espiral. 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi

O tempo está estável ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2007 às 21:58)

Dia com temperatura máxima de *15,8 ºC* (enquanto estive em casa).
Logo pela manhã, estavam *10,2 ºC*.
Dia de chuviscos e de tempo bastante fresco para a altura do ano.


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 22:01)

Agora mesmo breve corte eléctrico. 
A iluminação pública apagada na zona onde estou...


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 22:04)

Minho disse:


> Por Braga, até ao momento, desilusão total. Caiu um forte aguaceiro por volta das 16:30 acompanhado de algum vento mas sem uma única descarga eléctrica que eu tivesse ouvido



Pensei que por Braga tivesse estado mais animado.

Para a próxima sais mais cedo do trabalho e rumas a norte  

Quem fosse hoje a um ponto alto no norte do Minho por volta das 19:00 de certeza que tirava uma fotografia memorável:
Reparem só na sombra das nuvens na zona da fronteira:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2007 às 22:15)

será k Faro e Olhão terá direito a trovoada nos próximos dias?


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 22:15)

*Atenção pessoal do nordeste, as últimas imagens não parecem coisa nada boa.*

Parecem querer entrar por aí nuvens extremamente altas/frias (zona amarela, nuvens c/ + de 10,000 metros) com vários nucleos em pleno desenvolvimento (pontos laranja/vermelho). Vou ver o que sai na próxima imagem para confirmar o movimento. Espero que não ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mai 2007 às 22:15)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje até nem aqui  Ilha de São Miguel escapou á chuva. Tive por aqui uma manhã de céu encoberto e chuva, de tarde passou a regime de aguaceiros e apareceram as primeiras abertas. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado mas nao chove aqui na Lagoa. O Vento continua a soprar forte de norte.

Temperatura minima de 16º e máxima de 20º. Neste momento sigo com 16,7º


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2007 às 22:19)

Por cá continua o espectáculo, muita trovoada e chuva que há uns minutos atrás mas durante pouco tempo foi muito intensa! Hoje levo já 15,7 mm. A temperatura está nos 12,5ºC.

O radar espanhol diz tudo:





PS: Vince tens que me arranjar essa "coisa" (n me lembro do nome) para meter no google earth!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> *Atenção pessoal do nordeste, as últimas imagens não parecem coisa nada boa.*
> 
> Parecem estar a entrar aí nuvens extremamente altas/frias (zona amarela) com vários nucleos em pleno desenvolvimento (pontos laranja/vermelho).



Exactamente! A coisa está a ferver lá por cima! Já alertei a minha familia! Tudo bem fechado! Hoje o cão dorme dentro de casa!!! A minha zona esta bem verde!!!


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 22:27)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para o loop, vocês aí na Madeira estão praticamente no meio dum vortex/espiral.
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi
> 
> O tempo está estável ?



O dia foi de apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos.. nada que se compare aos 20mm anunciados pelos modelos, passou quase tudo ao largo pelo lado sul. As imagens de satelite falam por si.. apenas deixou neve e granizo pelo Pico Ruivo e Pico do Areeiro, e frio em toda a ilha. As trovoadas também nem vê-las... 
Ontem os aguaceiros foram mais fortes que hoje, com várias pedras pelo caminho 
(sei eu que ao passar por uma curva mais apertada, depearo-me com a estrada cheia de pedras, não consegui evitar uma grande que ficou debaixo do carro, que ainda levantou o carro um pouco.. felizmente não teve problemas de maior e pude prosseguir viagem, embora ficasse a centímetros do carter...)


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 23:03)

Meu deus o que estará a cair na Serra Laboreiro/Peneda/Gerês...


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2007 às 23:04)

O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!  

Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC. 

Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 23:07)

Fil disse:


> O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!
> 
> Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:



Fantástica! Parabéns! Trás-os-Montes domina a cena!!!

Grrrr po servidor!!!


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2007 às 23:07)

Fil disse:


> O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!
> 
> Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:



 

Elucidativo do aparato eléctrico que por aí vai.

Aqui até a emissão cabo da Bragatel teve algumas falhas há cerca de 30 minutos. Os electrões estão no ar


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2007 às 23:10)

Isso ia para o norte deve estar altamente Explosivo! Aqui agora ta ceu totalmente limpo.
Amanha é a vez da zona centro...à muito tempo nao via umas celulas como estas.
Tirem muitas fotos e videos ...  AIII que inveja!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2007 às 23:13)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,4 ºC (02h12); Temperatura máxima - 20,0 ºC (17h52)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 23:15)

Henrique disse:


> Isso ia para o norte deve estar altamente Explosivo! Aqui agora ta ceu totalmente limpo.
> Amanha é a vez da zona centro...à muito tempo nao via umas celulas como estas.
> Tirem muitas fotos e videos ...  AIII que inveja!



Podes crer, que inveja!!! Queria estar na minha aldeia! A fazer filmes também!   

Mas repara na temperatura, pelo menos aqui o céu limpo está a provocar temperatura baixa!!!

Temp: 11.4ºC

E por aí?


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:15)

Parece que caiu uma descarga também aqui no forum pois ocorreu um apagão   

Têm um ou vários CB's a passear por cima das vossas cabeças. A zona amarela são -64C, corresponde a mais de 10,000 metros. O pontinho laranja costuma ser o torreão do CB.


O que vale é que eles se vão movendo a bom ritmo, e não estão quase estacionários, aí poderia seria grave. De qualquer forma, parece que o pior é mesmo do outro lado da fronteira. Ainda bem.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:



Maravilha. Ainda por cima vocês assistem à trovoada e os espanhois é que estão a levar com o granizo  
Estou a brincar, espero que nada de grave esteja a decorrer, quer em Porugal, quer em Espanha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 23:19)

Vince disse:


> Parece que caiu uma descarga também aqui no forum pois ocorreu um apagão
> 
> Têm um ou vários CB's a passear por cima das vossas cabeças. A zona amarela são -64C, corresponde a mais de 10,000 metros. O pontinho laranja costuma ser o torreão do CB.
> 
> ...



Essa mancha vermelha está mesmo por cima de Chaves! Fantástico!

Parece que está a crescer outra no lugar desta que agora descarga a norte!!! Certo?


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

Vince disse:


> Parece que caiu uma descarga também aqui no forum pois ocorreu um apagão
> 
> Têm um ou vários CB's a passear por cima das vossas cabeças. A zona amarela são -64C, corresponde a mais de 10,000 metros. O pontinho laranja costuma ser o torreão do CB.
> 
> ...



Aquele ponto laranja está mesmo sobre Chaves 

Por aqui as coisas acalmaram muito, já não se ouvem trovões mas continua a chover bem. Temperatura em 12,3ºC.

@pessoal do sul, quando estava a nevar aí e o resto do país a ver pela TV, não diziam isso né


----------



## tomalino (22 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

Fil disse:


> O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!
> 
> Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:



Grande fotografia!
Parabéns 
Falei agora com os pais que estão em Torre de Moncorvo e o dia foi animado por lá! Caiu uma forte trovoada há umas horas atrás! Neste momento chove e eu já avisei para o que pode vir aí!


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

Rogpacheco disse:


> As imagens de satelite falam por si.. apenas deixou neve e granizo pelo Pico Ruivo e Pico do Areeiro, e frio em toda a ilha. As trovoadas também nem vê-las...



Estava com esperanças duma trovoada à Madeirense, das raras, mas sempre brutais.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:25)

Fil disse:


> PS: Vince tens que me arranjar essa "coisa" (n me lembro do nome) para meter no google earth!



Vê aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=36154#post36154




Vince disse:


> Tens o Google Earth ?
> 
> Se tiveres, tens que instalar um layer.
> Podes fazer o download desse layer aqui:
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que está a crescer outra no lugar desta que agora descarga a norte!!! Certo?



As nuvens mais altas (ou mesmo os torreões se existirem) não tem que ser as zonas que mais precipitação ou descargas provocam. Onde há mais actividade tem a ver com muitas coisas, sobretudo com a interacção com tudo o resto que rodeia a célula, com a fase em que estão, se se estão a desenvolver ou não, etc,etc, e nessa zona a orografia/relevos do terreno até deve ser um dos factores mais importante.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mai 2007 às 23:32)

simplesmente linda a foto  digna de um postal parabéns   por aqui tou a espera que me toque algo mas ainda esta tudo muito calminho céu nublado caem  uns aguaceiros nada mais... pode ser que acorde outra vez em sobressalto esta noite como ontem com um forte trovão


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:44)

Meus amigos, esta imagem é simplesmente brutal.
Olhem bem para ela, que não se vêm coisas destas todos os dias. Isto é um enorme cluster de células em comboio extremamente bem organizado.


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2007 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Meus amigos, esta imagem é simplesmente brutal.
> Olhem bem para ela, que não se vêm coisas destas todos os dias. Isto é um enorme cluster de células em comboio extremamente bem organizado.



Simplesmente espantoso!  

É um "comboio" de quase 300km... Uma pena que já tenha passado por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Meus amigos, esta imagem é simplesmente brutal.
> Olhem bem para ela, que não se vêm coisas destas todos os dias. Isto é um comboio de células extremamente bem organizado.



Continua verdinha a minha terrinha!!! Deves ter chovido uns bons mm esta noite lá em Paradela de Monforte! Espero que só chuva!!!


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 23:54)

Mais uma imagem que reflecte a alta actividade electrica...






Parece que estamos em Janeiro, Fevereiro ... e as temperaturas ajudam bem para completar o cenário


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 23:57)

Fil disse:


> O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!
> 
> Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:



Não tive muita sorte diz ele ... Um foto excelente...


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 23:59)

E com isto tudo não reparamos que ... vem outra a caminho !?  
A esta hora já não temos os valores de CAPE/LI do fim da tarde aí no norte.
Mas para já parece cheia de força... e se conseguir progredir vai entrar mais a sul.


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 00:01)

E pumba! Torna a falhar a Bragatel... a Net é que ainda se vai safando....


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 00:02)

Vince disse:


> Estava com esperanças duma trovoada à Madeirense, das raras, mas sempre brutais.



Dizes bem, "raras"... especialmente as que ocorrem a espaços de poucos segundos, podem ocorrer por aqui as espaços de alguns anos... a trovoada isolada essa é mais frequente especialmente no Inverno. 

Por aqui agora, 10,7ºC, céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 00:05)

Vince disse:


> E com isto tudo não reparamos que ... vem outra a caminho !?
> A esta hora já não temos os valores de CAPE/LI do fim da tarde aí no norte.
> Mas para já parece cheia de força... e se conseguir progredir vai entrar mais a sul.



Sim! Eu já havia dito isso!
O norte hoje domina!!!


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 00:10)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Dizes bem, "raras"... especialmente as que ocorrem a espaços de poucos segundos, podem ocorrer por aqui as espaços de alguns anos... a trovoada isolada essa é mais frequente especialmente no Inverno.



A última trovoada de estalo, aka fabulosa a que assisti aqui em Oeiras foi em 29/10/2002 (sei a data por causa das fotografias hehehe)  Portanto há quase 5 anos. Não estás pior do que eu 
Mas sempre tive a ideia de que aí na Madeira, dada a localização, volta e meia haveria uma trovoada de estrondo, a lembrar um pouco as tropicais. Mas então não é bem assim ...


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 00:12)

Eu assisti no ano passado uma breve, que deu um ESTALÃO. Na altura caiu um raio numa grua a 500 metros da minha varanda...


----------



## Zoelae (23 Mai 2007 às 00:13)

Aqui por Lisboa não se passa nada , as saudades que eu já tenho de trovoadas...e então à noite são espectaculares... 

Tirem mais fotos


Excelente foto Fil


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 00:14)

Alterado há poucas horas face aos desenvolvimentos:






Recordando o Estofex:



> ...Spain and Portugal...
> 
> Both instability and deep layer shear are forecast to increase compared to previous days, shear from moderate to high values (15-25 m/s 0-6 km and 1-8 km) and also low level shear from weak to moderate (8 m/s) to strong in the evening over the western parts (GFS18Z forecast >10 or 12 m/s). SREH3 is progged to reach over 250 m2/s2 over southeastern Spain during the afternoon. Abundant deep convergence should be present, but mid level QG support will switch from positive to slightly negative during the late afternoon... this may prevent to some extent development of a large MCS... but not too sure about that.
> Main convective mode seems long-lived multicell and especially supercell storms with a chance of large hail, and some severe gusts. Chances for a tornado are more enhanced in/towards Portugal where low level shear would be better, though not fenomenal.
> One or a few MCSes are possible during the evening, posing a main threat of severe gusts.


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 00:25)

E tornados há registos? Em Portugal ou Espanha? 
Ouvi à pouco as notícias na Rádio e parece que por Madrid as coisas estão um pouco complicadas...


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 00:44)

Bem eu não enho qq registo, passou-me tudo ao lado...  Tudo começou quando estava  a começar mais um jogo de futebol, em pavilhão...enfim é preciso ter azar...mas deu para perceber que foi uma hora de muita animação...ficamos alguns minutos sem luz e a chuva fazia-se ouvir bem na cobertura. 

Pessoal será que a noite ainda vai trazer mais alguma coisa?!!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 00:46)

Fil disse:


> O raio do servidor tinha que falhar logo hoje!!
> 
> Bem é impressionante o barulho da trovoada, parecem bombas! Neste momento são mais esporádicas mas fazem bem mais barulho! Continua a chover com intensidade e levo no dia de hoje 20,5 mm, a temperatura continua em 12,5ºC.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:




Fantástica foto...parabéns Fil.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 00:48)

São 400km's, duma ponta à outra. 
Pergunto-me se isto não será mesmo um MCS ...






Mas para o norte de Portugal parece que a coisa acalmou de vez. Resta saber o que é que vai acontecer ao que está no interior de Espanha. 
Os valores de CAPE/LI no último Run (18z) para estas horas eram baixos, mas curiosamente para o meio-dia (o que tem sido invulgar) tem o CAPE/LI bom precisamente no corredor que esta célula quer tomar agora, ou seja, com trajecto para Portugal mas um pouco mais a sul.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mai 2007 às 01:02)

por aqui e k n se passa nada ceu nublado e uns 16 graus!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 01:14)

Vince disse:


> São 400km's, duma ponta à outra.
> Pergunto-me se isto não será mesmo um MCS ...
> 
> 
> ...



Cá pra mim é mais uma trovoada a norte e centro lá para a madrugada e principio da manha!!! Vamos dormir sobre o assunto! Amanha logo se vê!!!

Boas Noites a todos!

Por cá:

11.2ºC


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 02:16)

Também me vou que já se faz tarde.

Que as próximas horas e/ou dias sejam meteorológicamente tão interessantes como as desta noite, e sobretudo sem riscos ou consequências graves como até agora não aconteceram.

*Ficam as imagens do Meteosat das 00:00z (visível + va)*











*E a última anim da noite:*





E esta imagem do Radar para mais tarde recordar, com dois sistemas distintos sobre a nossa Peninsula Ibérica.






Até amanhã.


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2007 às 06:59)

A "coisa" esta a baixar, por esta hora normalmente nao esta a haver desenvolvimentos mas creio que a tarde/fim de tarde de hoje pode vir a ser tambem animada mais para o centro e continuamente norte. 
Acabou de entrar mais uma celulazita a sul de espanha, mais ou menos por Granada e parece estar a mudar de direcçao, (suestenoroeste), ja esta a perder as forças mas será um indicador de uma possivel nova formação durante a tarde de hoje por Lisboa?

Aqui na minha toca tou com:
Temperatura 12.2ºC
Humidade 78%


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 09:43)

bom dia a todos grandes malucos, a noite passada este forum esteve ao rubro, esperemos k assim continue mas sem estragos, como é obvio.
Fil mas k foto excelente, ainda dizes k foi o melhor k se arranjou    parabens 
aqui no desterro, nao se passou/a, nada continuo com ceu com muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva, e uns frescos 15ºC.
espero k isto anime aqui mais pra sul tb, apesar de não ver jeitos pra isso, espero tar enganada.  
não consigo abrir o estofex, mas pelo meteoalarm, ta mt parado pra estes lados, pessoal dos modelos??? novidades????


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos aqui em São Miguel a amanhã amanheceu com aguaceiros moderados. A minima foi de 15,8º. Quando saí de casa estavam 16º e a humidade nos 74%. O Vento continua a soprar com rajadas fortes de norte. Para aqui não há sinais de trovoada, apenas chuva e sol ao mesmo tempo.

Alguem me sabe dizer se em Braga houve trovoadas? Como foi a noite por lá?


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2007 às 10:46)

Fil disse:


> Tirei algumas fotos mas não tive muita sorte. A melhorzita foi esta:






Chuva durante toda a manhã, mas sem trovoada  
Mínima de 11,6ºC e 14,2ºC por agora.


----------



## Zoelae (23 Mai 2007 às 11:05)

Estive a ver a TVE e houve mtas inundações em Espanha! En alguns sitios os rios transbordaram e ficara mas ruas e casas cheias de água e lama. Madrid tb teve a sua quota-parte.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mai 2007 às 11:14)

Boas,


Por aqui... nada de novo  


A manhã tem sido um pouco menos fresca do que ontem, com a Temp. mín. a ser de 12,8ºC.


Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 18,3ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 10013hPa
Vento 12,2km/h E





Acho que vai ser mais um dia... para "galar" uma loirinhas


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 11:15)

O dia por aqui começou com céu limpo e 11,2ºC. 
Agora céu nublado e 16ºC. 1010hpa


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2007 às 11:20)

bons dias por aqui nao se passou nada se especial durante a noite, apenas uns aguaceiros, neste momento esta o céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva
temp: 18ºc pressao 1013hpa
quero trovoadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 11:32)

será k hj o algarve é k segundo o indice de instabilidade do IM para as 21 horas está um bocado vermelho na zona de Faro até Tavira e São Brás de Alportel, será k depois do norte, o algarve vai ter direito a festa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Mai 2007 às 11:41)

VRSA

Pois é Algarvio parece que vamos ter festa logo á noite e o dia seguinte...

Trovoadas com fartura em todo o Algarve!! e porque nao um tornadozeco  

Neste momento: 23Cº


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 12:45)

Mais umas imagens,
*
RAIOS, Ontem, 12:00 -24:00*






*NOAA HRPT Hoje, 07:17 (06:17 UTC)*
Esta célula do sul de Espanha não foi a do início desta madrugada que se dirigia para Portugal e acabou por dissipar-se, foi uma outra nova que ainda se conseguiu desenvolver e só se dissipou às primeiras horas desta manhã.







*Situação actual*
Existe bastante nebulosidade a norte, alguma instabilidade, mas nada que se compare ao carácter explosivo do que se passou nas últimas 24 horas.
De qualquer forma continua a provocar razoável precipitação no norte de Espanha e é provável que também provoque no norte de Portugal nas próximas horas.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mai 2007 às 14:01)

Nuvens interessantes nas cercanias da Covilhã, mas até ao momento sem deixarem precipitação. Estamos com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2007 às 14:21)

Dia de *céu muito nublado*. Temperatura de *10,0 ºC* às 7:15 h.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mai 2007 às 14:26)

Afinal, não foi necessário esperar muito tempo pela chuva, já cá está...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 14:42)

isto está tudo doido Sagres registou uma mínima de 7,5 ºC igual à das Penhas Douradas e Faro com 10,6ºC mais baixa k Lisboa e Porto


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2007 às 14:54)

Estremoz: Céu muito carregado e temperatura próxima dos 24 ºC (cerca de 5 graus mais alta que ontem, à mesma hora)

Foto 14h30


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 15:59)

neste momento ceu mt nublado, com o sol a querer espreitar, registo 23ºc
diz k chove pra noite, esperemos


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 16:20)

atenção, já temos 4 distritos em alerta amarelo:
Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Braco e Portalegre


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2007 às 16:32)

Hoje aqui na costa sul de São Miguel tenho tido um tempo muito interessante, pois todo o dia tem estado a chuviscar e a fazer sol ao mesmo tempo. 

Aqui por exemplo na Ribeira Chã onde estou agora está a fazer um sol forte e a caír uma chuva tipo molha parvos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2007 às 16:46)

Em Coimbra já chove (pouco mas continuamente), e pela imagem de radar vem ai animação. Estou alerta com a minha Fujifilm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mai 2007 às 16:51)

ora nem mais tb estive a ver o radar do inm e o que me parece e que essa frente tem vindo a ganhar força desde castelo branco!so nos resta esperar ele esta a deslocar-se para noroeste! vamos la ver no q dá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 16:53)

e no algarve nada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mai 2007 às 16:56)

o algarve a partir desta noite podera vir a ter alguma animaçao, mas nada comparavel ao que se passou ontem em tras os montes!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2007 às 17:03)

Já chove torrrencialmente, troveja e há alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 17:04)

*Precipitação*
Em Portugal continua a chover na região centro, tendo começado no distrito de Castelo Branco, e estendendo-se a mais distritos da região. Há instabilidade naquele fluxo constante de nuvens que entra pelo nordeste atravessando o país pela zona centro.
Na zona de Pombal o radar registou chuva com alguma intensidade.







Em Espanha desde há poucas horas desenvolveram-se algumas células bastante fortes, desde as zonas mais a sul, Córdoba/Granada até ao interior de Madrid.
Estas células parecem depois poder seguir o caminho de várias horas até Portugal, talvez entrando pelo centro do país juntamente com a circulação que se vê neste momento.,
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi

É capaz de vir aí um fim de tarde e noite animado com trovoadas no centro. A ver se chega alguma coisa aqui aos pobrezinhos da Grande Lisboa.

Mais a sul, também há actividade, embora mais fraca e que já está a entrar no Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2007 às 17:09)

Outra perspectiva ...






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 17:13)

já agora uma animaçãozinha no algarve tmb e assim todo mundo ficava contente


----------



## Mago (23 Mai 2007 às 17:16)

Ja chove bem por aqui....
Temperatura nos 16ºC


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 17:26)

Mago disse:


> Ja chove bem por aqui....
> Temperatura nos 16ºC



Aonde é ? Guarda ? E trovoada também há ?


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2007 às 17:40)

boas por aqui tem estado a chover durante toda a tarde mas trovoada nem ouvi-la


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 17:53)

*Animação 16:15-17:00h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 17:59)

Em Sevilha deve ser um espectáculo, na imagem do radar do IM das 16h30m radar de Loulé, será que vem pro algarve mas acho que vai para a zona de Beja


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 18:00)

Olá a todos!

Isto hoje não promete grande coisa depois do arraial da noite passada por terras nortenhas!!! Mas ainda pode ser que tenhamos algumas agradáveis surpresas!!!






By: MeteoGalicia
Em Lx nada de novo!!!


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 18:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> será que vem pro algarve mas acho que vai para a zona de Beja



Não, o Algarve não vai ver nada quase de certeza. A única hipotese seria a de  aparecer uma bolha a sul no mar, mas essa zona não está convectiva. A convectividade está em terra.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 18:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Isto hoje não promete grande coisa depois do arraial da noite passada por terras nortenhas!!! Mas ainda pode ser que tenhamos algumas agradáveis surpresas!!!



Eu acho que há changes de haver surpresas...
Estou a ver uma possibilidade de todas as células do interior e sul de Espanha se organizarem todos numa grande molhada precisamente na zona com maior CAPE/LI ao mesmo tempo que se vão encostando a Portugal.





http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 18:13)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já chove torrrencialmente, troveja e há alguns relâmpagos.



Venham daí essas fotos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 18:14)

Só o distrito de Faro e Setúbal na zona sul do país é que não está em alerta amarelo segundo a última informação do IM... que raiva


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 18:15)

Vince disse:


> Eu acho que há changes de haver surpresas...
> Estou a ver uma possibilidade de todas as células do interior e sul de Espanha se organizarem todos numa grande molhada precisamente numa das zonas com maior CAPE/LI ao mesmo tempo que se vão encostando a Portugal.



Mas para que zona de Portugal se dirigem?? Para o centro de Portugal...!! Hoje o Norte vai passar ao lado dessa animação?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2007 às 18:25)

Acabou por acalmar bastante. A célula perdeu força, choveu muito durante um pouco de tempo, os poucos trovões que existiram ao início desapareceram e não houve nenhuma situação para fotografar.
Vou continuar atento.


----------



## tomalino (23 Mai 2007 às 18:27)

Brigantia disse:


> Mas para que zona de Portugal se dirigem?? Para o centro de Portugal...!! Hoje o Norte vai passar ao lado dessa animação?



Parece que ao fim da noite vamos ter festa em Lisboa 
Há células bastante interessantes no Alentejo junto à fronteira. As zonas mais afectadas hoje deverão ser o centro e sul, exceptuando o Algarve.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 18:27)

Brigantia disse:


> Mas para que zona de Portugal se dirigem?? Para o centro de Portugal...!! Hoje o Norte vai passar ao lado dessa animação?



Brigantia, 1º e muito importante, não considerem as coisas que eu digo como algo de muito fiável. Eu não percebo quase nada disto, só vou falando pela experiência do que fui vendo ao longo do tempo a observar as coisas e lendo outras coisitas. Poucas.

Quanto à pergunta, eu diria que é para o interior, desde Bragança/Guarda até Beja.
Pelo menos olhando para o movimento de tudo:
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi

Mas isto muitas vezes engana, ainda ontem parecia que iria entrar tudo por Trás-os-Montes e o pior passou a norte. Se calhar vai estar muito animado em Espanha e pouco mais (como estava previsto no Estogfex), mas parece-me que as coisas estão a evoluir de forma diferente, mais chegada a Portugal.

De qualquer forma acho que no norte também vai haver animação, porque nota-se nas imagens uma interacção um bocado violenta entre a circulação destas células e a nebulosidade que passa pelo norte rumo ao centro. Quase que dá a impressão de estarem a medir forças hehehe.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 18:37)

Vince disse:


> Brigantia, 1º e muito importante, não considerem as coisas que eu digo como algo de muito fiável. Eu não percebo quase nada disto, só vou falando pela experiência do que fui vendo ao longo do tempo a observar as coisas e lendo outras coisitas. Poucas.
> 
> Quanto à pergunta, eu diria que é para o interior, desde Bragança/Guarda até Beja.
> Pelo menos olhando para o movimento de tudo:
> ...



Ao fazer esse tipo de perguntas sei que são dirigidas quase na gereralidade a amadores, mas uns(como eu) são mais amadores que outros...   Força Vince a tua cobertura deste tipo de fenómenos tem sido muito boa...tomaram alguns profissionais.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 18:45)

Bem ....

Isto no Sul está a rebentar em quase todo o lado dum momento para o outro.
AInda vai dar festa para quase todo o país, à excepção do Algarve.


----------



## Nuno (23 Mai 2007 às 18:46)

Tenho fé aqui para a minha zona..mas com a vinda da noite ñ sei, vamos ver


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2007 às 18:48)

Quem tiver TVE Internacional sintonize porque não param de mostrar o cataclismo que granizo com 3 e 4 cm de diâmetro (acabaram de mostrar na mão) e as chuvas torrenciais (muitas inundações) estão a fazer em Espanha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 18:55)

parece que o algarve não vai ter festa mas também ainda falta o resto do mês de Maio e o  verão e se for igual ao do ano passado em Junho, Julho e Agosto fazia com cada trovoada ,


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2007 às 19:00)

Aqui por enquanto tudo monotono  sempre encoberto o ceu e caiu umas pingas (nada mais que isso) e trovões nem ve-los 

Será que ainda vou ter alguma sorte,??? é capaz de passar alguma coisa aqui pelo cartaxo?? 

cumps.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2007 às 19:07)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Quem tiver TVE Internacional sintonize porque não param de mostrar o cataclismo que granizo com 3 e 4 cm de diâmetro (acabaram de mostrar na mão) e as chuvas torrenciais (muitas inundações) estão a fazer em Espanha!



Em algumas áreas de Espanha os estragos têm sido grandes.

A leste já é visível a banda nebulosa que avança para cá. A chuva deve estar para breve.
Neste momento céu nublado e 17,7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 19:19)

Hoje a festa faz-se pelo Alentejo!  

Amigos de Bragança está agora a entrar algo pelo Leste do Distrito!!! Camaras em punho!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Mai 2007 às 19:23)

Pelo Porto a temperatura subiu e bem, mas infelizmente parece que não vai sobrar nada p nos...Neste momento 23,9ºC e céu muito nebulado.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2007 às 19:30)

Há 30 minutos atrás este era o panorama. Tá engraçado... vamos lá a ver como evolui.


----------



## Seavoices (23 Mai 2007 às 19:43)

Parece que vai haver grande festa pela zona centro-sul de Portugal. A depressão, que ganha força enquanto se move para oeste, vem precisamente para a zona de Lisboa, Ribatego e grande parte do alentejo. Neste momento Beja deve estar com grande animação.

A partir das 8 e meia, 9 horas já poderão olhar para leste para ver o espectáculo!

Como estão as trovoadas?


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2007 às 19:43)

por aqui parou agora de chover, o céu esta limpo por agora mas espero que durante a noite venha mais chuva e a ver se desta vem com trovoada mas o potencial esta a diminuir....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 19:47)

Poix é! Está mesmo em queda o potencial lá por cima! 
Hoje toca ao pessoal do SUL!

Cá a espero!!!

Em Espanha realmente impressionante, as granizadas parecem nevadas! Vejam ás 20h no Telediário no canal 81 da TV Cabo! È notícia de abertura!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 19:48)

Uma nuvem bem carregada começa a cobrir a cidade...a noite de ontem pode-se repetir...


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2007 às 19:49)

Boas companheiros!
Tal como previa, hoje a festa vai ser no centro tambem , sem comparação com a do norte ontem claro :P
É pena é eu nao ter material de filmagem/fotografia, que permite apanhar o espetaculo da natureza que mais aprecio, trovoada.
Talvez, mais tarde e noutro topico vou pedir para me darem conselhos sobre isso (fotografia), que me premita tirar boas fotos de descargas electricas.
Ja tirei umas fotos de um mammatus gigante que vi hoje, vou passar ja de seguida a mostrar.

Temperatura:21.4ºC
Humidade: 56%


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2007 às 19:52)

pela imagem de satélite vem ai uma nova carga     é pena e nao haver descargas, dissipa-se tudo em forma de aguaceiros, eu gosto é das trovoadas secas com muitas descargas  

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

parece que esta vai entrar mais a sul


----------



## Hawk (23 Mai 2007 às 19:52)

Parece haver actividade em todo o país menos na Covilhã. Mais uma vez vamos ficar a ver navios...Neste momento o céu está limpíssimo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 19:54)

actualização do site da IM só 4 distritos que não estão em alerta amarelo o noroeste do país e o algarve, será que o algarve não tem direito a uma trovoada


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 19:54)

Nitidamente caminha um dilúvio para o Centro/Sul do País....

E o IM já colocou os seus Alertar Real-Time  







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 19:57)

Já é possível ver algumas descargas a leste da cidade...


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 19:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> isto está tudo doido Sagres registou uma mínima de 7,5 ºC igual à das Penhas Douradas e Faro com 10,6ºC mais baixa k Lisboa e Porto



Onde é que retiraste essa informação?
Estive a ver no Ogimet.com e a mínima em Sagres foi de 9,8ºC
Mesmo assim não deve ter ficado muito distante do recorde da mínima para o mês de Maio...


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 20:03)

Hawk disse:


> Parece haver actividade em todo o país menos na Covilhã. Mais uma vez vamos ficar a ver navios...Neste momento o céu está limpíssimo.



Idem para Braga.

Nas últimas 24 horas se ouvi mais 2 trovões já foi muito. Aguaceiros, alguns  

Max/Min 22,3/14,1ºC

Temp. Actual: 21,2ºC


----------



## redragon (23 Mai 2007 às 20:11)

por aqui já há trovoada e a  chuva cada vez mais a intensificar-se...lololololol


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 20:17)

Deve ter caído algo de monumental na região de Castilla-La Mancha  e Extremadura


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 20:26)

Apesar de estar a chegar ao litoral, penso que não tem actividade eléctrica, o que pode querer dizer que por muito que entre para aqui se calhar já não tem condições para trovoada.

Alguém confirma ? Pessoal de Moscavide, Moita, Setubal, etc ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 20:28)

Foi neste link http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php Minho eu tmb achei uma temperatura mínima muito baixa para Sagres


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2007 às 20:34)

Vince bem possivel, as nuvens que estam sobre lisboa +- ja cobrem a minha parte tambem e nem sequer chuvisco ainda nem relampago.... 
no entanto no: 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html

mostra umas descargas...ja nao sei o que se pode passar, fico para aqui à espera pronto lol...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 20:35)

Amigos do Norte! Tenham calma que amanha deve ser um dia com mais actividade que hoje, acabo de ver a meteorologia na TVG e amanha promete!

Não sei se mais alguém viu, mas a previsão a prazo tira as trovoadas, mas estão a prever *muito frio*, denominaram o dia de Domingo como dia dominado por *"Friaxe"* e colocaram isso no mapa!!! Com as temperaturas a baixar todos os dias apartir de sexta feira de modo notável!!! Fiquei  ! Estamos quase em Junho! A *cota de neve no INM para o Sul galego é de 1200m!* 

Já nem digo nada! Isto ultrapassa-me!

Por cá:

Céu encoberto!
Temp: 16.9ºC!

Trovoada em Lisboa! Já!!! Oremos!


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 20:38)

Henrique disse:


> Vince bem possivel, as nuvens que estam sobre lisboa +- ja cobrem a minha parte tambem e nem sequer chuvisco ainda nem relampago....
> no entanto no:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html
> mostra umas descargas...ja nao sei o que se pode passar, fico para aqui à espera pronto lol...



Pois, é o que estava a pensar. Já temos nuvens altas sobre nós, mas as moças são estéreis, isto sem electricidade não tem piada nenhuma


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2007 às 20:42)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,9 ºC (05h57); Temperatura máxima - 23,5 ºC (14h21).

FOTOS

*Estremoz (19h30) - Aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas a Sul da Cidade*







*Inundações em CASTILHA LA MANCHA (Imagem TELEDIÁRIO TVE)*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2007 às 21:23)

*Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas esta tarde*​





Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 21:28)

Por aqui."no passa nada" ...

Estava com esperanças atendendo à hora que as nuvens que vieram do Alentejo ainda provocassem alguma trovoada. Mas nada, aqui nem precipitação, embora não muito longe tivesse provocado alguma.

Parece que a trovoada está circunscrita agora ao Alentejo.

*Anim 19:45-20:45*


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 21:31)

Gerofil disse:


> *Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas esta tarde*​



Xii, à tarde ainda lhe deu bem no centro do país. Desconhecia por completo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 21:31)

Na minha terra a norte, chove neste momento! Com aparato electrico, mas pelo que me dizem não se compara nada à de ontém!

Lx! Tudo parado! Não acontece nada!


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2007 às 21:33)

Arranja o Xp pa!!! lol
Estava mesmo agora a ver isso o ceu ta a abrir aqui... vejo estrelas -.-'


----------



## redragon (23 Mai 2007 às 21:49)

Por aqui tem chuvido bastante. Ao inicio alguma trovoada, mas depois finalizou. A chuva, essa tem-se mantido regular e a cair bastante.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mai 2007 às 22:15)

Boas,


Por aqui, quase que apetece dizer... nem chove nem faz sol  

Bem, tem chuvido um pouco (*1mm* desde a tarde) mas nada com o que parecia aí vir ( a SE ) 

Estou com Temp. 15.0ºC, Humid. 79% e Pressão 10012hPa

Vamos ver se a noite ainda dá algo.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Mai 2007 às 22:20)

Pois por aqui também ainda é só promessas.
Vejam estas fotos tiradas à bocado.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 22:21)

avisto relampagos para sul da minha cidade, pessoal de setubal, are u there?


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2007 às 22:32)

aserio mocha nao vejo nd...vou ver melhor...


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 22:32)

Boas, mto animado por aqui 
Pelo Norte da Madeira hoje foi um dia calmo, com sol mas algum frio. 
Agora 13,2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2007 às 22:39)

Boas a todos! Por aqui registei uma máxima de 19,2º. Neste momento registo 15,6º, céu muito nublado, aguaceiros, embora neste momento nao chova e vento a soprar forte de norte! Pelo menos faz muito barulho


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

Neste momento tudo calmo por Bragança, a trovoada passou a voar...nada comparável a ontem. Seguimos com 13,3ºC


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 22:52)

Henrique disse:


> aserio mocha nao vejo nd...vou ver melhor...



tb fui agora a janela e ja nao avisto nada


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 23:02)

pessoal so agora e k reparei k o país esta quase todo em alerta amarelo   e   partyyy


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 23:04)

a zona de festival agora é em Sines, e a zona de Lisboa, Setúbal e Algarve  continuam sem direito a festa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2007 às 23:10)

mocha disse:


> pessoal so agora e k reparei k o país esta quase todo em alerta amarelo   e   partyyy



Pois, quase todo!! Desta vez os Açores estão a verde! E o Distrito de Braga também!!! Nada de trovoadas nem chuvadas para estas zonas


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 23:11)

bem pessoal, tb o meteoalarm tem o país em alerta amarelo para alem do IM, espero k seja desta, ainda vejo umas belas nuvens por cima da minha cidade.
por hoje me depeço com 17ºC


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2007 às 23:37)

hoje as 19/20 h ainda vi uma bela celula vinda de Nordeste, mas n passou de uma ameça !!! nem relampagos consegui ver!! GRANDE FIASCO O DIA DE HJ por estas bandas


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2007 às 23:53)

boas por aqui esta um nevoeiro cerrado e caem alguns aguaceiros noite invernal com 13ºc. descargas nem ouvi-las


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 08:49)

Bom, durante a noite tive alguma chuva e por bastante tempo, mas, nada de mais.
Para ja vejo a possivel fonte que deu origem a esta chuvada, o sol ja brilha, mas parece-me por pouco tempo, ouvi dizer que hoje é que era a festa por todo o pais, com ou sem aparato electrico?! isso ja nao sei, mas penso que nao...

Temperatura:16.9ºC
Humidade:81%


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 09:39)

bom dia a todos, depois de uma noite de chuva, neste momento o ceu encontra se mt nublado, registo 17ºC.
@ Henrique, se as previsões do IM pra tarde se concretizarem, vamos ter animação, oxalá


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia, a manhã começou com um pouco de chuva entre as 8:30 e as 9:00

O céu está  como eu gosto, belo e apetitoso, com nuvens interessantes e algumas abertas para melhorar a vista. 

Pareceu-me vislumbrar ao longe, a SW de Cascais  uma linha de nuvens mais vincada a fazer lembrar um Arcus desorganizado, que parece estar a provocar uma linha precipitação ao largo.

Mais cedo, durante a madrugada formaram-se nuvens muito interessantes para a hora que era, entre Lisboa e Setubal, nuvens essas que evoluiram ao longo da costa até ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente, Sagres. 

Era assim o panorama às 6:50 da manhã:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2007 às 10:28)

Bom dia a todos os colegas do forum. Por aqui o dia amanheceu cinzento, mas sem chuva. Já não chove desde ontem à noite. No entanto ela pode voltar a qualquer momento. O vento quantia a soprar forte de norte, nordeste.
Temperatura minima de 14,8º. Quando saí de casa estava 15,4º e 82% de humidade


----------



## Rog (24 Mai 2007 às 10:48)

Bom dia, por aqui 15,6ºC; céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos. 1012hpa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2007 às 10:56)

Bom dia. Parece que hoje pode vir a ser um dia bastante animado, com probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação/trovoadas em qualquer ponto do território do Continente. 
Alguém me diz onde possa encontrar referência (notícia on line) sobre:
-queda de neve na Madeira este mês;
-queda de granizo na VIDIGUEIRA ontem ao final da tarde.
O panorama das DEA fica representado na imagem:





Imagem: INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 11:06)

neste momento ceu mt encoberto, escureceu de repente , 18ºC 1010hpa humidade: 83%
@ Gerofil ja pesquisei mas nao encontrei nada


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 11:08)

É verdade, acho que o dia hoje vai ser engraçado, a estas horas ja se estam a formar pequenos cumulos com uma velocidade incrivel, hoje sim é capaz de haver qualquer coisa de jeito por aqui e da para ver precipitações por varios sitios á minha volta!
Vamos la ver, espero é que seja mais à noite, a trovoada de dia nao tem piada


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 11:18)

Esta assim por aqui...


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 12:06)

escurinho, escurinho, como a gente gosta  
boa fotografia


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 12:11)

Henrique disse:


> É verdade, acho que o dia hoje vai ser engraçado, a estas horas ja se estam a formar pequenos cumulos com uma velocidade incrivel, hoje sim é capaz de haver qualquer coisa de jeito por aqui e da para ver precipitações por varios sitios á minha volta!



Essas nuvens mais carregadas que passaram são bem visiveis no satélite. Chegaram agora aqui a esta margem do Tejo e começou a chover um pouco.

*Anim (último frame é das 11:30)*






A circulação está interessante, a nebulosidade dá a volta ao largo de Sagres e reentra pelo Algarve e regressa de volta pelo Alentejo.

Para já são nuvens relativamente baixas, a ver se entra qualquer coisita melhor  No último frame dá a impressão que sim, que vem aí uma nuvemzita melhor, a esta hora deve estar a chegar à zona de Setubal, e parecem ter alguma força.


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 12:19)

neste momento começou a trovejar aqui, não chove e registo 19ºC


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 12:20)

Entao se esta a trovejar ai eu vou apanhar com isso , bem agora vou tratar das minha coisa ja apareco mais logo


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 12:20)

afinal ja chove


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 12:27)

Acabei de escrever o meu último post e fui à rua para ver as nuvens.

E começou um verdadeiro dilúvio de água e algum granizo    

Durou 5-10m, e ouviram-se  trovões   
Acabou tão rápido como começou. Mas basta olhar para o céu para ver que ainda vai ser melhor quase de certeza.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2007 às 12:34)

Aqui continua tudo na mesma. Céu muito nublado, sem chuva, e até o vento já acalmou.

Bela animação que para aí vai!!


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 12:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguém me diz onde possa encontrar referência (notícia on line) sobre:
> -queda de neve na Madeira este mês;
> -queda de granizo na VIDIGUEIRA ontem ao final da tarde.



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=277666
http://jn.sapo.pt/2007/05/24/ultimas/Granizo_provocou_elevados_preju_.html

Da Madeira não encontrei nada. Talvez o Rogpacheco saiba de alguma coisa.



Estamos sem site do IM, sem radar, sem nada !!



> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.



Já começam a cansar estes problemas !!!!


----------



## rozzo (24 Mai 2007 às 12:49)

Vince disse:


> Acabei de escrever o meu último post e fui à rua para ver as nuvens.
> 
> E começou um verdadeiro dilúvio de água e algum granizo
> 
> ...



granizo onde? tas em oeiras?


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 12:52)

rozzo disse:


> granizo onde? tas em oeiras?



Paço de Arcos. A chuva foi brutal durante uns poucos minutos, e nos tejadilhos dos carros ia-se vendo algum granizo, embora pouco.


----------



## rozzo (24 Mai 2007 às 12:54)

Vince disse:


> Paço de Arcos. A chuva foi brutal durante uns poucos minutos, e nos tejadilhos dos carros ia-se vendo algum granizo, embora pouco.



bolas nunca tou no sitio certo! 
aqui em lx ta so a pingar e nada de mais.. pelo menos por agora..


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 13:00)

rozzo disse:


> bolas nunca tou no sitio certo!
> aqui em lx ta so a pingar e nada de mais.. pelo menos por agora..



Acontece. Às vezes estou a trabalhar a 1700m do local onde caiu aquela loucura de granizo perto de Algueirão/Mem Martins. Nesse dia não estava, tinha estado na tarde anterior.

Foi esta nuvem que passou aqui. A imagem à das 12:00, cerca de 20m antes da chuva e trovoada por aqui, que de qq forma deve ter sido muito localizada pois foi tudo muito rápido.


----------



## RMira (24 Mai 2007 às 13:06)

Em Vila Franca de Xira acontece de tudo um pouco neste momento...chuva, muita muita trovoada (espectacular!!!) e vento que se levanta!


----------



## rozzo (24 Mai 2007 às 13:09)

mirones disse:


> Em Vila Franca de Xira acontece de tudo um pouco neste momento...chuva, muita muita trovoada (espectacular!!!) e vento que se levanta!



pois eu da janela do IM vejo essas nuvens bem negras desse lado.
é dum lado, é doutro.. so aqui é que nao passa nada por cima!


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 13:43)

mirones disse:


> Em Vila Franca de Xira acontece de tudo um pouco neste momento...chuva, muita muita trovoada (espectacular!!!) e vento que se levanta!



É isto que gosto no forum, estes relatos em directo e localizados.
Olha aí a melhor nuvem até ao momento, precisamente a passar nessa zona, no último frame, que corresponde às 13:00h

Pena passarem a tão grande velocidade... nem se tem tempo de tomar o gosto 







Daqui a bocado é capaz de chegar qq coisa ao interior norte e centro.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2007 às 14:00)

Estão 19 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu muito nublado, no entanto sem precipitação até esta hora.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2007 às 14:18)

Tal como ontem, parece que a chuva estava à espera da minha mensagem no Forum, por isso, agora já cai com intensidade...


----------



## Rog (24 Mai 2007 às 14:25)

Vince disse:


> Da Madeira não encontrei nada. Talvez o Rogpacheco saiba de alguma coisa.
> !



O que se consegue arranjar sobre o assunto... 

Por aqui sol; 20,6ºC; hoje ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos pela manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2007 às 14:28)

em olhão (algarve) só céu muito nublado só caiu um aguaceiro de manhã por volta das 8h30m, mas nem uma trovoadinha, vamos ver já estão todos os distritos em alerta amarelo será hj, mas segundo as previsões do IM para sábado é só o baixo alentejo e o algarve que vão ter animação


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 14:46)

é verdade, tão depressa apareçeu como desapareceu, durou puco mais de 30minutos, pode ser k a tarde/noite venha algo mais 
era bom


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 14:50)

o k é certo é k o IM tornou a pôr Portugal Continental em alerta amarelo, pessoal dos modelos, ainda vem mais animação?? ou ficamos por aqui??


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2007 às 16:22)

boas

Hj houve trovoada em Lisboa pelas 12h/13h e ha bocado tambem caiu uma boa trovoada entre Azambuja e o Cartaxo 

ALELUIA!!!


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2007 às 16:24)

O tempo está animado pela Covilhã, com trovoada e granizo...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Mai 2007 às 16:26)

Esta a chegar uma mega celula ao Porto com muito vento a mistura..Vamos ver o k traz ja q a tarde foi calma e com bastante sol inclusivamente!E calor...!


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2007 às 16:36)

Esteve nublado durante a maior parte do dia, mas só agora começa agora a chover. 
Neste momento chuva e 19ºC.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2007 às 16:54)

O céu por Coimbra está ficar carregado e ameaçador... Não há radar para fazer o seguimento, mas a máquina está pronta


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2007 às 17:11)

Panorama por cá (desculpem a grua):






Radar já funciona:


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Mai 2007 às 17:28)

Olha o Nuno Figueiredo mora na Quinta das Lágrimas...


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Mai 2007 às 17:29)

Aqui mais para sul nada se passa...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2007 às 17:30)

Fiasco... Dá para ver alguns clarões ao longe, mas a animação está a passar a norte de Coimbra.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2007 às 17:32)

Angelstorm disse:


> Olha o Nuno Figueiredo mora na Quinta das Lágrimas...



Fui apanhado


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 17:39)

Boas tardes! É verdade mocha e Vince, passou por aqui alguma animação de manha . Aqui onde moro so passou de raspao, (algums trovoes, e uma pequena chuvada).
Por agora ja nao vejo mais nada, pensava que vinha mais mas ta fraquinho
 :P

Temperatura:22.3ºC
Humidade:52%

Vou colocar as fotos do dia mais à frente quando o imageshack estiver bom


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2007 às 18:04)

Pois é caros amigos.

Isto aqui prometia. Uma pequena trovoada às 12:20, por volta das 13:30/14:00 vejo que a nuvem que passou aqui e outras que passaram sobre Vila Franca se juntaram ao largo de Cascais e formaram um CB brutal sobre o mar. Cheirava a trovoada, o ar tornou-se mais abafado, a atmosfera ao longe amarelecia como nas trovoadas de Verão, os aviões descolavam da Portela e guinavam à procura duma rota segura.

E chegou a hora de almoçar, como tinha que ir a Lisboa, em vez de almoçar resolvi ir caçar pelo caminho.

Flop total. Durante 2 horas a coisa prometia cada vez mais, mas depois viu-se que começou a enfraquecer.

Salvaram-se algumas fotografias, que trovoada nem vê-la.

Fica aqui uma, logo à noite ou amanhã coloco mais.







----------------------------

A situação nalgumas regiões do centro do país pode estar a ser complicada. Espero que não.


----------



## Mago (24 Mai 2007 às 18:32)

Boas tardes,
 por aqui agora estão os modicos 15,7ºC
Aproxima-se trovoada
deixo uma foto tirada tirada por telemovel ha instantes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2007 às 18:38)

por aqui sol a brilhar e céu com algumas nuvenszinhas nada de trovoada, lá para sábado se o IM acertar já que hj colocou o país todo em alerta amarelo só se no algarve for por causa do sol


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 19:20)

Por Braga o dia começou primaveril e pouco a pouco foi encobrindo. Primeiro por alto-estratos e agora por cumulos muito escuros. Fazem sentir uma sensação de tempo tropical devido à grande humidade e aos 22ºC actuais.

Foto da nuvem mais escura







Foto do único bocadinho de céu que ainda não estava encoberto


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2007 às 19:48)

14,5ºC neste momento e continua a chover.
Por aqui ainda não houve trovoada no dia de hoje.

Extremos do dia: 11,6ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mai 2007 às 19:50)

Boas, neste momento 13,1ºC e chuva.


Pessoal de Braga, sei que neste momento a trovoada está por aí...venham daí essas fotos.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mai 2007 às 19:58)

Dan disse:


> 14,5ºC neste momento e continua a chover.
> Por aqui ainda não houve trovoada no dia de hoje.
> 
> Extremos do dia: 11,6ºC / 20,9ºC




os nossos registos diferem sempre...enfim acho que tenho de comprar uma estação mais fiável...


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 19:59)

Esqueci-me dos extremos de hoje em Braga

Max/Min 25,2ºC/14,1ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2007 às 20:38)

Brigantia disse:


> os nossos registos diferem sempre...enfim acho que tenho de comprar uma estação mais viável...



Mas a diferença é muito grande?

Ultimamente os meus dados têm sido um pouco mais elevados que os da estação meteorológica e hoje voltou a acontecer o mesmo.

Os meus dados: 11,6ºC / 20,9ºC

Estação meteorológica: 11,0ºC / 20,2ºC


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 20:43)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, neste momento 13,1ºC e chuva.
> 
> 
> Pessoal de Braga, sei que neste momento a trovoada está por aí...venham daí essas fotos.



Não há registo de trovoadas. Está é a chover moderadamente. 

Temp. Actual: 19,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mai 2007 às 20:53)

Minho disse:


> Não há registo de trovoadas. Está é a chover moderadamente.
> 
> Temp. Actual: 19,9ºC



De certeza que não há registo de trovoadas! Chegou-me a informação de que em Parada de Tibães estavam a ocorrer algumas descargas...


----------



## Henrique (24 Mai 2007 às 20:57)

É pena...acho que por hoje ja nao ha festa por aqui, e amanha será que ha?
Bem estes dias teem continuado assim ja à algum tempo, assim é que é bom!
Vou passar entao a mostrar as imagens


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2007 às 21:52)

boa noite a todos, o pessoal aqui do forum anda a se esmerar a tirar umas fotos para a posteridade, não é todos os dias k temos animação, por isso ha k aproveitar, boas fotos de todos 
@ MAgo a tua parecia k vinha o mundo abaixo   
por agora isto esta calmissimo, nem sei se virá mais alguma coisa, ceu com algumas nuvens, 15ºC e 1010hpa.O k é certo e k o IM mantem o alerta amarelo para portugal continental.
Espanha é k foi atacada e fortemente, pelas imagens da tv fiquei assim  , se isto acontecesse ca tavamos bem tramados


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2007 às 21:59)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui ainda é boa tarde, pois ainda é de dia  Neste momento aqui o céu está muito nublado, e cai um aguaceiro, mas o pior é o vento que sopra bastante forte! Infelizmente nao sei a que velocidade sopra.

Temperatura neste momento nos 17,2º

Min foi de 14,8º e a Máx de 21,4º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2007 às 23:02)

Agora Céu muito nublado e 16,4º.

Nevou no Brasil, no site do climatempo tem 2 fotos de neve em São Joaquim no estado de Santa Catarina


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2007 às 23:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,5 ºC (06h17); Temperatura máxima - 22,6 ºC (15h10); Temperatura às 23h35 - 15,4 ºC
Noite de luar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

Pelo que o Radar mostra, no extremo Norte a chuva continua por estas horas!

Por cá:

Temp: 12.4ºC


----------



## martinus (25 Mai 2007 às 00:27)

Chuva moderada, pingas grossas e barulhentas, a cair continuamente há umas quatro horas.


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2007 às 04:11)

Boas. Já vi que o dia foi animado, uma pena que não pude acompanhar estes últimos e interessantes dias como gostaria  

Por cá foi um dia mais tipico de outubro que de maio, choveu durante boa parte do dia e no meu pluviómetro arrecadei 9,1 mm mais 1,3 mm que levo no dia de hoje. A máxima foi de 19,4ºC e a mínima de 10,9ºC.

Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC, 98% hr e 1014 hPa.


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 09:25)

bom dia a todos, e bom fim de semana, hoje o tempo na minha stª terrinha apresenta se mt nublado, quando estava a vir pro trabalho, chegou mesmo a pingar, registo 15ºC, 94% de humidade e 1010hpa


----------



## Henrique (25 Mai 2007 às 09:30)

Céu negro, muita chuva moderada...e esta noite esteve um frio de rachar  
Temperatura:15.6ºC
Humidade:73%


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mai 2007 às 10:03)

Boas,


Manhã (07.00h) de nevoeiro (já se dissipou) aqui pela _Ravessa_ com Temp. mín. *9,7ºC*.

Neste momento (10.00h) começa a ficar ligeiramente nublado.


Temp. 16,6ºC
Humid. 71%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 7,2km/h W



Vamos lá terminar mais uma 




PS: A Cam está Off ainda... a porcaria do Spyware


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 10:12)

aqui ja chove


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mai 2007 às 10:21)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui o céu está muito nublado em toda a costa sul da Ilha. A minima que eu registei na minha estação foi de 15,4º. Quando saí de casa estavam 16º.

O vento continua a soprar de norte ainda com alguma intensidade


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2007 às 10:38)

Boas, por aqui 15,1ºc; céu nublado; aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 10:40)

continua a chover com alguma intensidade, parece um dia de inverno aqui


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 11:59)

entretanto parou de chover, mas n deve de faltar mt pra começar novamente, apesar do sol querer espreitar, o ceu está carregadissimo, venha ela


----------



## Henrique (25 Mai 2007 às 12:13)

O IM diz que ha possibilidade de trovoada e granizo mas o maximo que vi ate agora foram pequenos aguaceiros e a imagem por satelite nao mostra grande coisa :S. Talvez seja devido à frente que vem no noroeste, parece estar bastante teimosa em empurar isto tudo, nao sei


----------



## Serrano (25 Mai 2007 às 13:57)

Na Covilhã vai brilhando o sol entre algumas nuvens, com o termómetro a marcar 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2007 às 15:05)

Olhão céu com algumas nuvens e 21,3 ºC, será que é amanhã que o algarve vai ter festa


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 15:12)

por aqui o ceu continua mt nublado, 17ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 15:53)

Por Lisboa, céu mto nublado!

Nos Pirineus neva a 1800m de altitude!

Em San Juan (Cuidad Real) Castilla la Mancha caíram 240 litros de água por metro quadrado em apenas 1 hora! Não há memória de fenómeno desta dimensão em Espanha!


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2007 às 15:57)

Nuvens com bom desenvolvimento para oeste, onde até já chove. 







Por aqui, céu nublado e 19,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2007 às 16:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por Lisboa, céu mto nublado!
> 
> Nos Pirineus neva a 1800m de altitude!
> 
> Em San Juan (Cuidad Real) Castilla la Mancha caíram 240 litros de água por metro quadrado em apenas 1 hora! Não há memória de fenómeno desta dimensão em Espanha!



Não será em 24 horas?

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p59tesp1.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2007 às 16:13)

foi em 24 horas e não em 1 hora, 240 mm em 1 hora era brutal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 16:20)

Dan disse:


> Não será em 24 horas?
> 
> http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p59tesp1.pdf



Eu vi a previsao da TV3 e o Meteorologista disse em uma hora! 4 litos por min segundo o meteorologista! Deixo aqui o link!

http://www.tv3.cat/3alacarta/video.htm?ID=228431834&CAT_ID=vactualita

Ver previsão do meio dia (migdia) de dia 24 de Maio! É noticia de última hora e de abertura do Boletim!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 16:24)

Eu também fiquei         

A fonte segundo ele é o INM! Penso que é credível! Para ser sincero nem consigo imaginar a quantidade de água que isso será!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2007 às 16:24)

o mapa previsto no INM http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html coloca o algarve zona de Faro a VRSA com precipitação de 10 a 20 mm em 6 horas para amanhã a partir das 6 da manhã, gostaria que me confirmassem se o algarve amanhã vai ter chuva, granizo e trovoadas.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 16:36)

Por aqui um dia assim assim, de manhã choveu durante alguns períodos de tempo fazendo recordar um monótono dia de Inverno, não rigoroso,claro. 
Desde há umas horas, apenas céu nebulado.

Olhando pelo loop, parece que poder haverá alguma animação pelo menos a norte já que parece estar a aumentar a instabilidade na Peninsula.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 16:46)

O nucleo frio da DANA que baixou as temperaturas na Madeira e até fez nevar um pouco nos Picos, e depois arrefeceu o Algarve, agora provocou um pequeno nevão na Sierra Nevada, que se encontra encerrada.



> *Una copiosa nevada deja entre 25 y 30 centímetros de nieve en la zona de Borreguiles en Sierra Nevada*
> La estación de esquí de Sierra Nevada, que permanece cerrada, cuenta con entre 25 y 30 centímetros de nieve de media en la zona de Borreguiles y continúan las precipitaciones, según informaron fuentes de Cetursa, empresa que gestiona la estación, a Europa Press.
> 
> Probablemente en zonas más altas el espesor será mayor, según las fuentes, que indicaron que de lluvia se han registrado 35 litros por metro cuadrado hasta las 9.00 horas, según las mediciones realizadas, aunque continúan las precipitaciones.
> ...


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 17:21)

...e já chove


----------



## Henrique (25 Mai 2007 às 18:57)

Pois é, e cá estamos. É capaz de vir ai chuvinha para sul/centro mas nao vai ser granizo nem trovoada nem nada que se pareça, apenas chuva, pura e simplesmente chuva 

Temperatura:16.8ºC
Humidade: 78%


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2007 às 19:12)

ALENTEJO - Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos
Foto: 19h00


----------



## Henrique (25 Mai 2007 às 19:26)

Exactamente como esta aqui tambem.
Parece que o tempo dos ultimos dias está agora a alterar-se, é pena , estava a gostar tanto .
O IM ainda da possibilidade de trovoada e granizo para o sul mas duvido  ...quem sou eu para duvidar...


----------



## Zoelae (25 Mai 2007 às 20:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por Lisboa, céu mto nublado!
> 
> Nos Pirineus neva a 1800m de altitude!
> 
> Em San Juan (Cuidad Real) Castilla la Mancha caíram 240 litros de água por metro quadrado em apenas 1 hora! Não há memória de fenómeno desta dimensão em Espanha!



Eu ouvi nesse site catalão neve acima dos 2800m e não 1800m e o INM coloca para hoje nessa zona neve acima dos 3100m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 21:06)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu ouvi nesse site catalão neve acima dos 2800m e não 1800m e o INM coloca para hoje nessa zona neve acima dos 3100m.



Eu estava a falar da previsão para segunda feira! E revi o video e não entendi mal! É 1800m!

Para Domingo o INM preve neve acima dos 1700m a norte!

Hoje caíram cerca de 30 cm de neve na Serra Nevada, Andaluzia!!! Verifiquem nas páginas das Estações de Sky ou na Pagina da TV3 videos a la carta! A meteo deste canal acabou hoje com imagens das nevadas na Andaluzia! Cota: 1800m

Por isso, não me parece assim tão anormal! Já nada me surpreende!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 21:38)

Situação Actual:

Aguaceiros   
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2007 às 22:04)

Bem, ficamos cá por Portugal ...   O dia de hoje tem sido bastante ingrato para a Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes ... TROVOADAS desde a parte da manhã   Nada mesmo nada bom para a vinha ...
Aqui pelo Alentejo continuam os aguaceiros fracos  






Fonte: INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA


----------



## jose leça (25 Mai 2007 às 22:12)

Boas noites. Contrariando as previsões do IM, até agora não choveu por estas bandas, nem um aguaceiro.. 20,4ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Mai 2007 às 23:38)

Melgaço

Pois as temperaturas desceram tão rapidamente que está a causar formação de nevoeiro intenso no vale do Minho...

Neste momento estão 13,9ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2007 às 23:40)

Boas, pelo Norte da Madeira 15,5ºC; céu nublado, aguaceiros e algum nevoeiro. 
Mas ainda assim, um dia calmo, com algumas abertas pelo meio. Hoje foi feriado por aqui, dia do Concelho de Santana. (os das casinhas triangulares )


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

Boa noite! Por aqui pela costa sul dos Açores o dia foi de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aqui na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos ao fim desta tarde. O vento parou de soprar com força. Minima hj foi de 15,4º e a Máxima de 21,2º. Neste momento registo 17,4º e 74% de humidade.

Rogpacheco essas casinhas são bastante interessantes  Gostei bastante de as ver quando fui á Madeira.


----------



## Mago (26 Mai 2007 às 01:09)

Boa Noite
Hoje por aqui já houve algumas descargas electricas, e alguma chuva.
A temperatura nao passou dos 19ºC
Agora estão 12,1ºC
1014hpa


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2007 às 10:59)

Boas, por aqui 14,3ºc; nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jose leça (26 Mai 2007 às 12:54)

Boas, por aqui registo 17,5ºC, céu praticamente encoberto, e a humidade a rondar os 90%.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mai 2007 às 13:02)

Boas,


Temp. mín. 12.1ºC aqui pela _Ravessa_.

Agora estou com 22.1ºC, 53% Humidade e Pressão nos 1013hPa.


Céu muito nublado e ameaçando algum aguaceiro e com aspecto para  ali para S





Finalmente livre do Spyware   A MeteoCAM já funca


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2007 às 13:06)

Neste momento registo chuva fraca e 16,0ºC.

Mínima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2007 às 13:08)

Boas, 16,1º C em Olhão com aguaceiros mas até ao momento nada de trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2007 às 13:19)

agora, já não é um aguaceiro, agora já é uma chuva forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mai 2007 às 14:40)

VRSA

Temp_actual: 19.1Cº

Min registada: 15.2Cº

Precipitação acumulada ate agora: 9mm

Pressao a descer: 1011.5

Chuveu intensamente entre as 5 e as 9 da manha.

Neste momento o ceu eencontra-se muito nublado...

Estado geral: Vento fraco a fresco com uma media de 10km/h!!

Previsao para a tarde: Ceu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, aguaceiros que poderao ser fortes e trazendo como companhia TROVOADAS!!
Devera diminuir a intensidade ao longo da tarde!!


----------



## Henrique (26 Mai 2007 às 14:43)

Pois bem, por aqui nada de chuva, nada de trovoada, ate esta um tempo bem agradavel tirando o vento.
Ceu limpo a nublado.

Temperatura:22.3ºC
Humidade:49%

Tiradas à momentos...


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2007 às 16:00)

Boas, por aqui 16,2ºC, ceu nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 16:48)

Por cá, sol e céu limpo. Temperatura de *25,5 ºC* às 14:55 h.


----------



## Minho (26 Mai 2007 às 16:49)

Melgaço

Céu muito nublado sem registo de precipitação.

Temp Actual: 19,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 16:49)

Faz um ano precisamente hoje em que se registou uma temperatura máxima de *38 ºC* cá por esta região!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2007 às 17:19)

por aqui, continuam os aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes mas de curta duração, 20,1 º C.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2007 às 17:54)

ALENTEJO CENTRAL - Predomínio de céu muito nublado com boas abertas; aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. Temperaturas rondando os 22ºC/23ºC.

Videos Inside Tornadoes


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2007 às 20:23)

Por cá o céu está praticamente coberto mas sem chuva!
As temperaturas seguem baixas para a época do ano!

Assim por cá:

Temp: 16.6ºC 
Pressão: 1015 hpa
Humidade: 60%

A chuva deve regressar ao norte do País já amanha!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 21:10)

Neste momento com céu limpo e *14,1 ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2007 às 21:16)

Final de tarde com o desenvolvimento de muita nebulosidade no interior do Alentejo. Aqui ficam as fotos tiradas entre as 19h50 e as 20h45, tiradas no Alandroal (a nebulosidade desenvolveu-se a Sueste da vila). Nesta vila ocorriam chuviscos ao final da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 21:23)

Verifica-se um arrefecimento notável.
Temperatura máxima de hoje: *25,5 ºC*
Temperatura actual: *13,6 ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mai 2007 às 22:13)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui por São Miguel tivemos uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, um pouco mais continuos na zona do vale das Furnas também com algum nevoeiro. Aqui pela Lagoa o céu esteve muito nublado mas com boas abertas durante a tarde, os aguaceiros foram bastante fracos e apenas ocorreram durantr o inicio da manhã. Registei uma minima de 15,6º e com o sol a máxima subiu um pouco atingindo os 23,9º. Neste momento sigo com 19,2º e 68% de Humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2007 às 22:30)

boa noite a todos, depois de um dia com aguaceiros durante todo o dia.

Temperatura máxima de hoje: 20,3 ºC

Temperatura actual: 16,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

Tempo estável. Temperatura actual de *12,7* ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 23:03)

...e continua a descer...*12,5 ºC*.
Tudo o resto está na mesma.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mai 2007 às 23:17)

Por aqui também temperatura a descer, agora 18,1º e humidade a subir, agora 72%. Céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mai 2007 às 23:42)

Boas,



Temp Máx de *23,3ºC* aqui pela _Ravessa_.

A tarde esteve como as imagens do Gerofil mostram  

Algum vento e nota-se a temperatura mais fresquinha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 01:46)

A temperatura continua a descer...*12,3 ºC*.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Mai 2007 às 03:31)

Em Lamas de Mouro: 5,0ºC à 1h


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mai 2007 às 10:31)

Bom dia... dorminhocos



Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_ e manhã fresca, Temp. Mín. *10,2ºC*


Actual:

Temp. 17,1ºC
Humid. 61%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento Raj.máx 27,3 NW



Força Belenenses


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2007 às 10:43)

Céu nublado e 11,2ºC.
Mínima de 8,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2007 às 11:01)

Agora chuva fraca e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 12:05)

Dia fresco com céu muito nublado por cá. 
É notável uma instabilidade do tempo.
A temperatura neste momento está pouco variável e é de *22,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 12:13)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel), o dia amanheceu com sol e céu nublado, e assim se mantem neste momento. O vento sopra fraco de norte. Temperatura minima obtida de 15,9º.

Neste momento sigo com 19,4º e 74% de humidade.

Hoje aqui em Santa Cruz, onde moro são as famosas festas do Espirito Santo com oferta das sopas a toda a comunidade, e com o bom tempo a ajudar vai ser um dia em cheio


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2007 às 12:27)

Bom dia a todos e tenham um óptimo domingo, por aqui no algarve (Olhão) céu limpo com 21,4ºC, esta noite temperatura mínima de 12,4ª C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 13:49)

Dia a tornar-se gradualmente menos nublado e a aquecer ligeiramente.
A temperatura mantém-se estável.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mai 2007 às 14:10)

Olá Pessoal!

Afinal não está o frio que se esperava!

Por cá:

Temperatura: 26.2ºC
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Humidade: 57%

Céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva!

*BELENENSES!!!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 14:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Afinal não está o frio que se esperava!
> 
> ...



*26,2 ºC* ?? Como é que está tanto calor?

Aqui estão *22,2 ºC* neste momento...em Lisboa *19 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mai 2007 às 15:13)

É a temperatura que as duas estações dão! Também não estava á espera!

Por cá também chove! Chuva fraca!

Temperaturas: 24.3ºC / 24.6ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa

Vou agora ao Freeport (Alcochete)

Força Belenenses!


----------



## squidward (27 Mai 2007 às 15:21)

Céu muito nublado, ha pouco caiu uma chuvinha fraca. 

Estão 19ºC 

FORÇA SPOOOOOORTING!!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 16:48)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado e sol. Dia algo quente com 25º neste momento aqui na Lagoa e 60% de humidade. Em Ponta Delgada 21º


----------



## MNeves (27 Mai 2007 às 17:04)

Por cá tem estado um dia de sol.. até ha cerca de duas horas e agora o céu esta completamente encoberto e ameaça chuva.Estão cerca de 17 ou 18ºC.


FORÇA SPORTIIIIING!!!!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 17:15)

Agora registo 26º e 54% de humidade. Bastante sol e calor aqui na Lagoa nesta tarde de Domingo


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2007 às 17:23)

Estremoz: dia com céu muito nublado sem precipitação; temperatura mínima de 10,2 ºC às 7h03. Agora teremos à volta de 17/18 ºC.


----------



## Mago (27 Mai 2007 às 17:53)

Boa tarde
A minima de hoje foi fresca por aqui 8,5ºC, agora estão 14ºC ,isto mais parece Fevereiro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2007 às 19:21)

por aqui, céu limpo durante todo o dia, mas agora começa a ficar nublado, agora estão 22,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 19:22)

Estão nuvens muito carregadas e baixas por cima da vila.
Já chuviscou. A temperatura começa a cair.
Neste momento registam-se *15,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 19:22)

Já sou Cumulus !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui continua o bom tempo. Atingi uma máxima de 26,1º bem mais quente que nos ultimos dias, neste momento ainda registo 24,8º


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2007 às 19:41)

Até meados da semana iremos ter passagem de sistemas frontais que vão afectar principalmente as regiões do norte e centro do continente (sobretudo a faixa litoral).

 

*Hoje ao início da tarde*






Fonte: WeatherOnline​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 20:08)

Estava com ideia de criar um tópico com o tema "Como fazer um pluviómetro?" Mas sinceramente não sei como se cria tópicos . Mesmo assim fica neste tópico a minha pergunta e pedido ajuda: Eu tenho um balde de plastico e pretendo transforma-lo num pluviómetro, deve ter capacidade para uns 5 litros de água mais ou menos. Será que posso faze-lo? É possivel transforma-lo em pluviómetro? Como faço as marcações no balde?
Fico á espera das vossas opiniões.


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Mai 2007 às 20:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Afinal não está o frio que se esperava!
> 
> ...




Jizz..temperatura bem além das normais registadas por tda a gente...!Não terás o sensor ao sol?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 20:54)

A temperatura máxima hoje por aqui foram uns agradáveis *22,5 ºC*.
Neste momento a instabilidade continua e a temperatura é de *14,0 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mai 2007 às 20:56)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Jizz..temperatura bem além das normais registadas por tda a gente...!Não terás o sensor ao sol?



Não estavam ao sol e não poderiam estar! O céu estava encoberto! Tal como voçês estranhei! Mas era os dados que tinha de ambas as estações...

Por cá caem chuviscos ocasionais!
Temperatura: 15.3ºC / 15.2ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa

Por volta das 19:45 estava em entre Palmela e Setúbal e choveu com alguma intensidade!

Amanhã deve ser um dia agradável de sol mas com algum vento!
A norte a chuva deve regressar já na terça!   
Amanhá será o dia mais frio, depois as temperaturas tendem a recuperar valores mais próprios para a época do ano! 

Quero sol, calor e praia!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 21:41)

Por aqui, agora fim de tarde bem agradavel com céu pouco nublado e um por de sol magnifico.

Registo 22,8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 22:13)

Tudo na mesma e temperatura actual de *12,8 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 22:25)

Por aqui agora, inicio de noite com céu pouco nublado. Temperatura nos 20,6º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 23:36)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e 19º C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mai 2007 às 00:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já sou Cumulus !



Congratulations!!! 

Já me alcanças-te!!!


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2007 às 11:10)

bom dia a todos, mais um inicio de semana , ontem ainda choveu pela minha terra, agora ta um sol radioso   registo 16ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2007 às 11:34)

Boas,

Céu limpo e manhã fresca aqui pela _Ravessa_, com Mín. de *9,1ºC*


Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 15,2ºC
Humid. 62%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 14,4km/h NW


Neste momento já estão aparecendo algumas nuvenzitas!


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2007 às 12:12)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 13,2ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mai 2007 às 14:20)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2007 às 14:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Já me alcanças-te!!!



Muito obrigado! Mas ainda assim não te esqueças que tens o dobro das minhas mensagens...
De qualquer forma, o meu registo foi feito a 22 de Março...lol


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mai 2007 às 14:45)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje aqui é feriado . O dia hoje está um pouco mais nublado que ontem, no entanto o sol continua a brilhar com alguma intensidade. Registei uma minima de 13,8º, neste momento sigo com 22,6º.
Já adquiri um termometro de mercurio para comparar a temperatura com o da minha estação.


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 15:14)

Boas, por aqui 20,5ºC; céu nublado. 
Durante a manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2007 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,


Céu novamente limpinho aqui pela planície   



Dados das 15.00h:

Temp 21,3ºC
Humid, 41%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 9,7km/h NW


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2007 às 15:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Hoje aqui é feriado . O dia hoje está um pouco mais nublado que ontem, no entanto o sol continua a brilhar com alguma intensidade. Registei uma minima de 13,8º, neste momento sigo com 22,6º.
> Já adquiri um termometro de mercurio para comparar a temperatura com o da minha estação.




é só feriados aí


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2007 às 16:00)

Céu limpo. Estão 20ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2007 às 16:39)

mocha disse:


> é só feriados aí





Por acaso já tinha pensado no mesmo... mas não quiz dizer nada   


Bela vidinha Miguel


----------



## Mago (28 Mai 2007 às 18:47)

Boas
Por aqui céu limpo mas ainda um pouco fresco, 18,1ºC
1019hpa


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui 15,2ºC; nevoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2007 às 19:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,4 ºC (06h44); Temperatura máxima - 21,2 ºC (17h00).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2007 às 20:08)

Temperatura de *24,3 ºC* atingida às 14:47 h.
Neste momento, _Moscavide_ segue com uns agradáveis *14,5 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mai 2007 às 20:14)

Por cá:

Temperatura: 16.8ºC
Pressão: 1021 Hpa
Humidade: 48%

Na TVG a Jornalista tratou deste tempo por "TEMPO LOCO" Qasi en Juño y sigue nevando en muchos puntos!    

Cenário Invernal nas Astúrias, País Basco e Pirineus!  

Curiosidade:

28 Maio 2006-Ourense: 38ºC
28 Maio 2007-Ourense: 18ºC

20ºC de diferença! A partir de sexta feira a situação tende a corrigir!


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2007 às 20:45)

Poucas nuvens e 13,4ºC

Extremos do dia: 6,4ºC / 16,8ºC

Mesmo com estes dias mais frescos no final de Maio, o mês vai acabar com uma anomalia positiva.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mai 2007 às 21:48)

Boa a noite pessoal. É verdade este mês tivemos muitos feriados e tolerancias por aqui, foi o dia 1 de Maio , 2 feriados das festas do Santo Cristo e hoje que se comemora o dia da autonomia.   
Por aqui o dia hoje foi de nuvens com abertas e a máxima foi de 24º. Neste momento o céu está a tornar-se mais nublado e sigo com 20,2º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mai 2007 às 22:59)

A região de Lisboa apresenta-se com céu limpo e isso está a reflectir-se nas temperaturas, registo agora 13.1ºC. A Humidade situa-se em 49% e a pressão não para de subir, encontra-se nos 1021 Hpa...

Boas Noites a todos!


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2007 às 23:04)

Boa noite,


Dia de céu praticamente limpo, embora durante algum tempo tenham aparecido umas nuvens.

Não fosse o vento e a temperatura tinha subido um pouco mais, tendo a mínima registada sido de 9,1ºC e depois subindo ao longo do dia até aos 22,6ºC.

Pressão máxima registada 1022hPa, estabilizando entretanto nos 1021hPa.

Rajada máxima de vento, 28,4km/h de N.




Temperatura actual, *13,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2007 às 23:27)

Neste momento, _Moscavide _ já sente uns frescos *11,3 ºC*.
O céu está limpo.


----------



## Kraliv (29 Mai 2007 às 08:46)

Bom dia,


Céu limpo e mais uma manhã com temperatura mínima bastante baixa, *8,2ºC* aqui pela _Ravessa_



Actual:
Temp. *15.0ºC*
Humid. 53%
Pressão 1021hPa (tendência de subida)
Vento 15,1km/h NW


----------



## mocha (29 Mai 2007 às 09:37)

bom dia a todos, por aqui parece um dia de verão com muito sol, apenas 15ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2007 às 11:46)

Boas, por aqui 18,5ºC; céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2007 às 12:23)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 15,2ºC; nevoeiro.



Olha pra ti ontem lá no fundo debaixo do Nevoeiro  












Fotos tiradas ontem à tarde por um amigo meu no Pico do Arieiro.


----------



## Serrano (29 Mai 2007 às 13:53)

Na Covilhã, o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade, registando-se uma temperatura de 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2007 às 14:56)

Vince disse:


> Olha pra ti ontem lá no fundo debaixo do Nevoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, belas fotos o nevoeiro deu um ar interessante às fotos, vejo que tiveram sorte, roleta russa ir ao Areeiro e não apanhar com nevoeiro... 
Tens razão, a uns 1000 metros abaixo estava eu no meio do nevoeiro 

Hoje, céu nublado (sem nevoeiro ) com algumas abertas..


----------



## Kraliv (29 Mai 2007 às 15:45)

Boas,



Aqui pela planície 25,6ºC de temperatura e céu limpinho  

O vento está de NW; Rajada máx. de 25,5km/h.


----------



## Mago (29 Mai 2007 às 18:57)

Ola
Por aqui ainda fresco, hoje a maxima mesmo assim chegou aos 20ºC,
Agora estao 17,2ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2007 às 19:10)

Hoje, temperatura de *10,9 ºC* às 7:00h.
Desconheço a temperatura máxima, mas deve ter rondado os *25 *ou *26 ºC*.


----------



## Kraliv (29 Mai 2007 às 19:36)

Boas,





Máxima do dia, *25,8ºC*, bem bom para os "ventos" que correm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2007 às 20:30)

Boas tardes. Por aqui céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos em Ponta Delgada. Desconheço se aqui na Lagoa choveu! O sol também deu algum ar da sua graça. Temperatura minima um pouco elevada, com 18,6º e máxima de 21,6º. 

Temperatura actual de 21º e 74% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2007 às 21:26)

Noite agradável, com *15,3 ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2007 às 22:05)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,7 ºC (05h12); Temperatura máxima - 24,2 ºC (17h43)


----------



## Minho (29 Mai 2007 às 22:35)

Braga

Dia absolutamente londrino. Chuvisco contínuo durante todo o dia sem interrupções... nuvens muito baixas (base a 500 metros)

Max/Min 15,7/11,6ºC

Temp Actual: 14,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2007 às 22:44)

Tempo actual aqui na Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel) 18,6º e 74% de humidade. Céu muito nublado.

O sul do Brasil teve uma madrugada gelada, segundo o site climatempo, se não reparem:

Outra massa polar entrou forte no Sul do Brasil e provocou muito frio em toda a Região no início da manhã desta terça-feira. Muitas áreas do interior do Rio Grande do Sul e de Santa Catarina amanheceram brancas por conta da geada de forte a moderada intensidade. Os valores das temperaturas mínimas registradas na madrugada de hoje 
impressionam. O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registrou 5 C negativos em São Joaquim, na serra catarinense e 1,2 C negativos em Campos Novos, no planalto do Estado. Em Florianópolis, o frio foi intenso, mas não bateu o recorde. A mínima nesta terça-feira foi de 9,8C e o recorde do ano ainda é de 8,4C registrados no dia 25 de maio. Na serra do Rio Grande do Sul, a mínima chegou a 4,2 C negativos em Cambará do Sul e em Bom Jesus. A temperatura registrada em Bom Jesus foi a mais baixa para mês de maio, pelo menos desde 2003, quando fez 4 graus negativos. Em, Passo Fundo, no planalto gaúcho, a mínima foi de 1,5 C negativos. Na fronteira com o Uruguai, os termômetros também ficaram abaixo de zero ao amanhecer desta terça-feira. Em Bagé, a mínima foi de 1,2 C negativos e em Santana do Livramento, 2,0C negativos. Os lugares no Rio Grande do Sul onde a temperatura mínima foi positiva , os valores foram bem baixos, pouco acima de zero grau. Em Porto Alegre foi registrado um novo recorde de frio, com mínima de 3,4C. A menor temperatura do ano até então era de 5,2C no dia 25 de maio. No Paraná, Foz do Iguaçu amanheceu com 3C e Irati com 4,9C. Em Curitiba, a mínima foi de 8,2 C. 

O ar frio polar ainda atua com forte intensidade sobre o Sul do Brasil nesta quarta-feira. São esperadas geadas generalizadas em todos os Estados, de forte e a moderada intensidade. Volta a gear até na Grande Curitiba. No norte do Paraná, alguma geada pode ocorrer com fraca intensidade. No sul de Mato Grosso do Sul, a geada deve ser moderada a fraca. O risco de geada diminui muito na quinta-feira por conta do aumento da nebulosidade previsto.


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2007 às 01:37)

Por cá céu com bastantes nuvens e temperatura de 12,9ºC que desce muito devagar precisamente devido às nuvens. A máxima do dia foi de 17,6ºC e a mínima de 7,3ºC. Chuva nem vê-la.

Os extremos em minha casa nos últimos dias em que tenho estado ausente:
24: 10,9 / 19,4
25: 11,0 / 18,4
26: 9,6 / 18,5
27: 7,9 / 14,9
28: 6,0 / 15,5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2007 às 07:48)

Há pouco a temperatura era de *12,2 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *13,0 ºC* e muitas nuvens.







Como é possível que em Almada estejam *6,9 ºC*?


----------



## mocha (30 Mai 2007 às 09:37)

bom dia a todos, neste momento na minha terra o ceu encontra se mt nublado, temp 18ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2007 às 13:32)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Há pouco a temperatura era de *12,2 ºC*.
> Neste momento estão *13,0 ºC* e muitas nuvens.
> 
> 
> ...



Ou era erro ou a temperatura desceu muito durante a noite, o que em Almada nem me surpreende muito. 






Agora já estão com 19,6ºC.

Aqui tenho 17,5ºC e o céu está também com muitas nuvens. Espero que caia alguma chuvinha durante a noite.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mai 2007 às 13:58)

Na Covilhã, continua a "luta" entre o sol e as nuvens, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## rozzo (30 Mai 2007 às 14:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Há pouco a temperatura era de *12,2 ºC*.
> Neste momento estão *13,0 ºC* e muitas nuvens.
> 
> 
> ...



penso que nao é erro, é mesmo da localizaçao da estaçao.. 
e chama-se Almada.. mas nao é em Almada.. é na praia da Rainha, ainda bem longe de Almada portanto..


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 14:27)

em Olhão céu limpo e cerca de 22,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2007 às 14:41)

Cai agora um aguaceiro, mas com chuva fraca.
17,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2007 às 14:47)

Boas, 
Por aqui 20,4ºC céu pouco nublado e 1020hpa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 17:41)

agora estão 25,1ºC e céu praticamente limpo, já começa a cheirar a verão e a praia


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2007 às 18:26)

Boas, Por aqui 20,3ºC; céu nublado; 1020hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 18:49)

temperatura máxima de hoje: 25,7ºC  já começa a aquecer e estamos quase a ir para a praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 18:49)

temperatura máxima de hoje: 25,7ºC  já começa a aquecer e estamos quase a ir para a pria


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 18:49)

temperatura máxima de hoje: 25,7ºC  já começa a aquecer e estamos quase a ir para a praia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2007 às 19:06)

rozzo disse:


> penso que nao é erro, é mesmo da localizaçao da estaçao..
> e chama-se Almada.. mas nao é em Almada.. é na praia da Rainha, ainda bem longe de Almada portanto..



Sim, eu sei que é na Praia da Rainha, mas não deixa de ser estranho que numa praia estejam menos *5 ºC* do que no Barreiro ou em Lisboa...

Esta estação sempre deu temperaturas muito esquisitas !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mai 2007 às 20:18)

Esses dados de Almada não me parecem verdadeiros! Acho que é de mais! Ou melhor de menos!

Por cá:

Temperatura: 16.4ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa

Agora vai aquecer!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2007 às 21:27)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (05h32); Temperatura máxima - 24,2 ºC (14h29)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mai 2007 às 23:06)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia magnifico de sol, pelo menos na Lagoa e Ponta Delgada com o céu a alterar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. Temperatura variou entre os 13,8º de Minima e os 23,7º de Máxima aqui na Lagoa (freguesia de Santa Cruz).

Neste momento sigo com 19º e 68% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mai 2007 às 23:45)

Boas Noites a todos!

Sigo com uma noite agradável, a temperatura é de 14.1ºC e o céu está limpo, ideal para observar as estrelas! A humidade baixou para 56% e a pressão subiu para os 1020 Hpa!

A situação tende a estabilizar-se! O fim de semana promete ser de calor e de praia!    Finalmente!

*My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com*


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 08:48)

Boas, 
Por aqui 17,2ºC; céu nublado; 1020hpa


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 10:23)

Por aqui agora 16,8ºC e... nevoeiro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2007 às 10:59)

bom dia a todos, por aqui 19,6ºC com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## xicovsky (31 Mai 2007 às 12:13)

Aqui em Viseu a maxima de 30 de maio foi de apenas 14ºC.
agora 12.15h tenho 12ºC e neblina acompanhada de chuvisco.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mai 2007 às 13:57)

Vai chuviscando na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2007 às 14:50)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 21ºC


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 15:06)

Boas,
por aqui depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro agora céu limpo com 23,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mai 2007 às 22:20)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Temperatura a variar entre os 16,1º e os 23º.
Neste momento por aqui céu muito nublado temperatura de 20,2º e 80% de humidade.


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2007 às 22:24)

boa noite a todos, por aqui ceu quase limpo, ja vejo as estrelas no ceu  17ºC


----------



## Minho (31 Mai 2007 às 22:47)

Viva pessoal.

Por Braga o dia esteve algo fresquito ainda com alguma nublosidade.

Max/Min 19,4/12,9ºC

Temp. Actual: 14,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2007 às 22:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (02h46); Temperatura máxima - 22,7 ºC (14h42); Temperatura actual - 14,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa

*Não há maneira do tempo aquecer ... *


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mai 2007 às 23:16)

Agora por aqui 19,7º e 81% de humidade e muitas nuvens


----------



## jose leça (1 Jun 2007 às 00:21)

Boas noites. Início do mês com 16,3ºC, e céu muito nublado


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 01:06)

boas, Por aqui 17,5ºC; e... nevoeiro, para variar!


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 08:34)

Bom dia, Por aqui 17,9ºC; céu nublado


----------

